# Paige - What is going on?



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Seriously, can someone please explain to me what the hell is going on?

Firstly you have Paige vs The Bellas basically for months with the Bellas cheating to win etc all the time. That then becomes Paige vs Team Bella with change being promised but in reality the matches/results stay the same. Then Stephanie barges into the storyline, buries Paige and ruins the Bellas feud all in one go by being the one to call up the Nxt Divas and going out of her way to mention that fact all the time, while completely ignoring Paige in the process.
Now its bad enough she is barely wrestling on TV atm anyway but following months and months of putting over the Bellas she has to tap out to Sasha while Charlotte has had 2 clean wins in 2 days. I thought only jobber faces tap to heels? I think since Wrestlemania Paige has won like 2 matches Raw. She was no.1 contender like 2 weeks ago, now her only job is to sit by while Stephanie/Creative push Charlotte who is s'posed to be a team mate, and there to help her against the Bellas.
What benefit is there to her putting Sasha over when she has won 1 match in 4 months? So Sasha beat her. Everyone does.

I thought she was part of the revolution but I guess not.


Also:

Dear Stephanie
The revolution was not your idea, stop it now (and Paige is part of it too).
Sincerely
Me


The TLDR Version: WWE are using the 'revolution' to ruin Paige. What the hell is going on?


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Paige shouldn't have been involved tbh. Should be Sasha, Becky, and Charlotte vs the Bellas and Naomi. Paige and Fox don't really add anything to the angle.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Paige has been pushed to the moon since she got to the main roster, so anyone boohooing needs to calm down. Naturally to make a competitive and interesting division, more credible girls need to be called up and some of your favorites eventually have to put people over, that's pro wrestling. Paige is still viewed as a big deal and she may very well still be the #1 contender and face Nikki at Summerslam, but with the great response the NXT divas have gotten, I'm thinking they'll now be added to the match at Summerslam somehow and I think that's a way better option than Paige vs. Nikki again. Nothing against Paige, but I have yet to see a classic match from her yet on the main roster, so having her take a step back and have her facing better talent will facilitate her finally having a classic match. Having these NXT talent is raising everyone's game and that's a good thing.









And about Charlotte getting too many wins, look, Charlotte is getting a good push because of her dad and her talent. But more importantly HHH/Stephanie are looking out for Charlotte because of her daddy. I don't see this as a problem because it just means Charlotte and the NXT girls by proxy will get more time because WWE wants to do right by Ric Flair/Charlotte and the division it self.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Vintage booking :vince5


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Paige, the girl that became a current 2 time divas champion in the space of a few months, the girl that won the divas title on her debut on the main roster, the girl that's constantly been in the title picture for over a year, the girl that now has the chance to step her game up by teaming up with 2 girls that are far better ring workers than her. But just because the spotlight hasn't *solely * been on her the last 2 weeks people are now crying about her being buried????

Yeah, get the fuck outta here. ut


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

I saw nothing wrong with Paige tapping. It establishes Sasha's hold as a truly effective and dangerous finisher. The new girls must impress immediately because the old saying " You never get a second chance to make a first impression" holds true, even today. Paige will win her fair share. Now I'm hoping Becky gets to shine as Sasha and Charlotte have done.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Trublez said:


> Paige, the girl that became a current 2 time divas champion in the space of a few months, the girl that won the divas title on her debut on the main roster, the girl that's constantly been in the title picture for over a year, the girl that now has the chance to step her game up by teaming up with 2 girls that are far better ring workers than her. But just because the spotlight hasn't *solely * been on her the last 2 weeks people are now crying about her being buried????
> 
> Yeah, get the fuck outta here. ut


Same here. Paige is the last diva who's been "buried". It's actually a good thing for Paige's character that the spotlight isn't solely on her. Sasha, Becky and Charlotte just gave her more to work with her.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Trublez said:


> Paige, the girl that became a current 2 time divas champion in the space of a few months, the girl that won the divas title on her debut on the main roster, the girl that's constantly been in the title picture for over a year, the girl that now has the chance to step her game up by teaming up with 2 girls that are far better ring workers than her. But just because the spotlight hasn't *solely * been on her the last 2 weeks people are now crying about her being buried????



I would hardly say its been about her for the last 6 months. It's been all about the Bellas and Paige has been the one forced to try to make them look good all while being the placeholder for the NXT Divas. I don't get how losing over and over and over and over to the same people every week is beneficial?






IDONTSHIV said:


> I saw nothing wrong with Paige tapping. It establishes Sasha's hold as a truly effective and dangerous finisher. The new girls must impress immediately because the old saying " You never get a second chance to make a first impression" holds true, even today. Paige will win her fair share. Now I'm hoping Becky gets to shine as Sasha and Charlotte have done.



Problem is what good does it do Sasha when EVERYONE beats Paige. If it's supposed to be some big deal I just don't see it. Surely thats what Natalya/Emma/Summer are for, not the 'leader' of the face team.




Regarding this Divas storyline thing. It becomes pointless really quickly unless Paige gets some wins. The whole reason for her having help was so she could win matches/beat the bellas. Summerslam is 3 Raws away which doesn't give much chance to do it. Though my summerslam prediction is now Stephanie beating all the Divas one by one. Coz first you build them up, then you knock 'em down just like Triple H would do.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

As long as she's been on tv she has always been in or near the title picture as far as I know. And dude, did you really want Becky Lynch the newest NXT call up to take the fall in that match??? fpalm 

Dunno why you're getting so worked up when Paige will probably be a 8 time divas champ by the time her career is done lel.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Now I'm hoping Becky gets to shine as Sasha and Charlotte have done.


Amen to this. Hopefully she picks up a win next week :mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Was it really not a better idea to just do an NXT vs WWE diva showdown, with Paige leading the NXT group and the Bellas leading the WWE group? I don't know....to me that sounds better than what they're doing now.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Trublez said:


> As long as she's been on tv she has always been in or near the title picture as far as I know. And dude, did you really want Becky Lynch the newest NXT call up to take the fall in that match??? fpalm





I'm not saying Becky should have been the one to tap etc but they could easily have had Becky make naomi tap. Thus Becky gets a win and its something DIFFERENT. They could have had Naomi and Sasha beat any of the other random divas or had Paige and Becky do the same. The point of the NXT divas is to change things but Paige losing all the time was part of the reason for 'change'. Coz of how the teams have been done, The Bellas have 2 jobbers, Noami has 1.. so that leaves Paige's team with the team leader who has to put everyone over because the NXT divas can't lose ever. They should be using the other divas to help establish the nxt ones.
I'm not expecting people to agree with me or anything coz I know there are more than enough people here who don't like Paige but i'm just voicing my opinion.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Why do people here speak as though Paige is a big star and a victory over her means something?


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Why do people here speak as though Paige is a big star and a victory over her means something?


Well theoretically she is the leader of the top face team, and she has been in the title picture since the beginning of time (and may still be no.1 contender). Though as I said she loses all the time so beating her means nothing.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Suck It said:


> Paige shouldn't have been involved tbh. Should be Sasha, Becky, and Charlotte vs the Bellas and Naomi. Paige and Fox don't really add anything to the angle.


Aside from her being the top babyface of the division, yeah Paige probably isn't needed.

:angle 



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Problem is what good does it do Sasha when EVERYONE beats Paige. If it's supposed to be some big deal I just don't see it. Surely thats what Natalya/Emma/Summer are for, not the 'leader' of the face team.


I don't really understand this. You say that people won't think beating Paige (by submission nonetheless) is a big issue but then mention that those three, who ARE jobbers and/or enhancement talent, should've been in her place?

If they're serious about this then they have to make a good start. Having Paige tap out in a match and Nikki tap out in her Raw debut is the best thing for Sasha to be viewed with recognition. Charlotte's had two wins as well, so Becky will likely need to have her moment shortly while the window's open. 

If they're smart about this they'll also have the seeds be planted over the coming weeks foreshadowing Sasha's eventual overthrowing of Team BAD's dynamics. Have her continually gloat about how she made both the champ and challenger tap before it starts to become her wanting to lead the team.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Fans of the woman that won the divas title on her first night complaining about new women getting a push. You can't make this stuff up lol.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

[QUOTE
I don't really understand this. You say that people won't think beating Paige (by submission nonetheless) is a big issue but then mention that those three, who ARE jobbers and/or enhancement talent, should've been in her place?
[/QUOTE]


Yeah not sure i understand it either. I think i meant that i'm guessing its supposed to be a big deal but coz everyone beats Paige it isn't. Beating jobbers isn't supposed to be a big deal coz they are supposed to lose all the time.




jcmmnx said:


> Fans of the woman that won the divas title on her first night complaining about new women getting a push. You can't make this stuff up lol.


I'm complaining about the fact that what was Paige vs The Bellas and a crusade for change has become Stephanie's Diva Revolution where the only thing that matters is the NXT divas and the person who was the start of it all has been totally ignored.

Besides its Team Paige, not Team Charlotte etc and they should all be used evenly. The NXT divas are HELPING HER against Team Bella or so i thought, not using the 3 factions thing to push NXT women.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Op having Paige lose in a tag match that actually made her look strong throughout is not a big deal. They could have easily had Sasha face Paige one on one and force her to tap. Instead they had Paige go seconds from winning to being kicked by Sasha, afterwards they had Paige throw Sasha out of the ring and punch Tamina while Naomi took advantage. Paige still recovering doesn't see the tag or Sasha from behind and is put in the bank statement. Hardly a clean win and it makes Sashas submission look strong while giving team bad a win. There is 4 weeks to go, eventually everyone in this angle will job at least once but to have the new girls lose so soon without showing who they are would be disaster booking.
Becky should win next week and its likely team bella wins on sd (the B show) by pinning Naomi


Suck It said:


> Paige shouldn't have been involved tbh. Should be Sasha, Becky, and Charlotte vs the Bellas and Naomi. Paige and Fox don't really add anything to the angle.


Besides being the most over diva in the company and having the entire angle be built up the past 3 months yes Paige doesn't belong in the story. Its not like they haven't been building up Paige needing friends with the Bellas screwing her over the past few months. Its not like Paige was the first person to start the NXT womens revolution on the network with her match with Emma.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Well theoretically she is the leader of the top face team, and she has been in the title picture since the beginning of time (and may still be no.1 contender). Though as I said she loses all the time so beating her means nothing.


They all lose often though. The only one who hasn't been defeated when it really matters is Nikki as she has the title to lose.

Put simply, beating Paige by submission is perceived as a bigger deal than beating Emma, Summer or Nattie. More importantly for Sasha, Charlotte or Becky is that beating one of those 3 on debut wouldn't really have the same impact as this past Raw's outcome did.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

I love Paige, but I don't have a problem with it, the new girls have their time to shine now and I think that's what it's a case of, this tapping out won't hurt Paige but it'll put the new girls over, so it's fine.

I think Paige's career is going to be alright and she'll continue to be involved in things, she doesn't need that rocket push anymore and it's probably a good idea that she doesn't, slow and steady always wins the race and this is also a reason why I don't mind Ambrose being where he is right now, it allows the talent to create longevity, even if they're not involved in everything all the time, it's really not anything to panic about.

Paige tapping was probably the best thing, because of her push that she's been given, so if anything is going to elevate these girls it's Paige and I think it's a good thing.

This is coming from someone who loves Paige by the way.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Of course the big problem with everything is that Paige is only on Raw each week at most so there is very few chances before summerslam to actually make it look like she could be on the winning side.

Its just frustrating as hell to me as a Paige fan to have to sit through months and months and months and months of her losing over and over and over again. I mean since she lost the title to AJ after MITB 2014 she has won 2 matches at a PPV and one of them was a tag match at wrestlemania. On raw she has won like twice since Wrestlemania. It's just plain stupid and shows no sign of changing. The final straw for me was Stephanie taking over the NXT call up and basically crapping all over her in the process. Revolution means change for everyone but her.

To all the Charlotte fanboys -- if roles were reversed or if this was NXT and Charlotte was a top face tapping to a new call up you guys would be apoplectic. That kind of thing doesn't happen with the men so why should it with the women?

It's even more stupid when you think that it's Naomi's Team but its obvious Sasha is being booked stronger than her.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I love Paige, but I don't have a problem with it, the new girls have their time to shine now and I think that's what it's a case of, this tapping out won't hurt Paige but it'll put the new girls over, so it's fine.
> 
> I think Paige's career is going to be alright and she'll continue to be involved in things, she doesn't need that rocket push anymore and it's probably a good idea that she doesn't, slow and steady always wins the race and this is also a reason why I don't mind Ambrose being where he is right now, it allows the talent to create longevity, even if they're not involved in everything all the time, it's really not anything to panic about.
> 
> ...




I still don't get how people can say that she has been pushed so much. Surely being pushed would mean she'd win some matches? Despite being in the title picture so much she has never EVER been booked strong. I mean Nikki has consistantly been booked strong from the second she got the title, even to the point whereby she keeps out of the Rampaige DDT which nobody else has ever done. When has Paige EVER kicked out of someone's finisher?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> I still don't get how people can say that she has been pushed so much. Surely being pushed would mean she'd win some matches? Despite being in the title picture so much she has never EVER been booked strong.


I think it's more about the initial push when she first arrived on Raw and took the title, she had no introduction or anything then just took the belt, I was fine with it, as I liked it and I didn't watch NXT at the time either, however I can understand those feeling a little baffled about it and it going against her.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

I like Paige as much as the next guy, but when was the last time she had a great match or even good match on the main roster? (notice I didn't say during her whole career or NXT) Sure we can blame her competition or WWE for her not giving her the time,but the point is she's had a shit ton of chances to put together good matches and she hasn't done it yet. WWE has given Paige and Nikki two or three chances to have 16 minute matches and all those matches were just average. I grant you Nikki is not the greatest worker, but she is capable of having aggressive and competitive bouts, more so than her sister... that's for sure. So yeah, Paige had her chance since she's gotten to the main roster and she hasn't delivered yet. I know now at least with the influx of NXT divas we will 100% see Paige shine more than she ever has and we as fans will all benefit from it, so let's stop overreacting that Paige tapped to Sasha Banks(who is arguably the most legit wrestler the division has seen in decades). Don't forget it was Paige who when asked in interviews "who she would want to come up from NXT?", Paige always said Sasha Banks every single time. If Paige is a fan of Sasha, you should be as well.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

The Problem is, before this recent match she NEVER WIN BY HER FINISHING MOVE SINCE SMACKDOWN BEFORE EC which was 2 months ago(and since then she only won in irrevalance show called ME or won via roll-up) this is jobber booking. of course if she was in winning streak or something and she lost this match it wouldn't be a problem. losing this match wasn't problem. she's on losing streak is a problem. I dunno why it hard for anti-Paige to understand this. I don't even think OP complaining about this match at all.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Pummy said:


> The Problem is, before this recent match she NEVER WIN BY HER FINISHING MOVE SINCE SMACKDOWN BEFORE EC which was 2 months ago(and since then she only won in irrevalance show called ME or won via roll-up) this is jobber booking. of course if she was in winning streak or something and she lost this match it wouldn't be a problem. losing this match wasn't problem. she's on losing streak is a problem. I dunno why it hard for anti-Paige to understand this. I don't even think OP complaining about this match at all.


Paige not winning with her finisher in months or being on a losing streak is par for the course for anyone. Paige is a very young girl and has plenty of years ahead of her, so don't fret about it. A Divas division built around one or two girls being unbeatable or always getting a push is fucking boring and is the story of the Divas division for all these years. Paige and other girls who had been spotlighted must take a step back for other girls to get on their level. A competitive division is more important than Paige losing a match or people kicking out of her finisher, sorry.

22 year old Paige will be fine.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

It was good for Sasha and did little or no damage to Paige.

I just hope Becky gets a moment to shine soon too.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

The only issue I see is Steph and how she's getting all this praise from WWE. 

Paige's position is still VERY high up the card, she's just taking a bit of a backseat. There's only one Diva's title in WWE so unfortunately the players are going to be limited, let this nine person feud play out and be glad so many Divas are being featured.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

*I am a Paige fan and Sasha fan at the same time. I don't think Paige tapping to Sasha Banks hurt her in anyway. It as good that Paige put over Sasha Banks because Sasha needed the win more since Team Paige already held 2 straight wins in a roll. Paige is not being buried. Paige is not being a jobber. Paige will be fine. I was just happy to get my wish and it was to see Paige vs Sasha again even though it was a tag team match. Hell that is the first time Sasha has ever defeated Paige out of the countless matches they have had in their time on NXT late 2012-March 2014. The complaining is ridiculous.*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Bellas and Paige vs Becky, Charles and Sasha >>>>>>>>

You call up one of their girls and team her with Paige to feud with Bellas, Paige turns heel and sides with them. Then the NXT diva feuds with them over several weeks before calling two other ones up to help her.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> I still don't get how people can say that she has been pushed so much. Surely being pushed would mean she'd win some matches? Despite being in the title picture so much she has never EVER been booked strong. I mean Nikki has consistantly been booked strong from the second she got the title, even to the point whereby she keeps out of the Rampaige DDT which nobody else has ever done. * When has Paige EVER kicked out of someone's finisher?*


WrestleMania 31, when she kicked out of Nikki Bella's Rack Attack. Then there was Raw after WM and Summerslam last year where she countered AJ's Black Widow finisher into her own.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

They have just promoted 3 new exciting divas to the roster, the spotlight should be on them for a few weeks, surely you don't expect sasha to job to Paige when she only debuted last week. Paige will get her chance at the title again soon she's still 1 of the best and most entertaining divas she just has to take a back seat for a little bit and let the new girls get some exposure.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Really getting tired of people questioning the angle, just take this awesome feud and win with it.

Paige did the right thing and put over Sasha. God forbid established talent puts over new talent.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Shes gained respect from me that night, she put NXT over unlike Cena who only talks good about them and later bury the fuck out of them in the ring.

The angle as been simple very easy to follow new divas arrived to and they are booked strong Paige and Brie already tapped, now my problem it's Becky... shes doing nothing.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

It was...a tag match. And she lost via interference to begin with. You have to look at the big picture here, she intends on working with all of these girls for the next 5 years, they're all going to be taking losses to each other in that timespan. A tag team loss is hardly a big deal, especially when they're trying to establish the NXT women to the crowd right now. 

Nikki has to be "protected" since she's champion. So the only other important person in the division is Paige, and she's left with having to do a job like that.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

The problem I have is that there was a storyline - Paige vs Team Bella. Paige is losing ALL the time, promises change etc. Stephanie hijacks that storyline and turns it into a revolution. Now its all about pushing the NXT divas when they are supposed to be there to help Paige against the Bellas? Its TEAM PAIGE yet all that really means is Charlotte and Becky in most peoples eyes (including WWE) and what are the casual fans s'posed to think when all she does is lose every week while her team mates win? Pushing the NXT divas is one thing as they have to look like they'd be decent team mates but pushing them at the expense of the leader of the team is another thing entirely.
Also why was Charlotte beating Brie clean when any/all matches Paige has had with any/all of the Bellas have involved interference or some kind of cheating. Why didn't Team Bella help Brie?

Everyone saying "she'll be fine", "no need to panic" - what is that based on exactly? The constant losing? The being forgotten and ignored in favour of her team mates? (It's pretty obvious btw that Stephanie doesn't like her as all these pics she keeps posting of her and the NXT divas and not a single mention of Paige/Team Paige. I mean has Stephanie ever been in a pic with Paige?). I'm sure if her surname was Flair or if she was dating Cena she'd be fine.

The Raw match itself i have no problem with, just the result. (The finish kinda reminded me of an NXT tag match between her and emma vs the BFFs i think it was). There are a million ways of making Sasha look good without making the 'top face' lose again. Sasha making Nikki tap last week at least makes sense as she is there to help make things bad for the Bellas.

If she was the 'top face' as some people think, she'd be booked like it.
Her booking in general has been atrocious. Even her initial 'push' that people get so worked up about lasted like a week before it became obvious she was a placeholder til AJ got back. She's been stuck with stupid underdog booking, then AJ's crazy copycat frenemy and now jobber to the Bellas. The only time she was booked well imo was after the AJ feud and before the Bella stuff started when it seemed she could be herself a bit more.

I'm a fan and being a fan of someone/something means you want them to WIN at least once in a while. After 6 months of losing to the Bellas I just wanted some kind of payoff (Nikki tapping out to PTO ideally) but that seems further away than ever now. It's more likely that Summerslam will be Nikki vs Sasha vs Charlotte.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

When you've got Sasha, Charlotte, Becky and Nikki at the forefront, you care about Paige's booking. She's going to get lost in the shuffle soon because she doesn't have Sasha's mic skills, Charlotte's presence, or Becky's skills. 

At best, she is a good foil to AJ. Too bad she's gone because WWE gave Paige AJ's gimmick.

#freaksandgeeks #


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



heel_turn said:


> When you've got Sasha, Charlotte, Becky and Nikki at the forefront, you care about Paige's booking. She's going to get lost in the shuffle soon because she doesn't have Sasha's mic skills, Charlotte's presence, or Becky's skills.
> 
> At best, she is a good foil to AJ. Too bad she's gone because WWE gave Paige AJ's gimmick.
> 
> #freaksandgeeks #


You know it kills this guy to see Paige getting the best reactions week in and week out while being advertised and put on every WWE show. It's getting funny now tbh....lost in the shuffle keep dreaming there keep dreaming. No presence sure no charisma sure. Unbelievable


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> heel_turn said:
> 
> 
> > When you've got Sasha, Charlotte, Becky and Nikki at the forefront, you care about Paige's booking. She's going to get lost in the shuffle soon because she doesn't have Sasha's mic skills, Charlotte's presence, or Becky's skills.
> ...


Prove me wrong. I never said she didn't get good reactions. She got a good run working with AJ. I am just saying, she will easily be overshadowed by Sasha, Becky, and Charlotte. Sasha will eclipse the division itself.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



heel_turn said:


> Prove me wrong. I never said she didn't get good reactions. She got a good run working with AJ. I am just saying, she will easily be overshadowed by Sasha, Becky, and Charlotte. Sasha will eclipse the division itself.


Looks to me like Paige is already the favorite even with the beginning hype. Things could change but let's not forget page was the most over of the girls in nxt and as of now the most over by far. People are drawn to her "overrated" ass for whatever reason. Maybe she has charisma afterall.. I don't have to prove you wrong Paige has already proved all the haters from a year ago wrong who said she would never get over. If Sasha can get over alike Paige then she will be a great foil to paige. I don't buy Charlotte flair gimmick it's not a lasting one and she's up there in age. Becky is the dark horse on all of this and seems to be the most over of the nxt girls atm.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> heel_turn said:
> 
> 
> > Prove me wrong. I never said she didn't get good reactions. She got a good run working with AJ. I am just saying, she will easily be overshadowed by Sasha, Becky, and Charlotte. Sasha will eclipse the division itself.
> ...


For better or worse, nepotism will favor Charlotte. Unlike Natalya, HHH has a good relationship with Flair. HHH, Steph , and Vince will look out for her.

I think what Paige needs is character growth. Much of her career on the main roster revolved around AJ. She wasn't over during her first reign. She was imitating AJ when AJ beat her for the title. She was actually entertaining as a heel - especially when she dressed up as Summer Rae. Then she became face and started the whole anti-diva #freaks and geeks with AJ. I think the anti-diva gimmick bothers me because she's not different than the Bellas. She's like one of those teenagers who try to be different by buying skirts at Hot Topic instead of Abercrombie.

Tamina is the real anti-diva who should be given monster booking. I want Sasha to bring out the monster in Tamina. Have Tamina put the Bellas through tables, snatch off Alicia's weave, military press Cameron from the ring to the steel steps, big swing Layla into the LED apron.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Paige must be singing ''Time is on my side'' about her being pushed again or winning the title again.

Maybe in 2019 she will be the champ again...
You must have patience, the ''the divas revolution'' is a plural stuff.


Paige haters should enjoy this time of her being defeated so many times, because, well you never know...:wink2:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Yes the Bellas were mauling Paige week after week because Paige had no back-up for whatever reason. This new 'revolution' storyline has just started with 3 new Divas promoted to the main roster so of course the new girls are going to pick up some wins right away to establish themselves to the main roster audience. If it means Brie, Alicia, Naomi or even Paige taking a loss here and there then so be it. The storyline has only just started too and Paige will eventually get a few wins herself in the lead up to SummerSlam, whatever the match may be. I expect Becky to pick up her first main roster pin/submission next week on RAW though.


----------



## Terraria (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

i rather see bayley in this feud than paige atleast bayley can put a match that wont make me use the gold fast forward button


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



heel_turn said:


> I think what Paige needs is character growth. Much of her career on the main roster revolved around AJ. She wasn't over during her first reign. She was imitating AJ when AJ beat her for the title. She was actually entertaining as a heel - especially when she dressed up as Summer Rae. Then she became face and started the whole anti-diva #freaks and geeks with AJ. I think the anti-diva gimmick bothers me because she's not different than the Bellas. She's like one of those teenagers who try to be different by buying skirts at Hot Topic instead of Abercrombie.



As i said, her booking as been crap.. Her best run was arguably when she had no storyline. For whatever reason WWE has never known what to do with her, almost as if they never expected her to amount to anything.

The whole anti-diva thing would have been better if they'd kept her like she was in NXT but that was never gonna happen on the main roster. For like 2 weeks they almost had something with her vs Bellas just before Fastlane i think when the Bellas started the whole Mean Girls thing, mocking Paige and her clothes etc. The opposites thing would have been ok I reckon instead of 'anti-diva' this or that. AJ leaving just messed things up and combined with Paige being absent for a month almost the second AJ left really didn't help anyone or anthing either.

Also as I have said a few times, I get that the NXT divas are new and need wins but there are better ways of doing it that don't involve making the face team leader lose for the 1000000th time while her team mates win. BTW has there been any sort of explanation of 'Team Paige' and who they are and what they want or what their goals are on Raw or whatever yet? Have they even officially announced their team name? I can't remember. Naomi's team have a proper name and stuff now but atm its just Paige, Charlotte and Becky which almost makes it seem like they aren't even a team. 





Afrolatino said:


> Paige must be singing ''Time is on my side'' about her being pushed again or winning the title again.
> 
> Maybe in 2019 she will be the champ again...
> You must have patience, the ''the divas revolution'' is a plural stuff.


You could argue time is also on JoJo's side as well but look what happened to her.


The term 'Divas Revolution' winds me up. It was s'posed to be Paige vs Bellas. Stephanie hi-jacks things, feud/storyline is forgotten. What exactly is this 'Revolution' thing any way? Is there even a storyline? It's just been random matches since the NXT call ups, no real hint of anyone going after the Bellas. Summerslam is only 3 Raws away which isn't much time to do something. Revolutions usually end with the ruler (champion) being overthrown but can anyone really see Nikki losing the title anytime soon?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Revolutions usually end with the ruler (champion) being overthrown but can anyone really see Nikki losing the title anytime soon?


Nikki will be overthrown; however, that will not happen until Night of Champions, just days since Nikki breaks AJ's record. Why does Nikki need to break AJ's record? Stephanie McMahon's ego is bigger than HHH's dick. AJ called out Staph Infection for being a pseudo bandwagon feminist. Staph Infection had to keep her cool on Twitter per daddy's request. AJ retired so Staph Infection wasn't able to bury her. The next best thing is to have the main girl AJ disliked break her record.

The trio stable war eats up time. It will filter down to Team Bella vs. Team Ratchet. Team Paige will disband as we see Charlotte team up with Natalya in Team LegaShe vs Becky and Paige for the inaugural Women's Tag Team Championship at NOC. Sasha vs Nikki at NOC where Tamina and Naomi power inn Alicia and Brie through the announce table.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

I wonder if Paige even realizes what is going on. If the booking doesn't change from only having two performers at the top then that tap out will have her worried. If she loses her spot to Sasha then after this storyline ends she will be demoted to jobber duty. 

I'm not sure if I was her I could trust things to change to the better to the point she would be protected. Far safer to try and politic with Nikki to try and crush Sasha and the even more dangerous (due to the Flair connection) Charlotte (though due to her looks she seems easier to bring down). I hear from the newz Kevin Dunn would make a great ally in achieving all this. 



heel_turn said:


> Nikki will be overthrown; however, that will not happen until Night of Champions, just days since Nikki breaks AJ's record. Why does Nikki need to break AJ's record? Stephanie McMahon's ego is bigger than HHH's dick. AJ called out Staph Infection for being a pseudo bandwagon feminist. Staph Infection had to keep her cool on Twitter per daddy's request. AJ retired so Staph Infection wasn't able to bury her. The next best thing is to have the main girl AJ disliked break her record.
> 
> The trio stable war eats up time. It will filter down to Team Bella vs. Team Ratchet. Team Paige will disband as we see Charlotte team up with Natalya in Team LegaShe vs Becky and Paige for the inaugural Women's Tag Team Championship at NOC. Sasha vs Nikki at NOC where Tamina and Naomi power inn Alicia and Brie through the announce table.


Except you know they are well within their rights to be "petty". They gave AJ everything time and time again even after her husband caused the hullabaloo he did. AJ's response was to spit in their faces time and time again as she couldn't resist opening her mouth. Even your claim that Stephanie (the reasoning for the nickname is missing to me) was going to bury AJ is complete tripe. You forgetting AJ won at Wrestlemania against the champ and didn't even have to wrestle as Paige did all the work? Lol AJ fans as always.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

I don't think Paige tapping after being in a winning position and getting distracted is being buried somehow...

The finish of the match is obvious. Becky and Sasha are new on the roster. Becky shouldn't be taking the loss, Sasha needs to look strong and get her finisher over so it makes perfect sense. Paige will get plenty of wins in this whole feud I'm sure but just a week out from them debuting they need to establish the three of them as forces to be reckoned with. I do think they could have given Becky one of Charlotte's wins though.

My only concern with this angle is...who's going to win? What happens after it ends? And also, Nikki Bella needs to stop trying to come across as a face on commentary, it's confusing because she's supposed to be the top heel champion and the reason all these women debuted.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Paige has been uberpushed ever since her debut, theres nothing wrong with her taking a back seat for a bit.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Rozalia said:


> Except you know they are well within their rights to be "petty". They gave AJ everything time and time again even after her husband caused the hullabaloo he did. AJ's response was to spit in their faces time and time again as she couldn't resist opening her mouth. Even your claim that Stephanie (the reasoning for the nickname is missing to me) was going to bury AJ is complete tripe. You forgetting AJ won at Wrestlemania against the champ and didn't even have to wrestle as Paige did all the work? Lol AJ fans as always.


1) CM Punk's actions shouldn't have to cascade over into castigating AJ, so his actions shouldn't have anything to do with her. That makes your argument that they gave her X even though CM Punk did Y invalid.

2) So it's okay to hurt the product to cross out their personal vindictive goals? So it's okay to give the title to Roman Reigns to break Punk's record from the book? Should we give Cena another year-Long reign to erase Punk's modern record. It's okay not because it makes the best story but because Punk deserves it. Forget about giving Nikki competitive matches with established talent like Paige, Natalya, Emma, Alicia Fox. Let's put her in tag team matches playa until she breaks AJ's record. Forget about trying a small reign on Naomi to see if it works and elevation her character - let's break AJ's record.

3) Steph is nicknamed Staph Infection because she doesn't raise the credibility of anyone. Who was the last WWE superstar to come out on top over her? Vickie Guerrero when he pushed her in a puddle of pool? When Brie got her arrested? Vickie still got Vickie kayfabed fired and Brie was defeated at SummerSlam? The point of an evil authority figure is to have a face take them down. She takes both heel and faces down, emasculating the men and towering over the divas. She was supposed to be BFF with Nlkki, but what does she do? She goes against her and makes it seem like she's the one spearheading a revolution, assigning teams like kindergarten teachers assign toys and partners. The Ronda Rousey involvement? It's gonna to be about Steph vs Ronda? We know Steph isn't a credible wrestler, why taker her seriously in the same ring as Ronda? If she wanted the Revolution angle to work, why not have Ronda introduce the NXT Divas as legit going against The Authority Team Bellas? Ronda siding with NXT Divas gives them a rub with the co-sign and protects her from shitty booking, since Ronda could easily take all these bitches out. Staph only swells the Divas division when she's involved or her legacy is at stake. She doesn't do anything to get them over like Vince did Austin, Mankind, etc. She injects herself when it swells her ego and leaves the host damaged thereafter back to booked like shit. She rides whatever is hot (Axel's momentum, revolution in women's sports, gay as a trend), but backs of when ratings slump.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Paige should not of tapped out to Sasha Banks I dont understand this booking


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

I am still sad that Bayley didn't get the call up.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

She has to be away on Smackdown because of Tough Enough. I'm sure that has something to do with her not doing big things right now.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Buddy Rogers tapped out, Hogan tapped out, HBK tapped out... why Paige shouldn't tap out sometimes?

She already had the belt 2 times, there's no reason for her to put over other divas sometimes.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Even Kevin Owens tapped out.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

I was suprised by the tap out, and so suddenly too, I myself did find this to be suspect, in terms of where Paige is headed from here on out 

in the end, all of them will be booked poorly once the aura of the NXT girls in the main roster has died down, the only one that's prolly still gonna be protected will be CHarlotte 

Seriously, it'll only a matter of time before Stephanie reminds Sasha who the real boss is 


:tenay :fuckthis


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

I think a better question is why the hell does she wrestle in those granny panties?


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Paige needs to lose some weight and improve her workrate a little. Sasha will surpass her in no time


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wonderllama said:


> Paige needs to lose some weight


:nowords


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wonderllama said:


> Paige needs to lose some weight














Wonderllama said:


> Sasha will surpass her in no time


Yeah, can't wait to see Sasha thriving on the main roster.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Paige doesn't need to lose weight she is fine as she is


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Meh.. I'm not too worried. So what if she's not a focal point anymore? She's been pushed relentlessly since her debut and still gets plenty of TV time. Plus, those who watch Tough Enough are really getting to see a mean streak in her, which can only help her become more comfortable on camera and help her character work. Paige is already established, now is the time to establish more divas so the division benefits.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Ted said:


> She has to be away on Smackdown because of Tough Enough. I'm sure that has something to do with her not doing big things right now.


Which makes it even more dumb to start the revolution now when the leader of the face team is barely on tv.




Afrolatino said:


> Buddy Rogers tapped out, ..... tapped out, HBK tapped out... why Paige shouldn't tap out sometimes?





Ted said:


> Even Kevin Owens tapped out.


Did all those people tap out to a newly called up heel while they were supposed to be the lead face? No. Were they all on a run of like 1 win in 4 months? No. Sasha could have beaten Summer, Emma, Natalya -- that sort of thing is normal for people's first match. Paige needs a win otherwise what is the point of her being involved in any of this?





NJ88 said:


> The finish of the match is obvious. Becky and Sasha are new on the roster. Becky shouldn't be taking the loss, Sasha needs to look strong and get her finisher over so it makes perfect sense. Paige will get plenty of wins in this whole feud I'm sure but just a week out from them debuting they need to establish the three of them as forces to be reckoned with. I do think they could have given Becky one of Charlotte's wins though..




As I have said before -- There are a million ways of making Sasha look good without having the supposed no.1 face tap out to her. If Paige was the champion and Sasha was debuting as a serious threat then fair enough. It would make a statement. Problem is Sasha is basically the 'hired help' for Naomi's team and Paige is/was Nikki Bellas main rival for the title. Also with 3 weeks left til i'm guessing the big Summerslam team tag match thingy it doesn't give long for Paige to get her wins. Not when Sasha, Becky and Charlotte have to keep winning.




EvaMaryse said:


> Paige has been uberpushed ever since her debut, theres nothing wrong with her taking a back seat for a bit.





Midnight Rocker said:


> Meh.. I'm not too worried. So what if she's not a focal point anymore? She's been pushed relentlessly since her debut and still gets plenty of TV time.



Yet again someone says she has been pushed and pushed but nobody ever really explains how. Being given the title on her debut while they completely changed her character into a lucky underog, while acting as a placeholder til AJ got back = hardly a uber push. Then there is the current thing whereby she has been losing over and over and over EVERY SINGLE WEEK. How is that being uber pushed? When has she ever been made to look strong? Surely if she was being pushed as much as everyone said she'd have been champion again by now? She should still be the focal point coz this revolution is related to HER crusade for change. Problem is Stephanie has taken over that. Also only being on Raw each week isn't exactly "plenty".





deanambroselover said:


> Paige should not of tapped out to Sasha Banks I dont understand this booking


It's simple really: Stephanie doesn't like Paige for whatever reason and has forgotten that she was at NXT as well. Therefore Paige isn't part of the 'revolution' and is expendable, even though she started all this 'Change' stuff.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Which makes it even more dumb to start the revolution now when the leader of the face team is barely on tv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jebus Paige marks man...

Lets look at Paiges main roster run, won the Title on her first night, from there she defeated everyone till losing to AJ, then she won the Title back, before losing again to AJ. From there she was out of the Title picture for like a month or two but she still won every single match except the Xmas match in that time period. Returned to the Title picture late last year and hasn't left it. Constantly pins the Bella's clean and only ever loses to them while being screwed over.

For some reason a lot of Paige's hardcore marks cant admit she's been pushed really strongly, she's constantly been the focus of the women's division, thats a strong push.

God forbid some other Divas get a push while Paige is around.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



NJ88 said:


> My only concern with this angle is...who's going to win? What happens after it ends? And also, Nikki Bella needs to stop trying to come across as a face on commentary, it's confusing because she's supposed to be the top heel champion and the reason all these women debuted.


Thats the problem with changing Paige vs Bellas into 3 teams. Before the payoff was obvious - Paige taking the title off Nikki but now? 
Is there any real story going on?




heel_turn said:


> So it's okay to hurt the product to cross out their personal vindictive goals? So it's okay to give the title to Roman Reigns to break Punk's record from the book? Should we give Cena another year-Long reign to erase Punk's modern record. It's okay not because it makes the best story but because Punk deserves it. Forget about giving Nikki competitive matches with established talent like Paige, Natalya, Emma, Alicia Fox. Let's put her in tag team matches playa until she breaks AJ's record. Forget about trying a small reign on Naomi to see if it works and elevation her character - let's break AJ's record.
> 
> 3) Steph is nicknamed Staph Infection because she doesn't raise the credibility of anyone. Who was the last WWE superstar to come out on top over her? Vickie Guerrero when he pushed her in a puddle of pool? When Brie got her arrested? Vickie still got Vickie kayfabed fired and Brie was defeated at SummerSlam? The point of an evil authority figure is to have a face take them down. She takes both heel and faces down, emasculating the men and towering over the divas. She was supposed to be BFF with Nlkki, but what does she do? She goes against her and makes it seem like she's the one spearheading a revolution, assigning teams like kindergarten teachers assign toys and partners. The Ronda Rousey involvement? It's gonna to be about Steph vs Ronda? We know Steph isn't a credible wrestler, why taker her seriously in the same ring as Ronda? If she wanted the Revolution angle to work, why not have Ronda introduce the NXT Divas as legit going against The Authority Team Bellas? Ronda siding with NXT Divas gives them a rub with the co-sign and protects her from shitty booking, since Ronda could easily take all these bitches out. Staph only swells the Divas division when she's involved or her legacy is at stake. She doesn't do anything to get them over like Vince did Austin, Mankind, etc. She injects herself when it swells her ego and leaves the host damaged thereafter back to booked like shit. She rides whatever is hot (Axel's momentum, revolution in women's sports, gay as a trend), but backs of when ratings slump.


Totally agree with that. Was never a fan of Stephanie anyway but this whole thing stinks and makes me positively incandescent with rage. Not only coz i am a Paige fan but because it serves no purpose than to make Stephanie look good.

Summerslam should have been Paige vs Nikki with Rhonda Rousey/AJ/Someone as ref or enforcer or something like that to even up the numbers (maybe even finally have the Divas roster turn on the Bellas to help Paige win. Nikki loses title, fails to break AJ's record. Then proper change happens. They could have ditched the Diva's title, brought back the Women's Championship, called up some NXT Divas and started a new era of women's wrestling in WWE.

Instead, Stephanie hi-jacks the Bellas/Paige feud, starts her own 'revoution' and makes it so random that it guarantees Nikki will break AJ's record coz there is no real storyline or plan other than 'NXT Divas are great and I am responsible, LOVE ME!"

Assuming Summerslam is Team Paige vs Team Bella (or all 3 teams), logic would say Team Bella has to lose, setting up some kind of title change at Night of Champions. Paige HAS to beat Nikki. That was the original point of all this. Anything else is retarded.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



EvaMaryse said:


> Lets look at Paiges main roster run, won the Title on her first night, from there she defeated everyone till losing to AJ, then she won the Title back, before losing again to AJ.


Beating everyone? Tamina, Alicia and Naomi. Basically random opponents to fill time til AJ got back.




EvaMaryse said:


> Returned to the Title picture late last year and hasn't left it.


Returned to title picture after the Royal Rumble. 




EvaMaryse said:


> Constantly pins the Bella's clean and only ever loses to them while being screwed over


Constant pins the Bellas clean? When exactly has this happened? She pinned Nikki on main event in January. That is pretty much it for this YEAR. Don't faces generally win clean btw? Just to make things worse, Nikki constantly buries her finisher by being the only one to kick out of it ever and doing it ALL the time.

To me being pushed does not mean acting as a glorified jobber to the Bellas.



EvaMaryse said:


> Jebus Paige marks man...


Yeah, lol, we are almost as bad as the Paige haters. :grin2:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Beating everyone? Tamina, Alicia and Naomi. Basically random opponents to fill time til AJ got back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She beat Tamina, Alicia, Naomi, Cameron and Brie in Title matches in her first reign, and beat most of the other Divas in non Title matches.

She faced Nikki Bella at Royal Rumble...clearly she was already back in the Title picture. Tag match or not she was feuding with the Divas Champ before the Rumble. She beat Nikki in that ME match, beat them at Mania, wins all the tag matches up till the point WWE remembers they need to book the Divas Champ with some credibility and the Bellas win a match. In every tag, triple threat, etc match Paige isn't the one to take the pinfall against the Bellas. Tapping to Sasha would be the only time Paige has ever taken the loss in a tag match.

Paige has kicked out of Nikkis finisher. Guess Paige is burying Nikkis finisher then too right?

Paige has been the focus of all the booking all year. Its all about Paige until now.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



EvaMaryse said:


> Paige has kicked out of Nikkis finisher. Guess Paige is burying Nikkis finisher then too right?


Doing it once is hardly the same has every single time. If Nikki had only done it the once then fair enough. 



EvaMaryse said:


> Paige has been the focus of all the booking all year. Its all about Paige until now.


It's all been about Paige which is why she has been spending the last 4 months trying to make the Bellas look good - Nikki needed to beat someone who matters and with AJ gonethere was nobody else. If anything its been all about the Bellas which is why they wouldn't/couldn't give Naomi the title when they should have at Extreme Rules and why Nikki breaking AJ's record keeps coming up. It was even the Bellas who have been constantly tweeting and challenging the NXT Divas in the last month or so to generate some headlines.


You could argue that in some ways this year has been a very clever and subtle burial of Paige (maybe they view her as a threat, maybe they are jealous who knows). Having her involved in everything means over saturation - The same matches with the same result all the time with no payoff or end in sight for month after month, not getting the title and pretty much using her to drag out Nikki's reign - it all means that the revolution is better received because it's something even more new and different. They can then forget about her and nobody will mind because everyone will want something different to what they have most of this year. (Thus instead of the Paige feud ending with Nikki losing the title, she can keep it for a few more months). It would also explain Stephanie hi-jacking the whole thing - If Paige had introduced the NXT Divas, she would have been more directly involved in the storyline which is clearly not what they wanted. Two birds with one stone -- Paige gotten rid of from anything that matters for a long long time and Nikki breaks the record.

Maybe it's just a crazy conspiracy theory, maybe it's not, I guess we shall see soon enough.
Raw this week will show just how right I am/am not and what Paige's future holds.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Doing it once is hardly the same has every single time. If Nikki had only done it the once then fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your just extremely pessimistic. If Paige wasn't viewed so high with them she would never be a judge on tough enough and advertised for literally everything and anything. Hell you can argue the only main roster diva steph didn't bury in her promo was paige. She basically said everyone on the main roster is content with doing nothing besides paige. Paige taking losses to give some credibility to nxt Divas is no big deal especially when the loss wasn't even clean and involved interference in a tag match, she's fine.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

When the time comes, as long as Sasha goes over her like she should, I don't care what happens to Paige. She and Charlotte can battle for second place.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Doing it once is hardly the same has every single time. If Nikki had only done it the once then fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nikki kicks out of Paiges finishers all the time? What? She rarely kicks out of them. And its not like she's kicking out of top rope Rampaige's like Kevin Owens kicking out of top rope AA's or kicking out of her finisher 3 times every match like every does to the F5 thesedays.

If WWE didn't want to use Paige then they wouldn't give her more screen time than every other Diva and only push another Diva this year when Paige is off filming a movie. Its a situation where they want to keep the belt on Nikki and also want to keep Super pushing Paige.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wonderllama said:


> Paige needs to lose some weight and improve her workrate a little. Sasha will surpass her in no time


How can you even say that?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Haha pointless this is the best thing to happen to the Diva's in almost a decade if not a decade. They are getting pushed hard because a slow push would not cause for a revolution nor would it feel like one. Expect Sasha, Charlotte and Becky to win a lot because they probably have more fans than the Diva's there already including Paige who was the same when she debuted but has been watered down since then to say the least. She seems just happy to have a chance in the division since shel be a part of it going forward.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Arthurgos said:


> Haha pointless this is the best thing to happen to the Diva's in almost a decade if not a decade. They are getting pushed hard because a slow push would not cause for a revolution nor would it feel like one. Expect Sasha, Charlotte and Becky to win a lot because they probably have more fans than the Diva's there already including Paige who was the same when she debuted but has been watered down since then to say the least. She seems just happy to have a chance in the division since shel be a part of it going forward.


More fans than Paige not sure if serious or.........


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Thats the problem with changing Paige vs Bellas into 3 teams. Before the payoff was obvious - Paige taking the title off Nikki but now?
> Is there any real story going on?.


There isn't really, it's just all about a 'revolution' or whatever.

I hope that when they inevitably do the 3 vs. 3 vs. 3 match at Summerslam they put something on the line. Like if Nikki's team wins she doesn't have to defend the title on the next PPV. If either of the other two teams win, the three of them get a title shot in a Fatal Fourway at the PPV. Just so there's a clear cut point to the match and there might be some direction afterwards.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

*The answer is Charlotte is taking Paige's spot as the most protected Diva. No one should be surprised because this was always going to be the case.*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Gosh, that's a bit of a leap after just two weeks. Of course they're all going to get stronger booking initially after debut, who knows what'll happen in the future. It doesn't really bother me if Charlotte get's protected booking because she's obviously going to win the title at some point. Paige will be currently taking a back seat in terms of being a wrestler on TV while they build the others up. She's still a judge on Tough Enough, still a central character on Total DIVAS, get's regular merchandise and appears in most promotional material so I'd say she'll be fine...


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

nothing wrong with the new divas stuff for paige. she is not on spotlight because wwe tries to eveluate new talent. paige is stilll regarded strong.
in my view the looseser of the three stables are backy lynch and naomi.
becky-cause she is new on main roster with no time to introduce her big or give spotlight
naomi-cause without the new divas she was clear behind paige and now sasha will take over as leader of their stable- or their is no leader but naomi is sure not


----------



## hitwrestling (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

thumbs up


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Still wid


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

So, Raw last night.

I rest my case. *Sigh*

I guess she had a good(ish) run.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> So, Raw last night.
> 
> I rest my case. *Sigh*
> 
> I guess she had a good(ish) run.


She had a competitive match with the NXT Women's Champion - a champion who has been booked as a dominant, vicious technical wrestler who beat her team mate Charlotte twice in back to back title matches.

Sasha is being booked as a CHAMPION. Now if they start booking Rollins like one he may be considered more legit...

Honestly, your favourite losing a match to build up a credible, dominant heel is not a bad thing. You're actually going to get some good Paige matches now she's paired with real wrestlers... and marks still find something to complain about.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Masked Janos said:


> She had a competitive match with the NXT Women's Champion - a champion who has been booked as a dominant, vicious technical wrestler who beat her team mate Charlotte twice in back to back title matches.
> 
> Sasha is being booked as a CHAMPION. Now if they start booking Rollins like one he may be considered more legit...
> 
> Honestly, your favourite losing a match to build up a credible, dominant heel is not a bad thing. You're actually going to get some good Paige matches now she's paired with real wrestlers... and marks still find something to complain about.


This guy is taking it too far saying Paige is finished. However Paige has to start winning soon or she could get left behind to the NXT women. And it has to be big wins, not Naomi or Tamina or Brie or Alicia, everyone knows they are jobbers and wins against them don't really mean shit. She needs a win on Sasha or Nikki. 

You may think I'm crazy saying Sasha should get beat, and maybe I am. But think about it, how can she get any more established? By beating the jobber girls? Nope. By beating the other NXT girls? And make them look bad before they've been established. By beating Nikki? That should be later, and for the title. Currently Sasha has shown herself to be at the upper levels of the women, up their with Paige. But if Paige doesn't get a win, she just drops down and Sasha takes her spot. If Paige gets a win over Sasha though, Sasha does not look bad, she's already proven herself at that level. It just shows that Paige is still on that level too. It shows that they're on equal footing, at a very high standard of wrestling.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Masked Janos said:


> She had a competitive match with the NXT Women's Champion - a champion who has been booked as a dominant, vicious technical wrestler who beat her team mate Charlotte twice in back to back title matches.
> 
> Sasha is being booked as a CHAMPION. Now if they start booking Rollins like one he may be considered more legit...


Problem with that is that the point of the revolution is to over throw Team Bella isn't it? Not build people up to be a title threat/book them as a champion - NXT titles mean nothing on Raw etc.

When they called Kevin Owens up, he challenged Cena but beat JOBBERS (Zack Ryder etc) on Raw not the top guys to get over/established. People who have just been called up should not be beating the 'top faces' and certainly not by submission ('top faces' never tap to heels) - thats what people like Cameron/Summer Rae are for. Everyone else has had to beat jobbers so why shouldn't Sasha? It's rediculous. When Paige debuted, she was beating jobbers between PPVs not beating AJ over and over. Casual fans must be wondering what is going on when the Diva who keeps getting screwed out of the title, now keeps getting beaten by some new person they have never heard of.
If they want to protect Sasha from losses THEY SHOULDN'T PUT HER IN A SITUATION WHERE SHE SHOULD/COULD LOSE or failing that come up with some silly finish - maybe Team Bella interferes or something so we don't get a winnner. It's not rocket science but WWE doesn't understand that with the Divas - people have to lose, there can be nothing else. I mean the way things are going, how can WWE protect 4 people (the 3 NXT divas and Nikki) when they are on 3 different teams?
Paige got constantly cheated out of the title, now she has help so she doesn't need to have matches, let alone MORE LOSSES. She can support her 2 new team mates or w/e instead.

Summerslam is going to be a joke. 3 teams: 3 NXT Divas who can't lose, Paige who can't win, Nikki who can't drop the title or be beaten clean and the other 4 making up the numbers.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



NJ88 said:


> I hope that when they inevitably do the 3 vs. 3 vs. 3 match at Summerslam they put something on the line. Like if Nikki's team wins she doesn't have to defend the title on the next PPV. If either of the other two teams win, the three of them get a title shot in a Fatal Fourway at the PPV. Just so there's a clear cut point to the match and there might be some direction afterwards.


There will be no clear cut anything. Just like after Wrestlemania NIkki will still be champion and there will be some stupid reason why she has to keep the title til after she breaks AJ's record.




Caffore said:


> Paige has to start winning soon or she could get left behind to the NXT women. And it has to be big wins, not Naomi or Tamina or Brie or Alicia, everyone knows they are jobbers and wins against them don't really mean shit. She needs a win on Sasha or Nikki.
> 
> You may think I'm crazy saying Sasha should get beat, and maybe I am. But think about it, how can she get any more established? By beating the jobber girls? Nope. By beating the other NXT girls? And make them look bad before they've been established. By beating Nikki? That should be later, and for the title. Currently Sasha has shown herself to be at the upper levels of the women, up their with Paige. But if Paige doesn't get a win, she just drops down and Sasha takes her spot. If Paige gets a win over Sasha though, Sasha does not look bad, she's already proven herself at that level. It just shows that Paige is still on that level too. It shows that they're on equal footing, at a very high standard of wrestling.



Finally someone who gets where I am coming from on this. Logic would say that Paige should have won due to last week's tag match not being entirely clean or w/e. Sasha losing to Paige would have made a statement that for however good Sasha is, she is not quite top level yet. NXT is supposed to be the minor leagues etc so no big deal as she is new and Paige is the 'top face diva' who is proving a point and who DESPERATELY needs a win. I just don't see her getting that win.. not long to go til Summerslam and the only possible matches are just repeats of stuff we've seen over and over or Sasha. She won't be beating Sasha.



islesfan13 said:


> Your just extremely pessimistic.






Pessimists are never disappointed.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

It's fine Sasha winning last night so long as Paige get's a big win too, and a big win is Sasha or Nikki right now. Then you've got both girls on the same level. It's fine showing that the new girls can hang with the vets, but you also got to show that the vets worth keeping can hang with the new girls too.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Caffore said:


> It's fine Sasha winning last night so long as Paige get's a big win too, and a big win is Sasha or Nikki right now. Then you've got both girls on the same level. It's fine showing that the new girls can hang with the vets, but you also got to show that the vets worth keeping can hang with the new girls too.


Agreed but I just don't see them having any of the new girls lose clean so early. they wont get a clean loss until a ppv imo. I'm hardly worried for Paige though she seems to be held in a strong regard with management. I wonder if Paige will touch on this topic on the podcast Monday?


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Problem with that is that the point of the revolution is to over throw Team Bella isn't it? Not build people up to be a title threat/book them as a champion - NXT titles mean nothing on Raw etc.
> 
> When they called Kevin Owens up, he challenged Cena but beat JOBBERS (Zack Ryder etc) on Raw not the top guys to get over/established. People who have just been called up should not be beating the 'top faces' and certainly not by submission ('top faces' never tap to heels) - thats what people like Cameron/Summer Rae are for. Everyone else has had to beat jobbers so why shouldn't Sasha? It's rediculous. When Paige debuted, she was beating jobbers between PPVs not beating AJ over and over. Casual fans must be wondering what is going on when the Diva who keeps getting screwed out of the title, now keeps getting beaten by some new person they have never heard of.
> If they want to protect Sasha from losses THEY SHOULDN'T PUT HER IN A SITUATION WHERE SHE SHOULD/COULD LOSE or failing that come up with some silly finish - maybe Team Bella interferes or something so we don't get a winnner. It's not rocket science but WWE doesn't understand that with the Divas - people have to lose, there can be nothing else. I mean the way things are going, how can WWE protect 4 people (the 3 NXT divas and Nikki) when they are on 3 different teams?
> ...


I think this is where being smarks ruins the experience a bit for us. I get where you're coming from, but personally I find interference wins and DQs to be fucking boring - it's ok every now and then, but I'm not overly fussed about competitors trading wins... so long as they are competitive in the ring.

The way Sasha and Paige wrestled, it was BELIEVABLE that EITHER could have won.

Also, I think with this storyline it's all about a new breed of diva... ones who can actually bloody wrestle. The NXT divas that have been called up aren't developmental... they're more experienced wrestlers and performers than 90% of the "divas" we have had to put up with. They're being presented as legit, and by making them squash people who can't wrestle like Cameron, Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes, etc. actually makes them look worse.

They're redefining women's wrestling by having great matches. Can't get good matches with WWE jobbers. The fact Paige just had her best main roster match with Sasha is proof that having these elite women wrestle each other elevates the whole division. Natalya should do the job soon - she owes Charlotte a win at least.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Masked Janos said:


> I think this is where being smarks ruins the experience a bit for us. I get where you're coming from, but personally I find interference wins and DQs to be fucking boring


For some reason they don't do that with the women at all. Ever. It would protect people without making everyone look like crap.




Masked Janos said:


> Also, I think with this storyline it's all about a new breed of diva... ones who can actually bloody wrestle. The NXT divas that have been called up aren't developmental... they're more experienced wrestlers and performers than 90% of the "divas" we have had to put up with. They're being presented as legit, and by making them squash people who can't wrestle like Cameron, Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes, etc. actually makes them look worse.


In the eyes of 90% of WWE fans, they are newbies. Regardless of how long they have been wrestling (Charlotte btw is hardly more experienced as she has been wrestling for less time than Eva Marie pretty much). What does it really say about Paige, when she's been robbed of the title tons of times suggesting she is good enough to be Champion, yet now can't even beat a someone whose had 2 matches on Raw, or anyone else for that matter.

I still think they should have only called up 2 Divas though not 3, it would have made so much more sense and prevented alot of this. Sasha and Charlotte to help Paige was all that was needed. Team Paige vs Team Bella.

The weird and almost random way they have done it means 3 people, on 2 different teams, who can't lose anytime soon, 1 champion who can't lose full stop (when did they change it so the Divas Champion doesn't lose on Raw all the time anyway? when Nikki got the title?) and 3 teams of people that are not evenly put together as a result. Paige has 2 team mates who can't lose so she has to which is a stupid situation which frustrates the hell out of me coz Paige has been losing ALL THE DAMN TIME and its not gonna stop any time soon. They have to give her a win but there is nobody to beat to get one that matters.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Would have posted sooner but was in still in shock from the fact that Paige actually won a match, (albeit not the big win she needs but its a start) of course WWE had to have Charlotte go one better and make Nikki tap out though. *sigh* 
It seems everyone gets to the beat Bellas these days after Paige had to spend 6 months losing over and over. It just makes her look weak for not being able to beat any of them, and for no reason - what happened to the Bellas ALWAYS cheating or does that only happen vs Paige? From a wrestling standpoint, WWE are still crapping on her but maybe a touch less than last week.

Before anyone asks, no I am never happy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

*They need time to legitimize all the callups right now for the new fans and plus its kind of crowded right now too which is why we have gotten 2 matches a week which is very awesome and one of my fav parts of RAW every week. But hopefully the growing rumors of WWE Divas Tag titles are true because then it means more opportunists for more women. Paige will get tons more wins and pushes in the future why are wrestling fans so damn short sighted about things never thinking long term with stars? Oh this person is not winning alot lately so they must be screwed for the rest of their tenure with this company/they are forgotten and buried. Paige is prob the one with most longevity still at her age so long as there is no pregnancy or injuries any time soon. Plus she is involved in one of the biggest things going on the show right now and is a big time merchandise seller, she is fine. One of my favorites whom no doubt has many titles in her future with WWE.*


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Hey kids guess what? Paige is NOT the future of the division. GET OVER IT.

She is a BIG part of what was wrong with the division to begin with. Paige SHOULD be on the team with the Bellas and honestly it should have been a 4 women NXT team of Sasha/Becky/Charlotte/ *Baylie isn't ready but she's more ready than any of the other girls so why not* vs Nikki/Naomi/Paige/Natty or Fox.

She was Champ TWICE and the main focus of the division during its lowest low in a while. Blame who ever you want to blame but it is what it is. This is about putting Charlotte and Sasha at the top of the division where they belong. Paige's best bet is to push for a Tag division and team up with Becky in a beast of a tag team.

There is no arguing it really. I mean I am sure people will try but that's to be expected. Paige is good but she's not great. They are looking to find the next big star and Paige had the biggest push in the history of the company, male or female. She had her shot and didn't make the impact they wanted so they cleaned house on NXT and here we are. Those are cold hard facts. I don't expect her fans to be selfless and practical in their thinking but there is a bigger picture. The division was dying and Paige's lazy work was at the forefront of it. Hopefully this lights a fire under her ass and she can again rise to the top and maybe EARN a title considering she hasn't done that yet since she came up either.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Paige is the biggest star in the division, she got extremely over and now the company is having her branch out into other wwe related projects like TE, TD's Movies the podcast etc. They want at least 1 and hopefully all 3 of the new girls to get over as well. If all 3 can half as over as Paige it will be success. Paige having Sasha win on a raw is not a big deal as long as they give her wins in other ways. Sasha needs the wins now to show shes credible; having her job already to Paige would be a complete waste of a call up. As for the above poster saying Paige got the biggest push in history , yikes. This company housed Hogan, Cena Rock Austin HHH etc and Paige a diva got the biggest push in 3 minute matches with no storylines. Yeah ok. These new girls are arguably getting a better push with more ring time, more wins and more publicity. And to say Paige is not a part or the future of the division at 22 , especially with her overness and the way the company has been behind her is a bit naïve. A girl "not in the future" doesn't land a role of TE judge at 22 and get chosen to be on the biggest podcast that they house. And the division was dead and buried way before paiges debute. The division was literally AJ and everybody else. Not one credible diva at all at the time. In fact Paige debuting breathed fresh life into the division. The pop she got on her debut is still the biggest diva pop since I cant even remember. The wwe finally was able at the time to build another star and someone relevant to go along with AJ, then they did the same with Nikki giving us 3 relevant girls. Now they have the chance with these three new girls so hopefully they can get them over or at least more over than Naomi. 


Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *They need time to legitimize all the callups right now for the new fans and plus its kind of crowded right now too which is why we have gotten 2 matches a week which is very awesome and one of my fav parts of RAW every week. But hopefully the growing rumors of WWE Divas Tag titles are true because then it means more opportunists for more women. Paige will get tons more wins and pushes in the future why are wrestling fans so damn short sighted about things never thinking long term with stars? Oh this person is not winning alot lately so they must be screwed for the rest of their tenure with this company/they are forgotten and buried. Paige is prob the one with most longevity still at her age so long as there is no pregnancy or injuries any time soon. Plus she is involved in one of the biggest things going on the show right now and is a big time merchandise seller, she is fine. One of my favorites whom no doubt has many titles in her future with WWE.*


This guy gets its.


----------



## B.J Cobbledick (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Trublez said:


> Paige, the girl that became a current 2 time divas champion in the space of a few months, the girl that won the divas title on her debut on the main roster, the girl that's constantly been in the title picture for over a year, the girl that now has the chance to step her game up by teaming up with 2 girls that are far better ring workers than her. But just because the spotlight hasn't *solely * been on her the last 2 weeks people are now crying about her being buried????
> 
> Yeah, get the fuck outta here. ut


hh :LOL

Case closed


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Too easy.




islesfan13 said:


> Paige is the biggest star in the division, she got extremely over and now the company is having her branch out into other wwe related projects like TE, TD's Movies the podcast etc. They want at least 1 and hopefully all 3 of the new girls to get over as well. If all 3 can half as over as Paige it will be success. Paige having Sasha win on a raw is not a big deal as long as they give her wins in other ways. Sasha needs the wins now to show shes credible; having her job already to Paige would be a complete waste of a call up. As for the above poster saying Paige got the biggest push in history , yikes. This company housed Hogan, Cena Rock Austin HHH etc and Paige a diva got the biggest push in 3 minute matches with no storylines. Yeah ok. These new girls are arguably getting a better push with more ring time, more wins and more publicity. And to say Paige is not a part or the future of the division at 22 , especially with her overness and the way the company has been behind her is a bit naïve. A girl "not in the future" doesn't land a role of TE judge at 22 and get chosen to be on the biggest podcast that they house. And the division was dead and buried way before paiges debute. The division was literally AJ and everybody else. Not one credible diva at all at the time. In fact Paige debuting breathed fresh life into the division. The pop she got on her debut is still the biggest diva pop since I cant even remember. The wwe finally was able at the time to build another star and someone relevant to go along with AJ, then they did the same with Nikki giving us 3 relevant girls. Now they have the chance with these three new girls so hopefully they can get them over or at least more over than Naomi.



Paige is the most force fed star. Nikki and the Bellas are still the face of the division and of TD. Fact. TD is literally their show + their flunkies. Paige's run on TE has been nothing but negative. Everyone dislikes her even more and the ratings for the TE show are horrible. TE will be a negative mark on her career. As far as Pod cast go, the other girls have done the Pod Cast, the Bellas have done the mainstream shows and interviews Paige hasn't, hell Eva has been published and interviewed more and she doesn't even wrestle.

As far as the comment about Paige being the most pushed in the history of the company, let me do what I do best and pick your fickle argument apart bit by bit.


Hogan made himself in an era that saw some of the biggest stars of all time. His rise to the top wasn't instant and he shined at every single moment. He made this sport.

Cena spent years as a nobody. He clawed his way through the mid card and didn't find his push until he was the last man standing. 

Rock started off as a cheesy babyface and when he re-branded himself took off from under the wing of the members of NOD and became the biggest name in the industry's history.

Austin started off as a WCW flunky then came in as the Ringmaster and changed the sport and with the Rock SAVED the WWE.

HHH bathed in mediocrity his entire career and even at his peak was never "THE" guy. Even when he became great he was never the greatest. When he gave his best, someone was always better but he stayed relevant.


Now PAIGE... Won the title on NXT and then was protected and pulled off air. Her feuds were carried by her opponents and she was always partnered up to keep her from having to have an actual character or speak on the Mic. She debuted to crickets and won the title from the most over diva who busted her ass to get her title and was GIVEN the belt as a place holder on her first night. The division saw the biggest tank ever, so much so they took the belt from her the instant AJ came back. AJ got married and they saw the writing on the wall, had AJ carry Paige into a heel turn by having their top heel turn face just to allow heat and Paige bombed again, they immediately pulled the belt off her again. This has NEVER happened before. A star has never been pushed that fast, that hard, failed that bad, given another chance, failed again and still pushed to the moon and shoved down everyones throat.

Due to Paige NOT being a factor and making little to no impact they had to CLEAR the core of the NXT roster. Everyone expected maybe 1 girl to come over but after another lack luster Paige feud they had to go all in and brought in the 3 girls we have, prematurely but it had to be done.

Paige is getting the run she has now because there is no one else. Literally NO ONE else to give the jobs to. Hell Summer Rae has been in a couple actual movies now before Paige and we hardly see her on screen.

Stop making excuses. You're better off not replying because there is really nothing to be said. We can all hope that this is the rebirth of paige and it pushes her to greatness. She missed that brass ring twice and they gave her a latter to get it both times. Hell the first time they walked up to her and put it in her and and she stood there and dropped it.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

I'm just impressed she can wrestle in those big ass shorts


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



CJ said:


> Amen to this. Hopefully she picks up a win next week :mark:


She would shine if I could see her naked and oiled up but in all seriousness she is the best all around female worker they got. She needs to get her shine on.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

I guess they want to use the new Divas, the better ones in my opinion, Paige has had an easy ride, getting the belt straight away, being pushed like crazy... I dont find it that strange at all.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Becky Lynch says hi. Thank me later for the pic.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



gabrielcev said:


> Becky Lynch says hi. Thank me later for the pic.



Not her without her face. :wink2:

EDIT: Slowly seeing the face.

OKAY ITS HER!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



King BOOKAH said:


> Too easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Come on now. First of all she debuted to one of the biggest pops in divas history. You may want to rewatch her debut. And this was a time before nxt was even on the network. Her debut received a way louder pop than the new girls put together. After her debut she received nice reactions for about a month until people stopped caring due to no story lines progression. She then was turned to heel and was able to start showing her personality. As days went by she started getting over and fans began their we want paige chants etc forcing her back in storylines. Now getting to her not being a factor that's a lie and you know it. She currently is the most over face in the division you will deny this like you did last year saying she wasn't most over in nxt but the reactions she gets can not be denied. She along with the Bellas are also top Merch sellers for men and women and paige herself has confirmed this recently. As for te she was chosen to begin with because of her accomplishments with getting over. The entire show is a fail but that's not her fault. Now to podcast yes every diva has done a podcast but none have gotten chosen to do a one on one with Austin in a network exclusive. Can't even compare a regular podcast to something like that. The new girls being brought up was to add competitors, you and I both know they can't do paige Vs Nikki anymore and there is literally no one left credible but them. And let's not call this the biggest tank in history for the division when the division hasn't had any credibility or care since trish and Lita. Paige being brought up is probably the first time they even started to focus more on actual wrestling. These are the facts you can reply again with the same stuff like you said earlier but it means nothing because the fact is whether you admit it or not she has gotten over in fact very over for a diva 
And she has found success on the main roster and nxt. Can she still improve in many areas? Of course, she's very young but the main thing is that she's popular enough to continue to grow which she is. Now with more focus on the division and more time for matches I fully expect her to put up better matches with less rushing of spots.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



King BOOKAH said:


> Paige is the most force fed star. Nikki and the Bellas are still the face of the division and of TD. Fact. TD is literally their show + their flunkies. Paige's run on TE has been nothing but negative. Everyone dislikes her even more and the ratings for the TE show are horrible. TE will be a negative mark on her career. As far as Pod cast go, the other girls have done the Pod Cast, the Bellas have done the mainstream shows and interviews Paige hasn't, hell Eva has been published and interviewed more and she doesn't even wrestle.


Righto, but if we're going to blame Paige for the ratings for TE then we'll have to do the same for Bryan, Jericho, Miz and Hogan. I don't know if it will be a negative mark on her career any more than it will theirs. It remains to be seen how successful/unsuccessful, but Austin's podcast will likely be pretty beneficial to Paige alone due to the exclusiveness of the guests thus far. 

In terms of the Bellas and Eva doing interviews, they're great faces for the WWE to spread awareness of their company. That's why they pick these people to represent the brand to outside media outlets. Eva doesn't even have to wrestle to the extent the others do to look the part of a spokesperson.



> As far as the comment about Paige being the most pushed in the history of the company, let me do what I do best and pick your fickle argument apart bit by bit.
> 
> 
> Hogan made himself in an era that saw some of the biggest stars of all time. His rise to the top wasn't instant and he shined at every single moment. He made this sport.
> ...


So we're going to compare the divas division to the top brass in the WWE? The same top group of wrestlers that have their brand made synonymous with the product and are represented all over the world as the most important wrestlers? Okay-dokey.

I'll put it this way: the fact that the top guys listed are, indeed, the TOP GUYS, make them the most pushed faces to the public from in the company. No diva or woman in WWE has ever been pushed to that level as a single entity. It won't happen either, unless another Rousey-like sensation magically pops up somehow. 

And until only recently, NXT was promoted as being the 'minor league' to the main roster. It's a slightly different story now but you could make the argument that all the NXTers--including Paige--had to go through a similar career progression that the guys you listed as having languished in the midcard at one time.



> Now PAIGE... Won the title on NXT and then was protected and pulled off air. Her feuds were carried by her opponents and she was always partnered up to keep her from having to have an actual character or speak on the Mic. She debuted to crickets and won the title from the most over diva who busted her ass to get her title and was GIVEN the belt as a place holder on her first night. The division saw the biggest tank ever, so much so they took the belt from her the instant AJ came back. AJ got married and they saw the writing on the wall, had AJ carry Paige into a heel turn by having their top heel turn face just to allow heat and Paige bombed again, they immediately pulled the belt off her again. This has NEVER happened before. A star has never been pushed that fast, that hard, failed that bad, given another chance, failed again and still pushed to the moon and shoved down everyones throat.


I'll be interested to see in what ways you thought the feuds were carried by others on NXT. She debuted to crickets? On that Raw the night after Wrestlemania? Uh, you might want to revisit that one again. 

I agree with some of the rest. Paige's initial character was particularly awful and was a painful first run for her. Of course, this largely falls back on WWE's booking though. They apparently called her up just to fill in for AJ's absence with no idea or plan laid out beforehand. 

If WWE were that concerned about her weaknesses as a performer, then not only should they have taken the belt off her before the AJ debacle but they should never have had her in that position anyway. Although they probably had AJ in their ear not to drop her early, they would've moved on quickly if they thought plans would fail regardless. 

It was a forced push though, and a pretty poor one too. Not many would get over on that sort of booking. The NXT 3 very likely wouldn't have, as they're currently experiencing a bit of stagnation themselves due to WWE's wondrous booking method of endless matches free to air on television. 

And if we're legitimately talking about who was handed a lot and did nothing with it at their respective times (i.e: the WWE Championship and top face spot), then look no further than the likes of Diesel, Sid and a few other big names including HBK. Are we going to compare those types of company failures to the likes of a Divas championship reign? C'mon man. 



> Due to Paige NOT being a factor and making little to no impact they had to CLEAR the core of the NXT roster. Everyone expected maybe 1 girl to come over but after another lack luster Paige feud they had to go all in and brought in the 3 girls we have, prematurely but it had to be done.
> 
> Paige is getting the run she has now because there is no one else. Literally NO ONE else to give the jobs to. Hell Summer Rae has been in a couple actual movies now before Paige and we hardly see her on screen.


Ah, so it was _Paige_ doing so badly in particular that they had to rush the 3 in there. Wow, can this girl do _anything_ right? Nevermind that the feud with her _and_ the Bellas went on for months with no sort of progression or genuine payoff. Or the fact that she and the Bellas are the only ones showcased that have sustained live audience investment with the most single brand-related merch. 

So my guess is that when the NXT 3 fail to get over or live up to ridiculous expectations it will be Paige's influence that will be to blame for it? 



> Stop making excuses. You're better off not replying because there is really nothing to be said. We can all hope that this is the rebirth of paige and it pushes her to greatness. She missed that brass ring twice and they gave her a latter to get it both times. Hell the first time they walked up to her and put it in her and and she stood there and dropped it.


Missed the brass ring? In terms of what? Being an asset? At this stage Paige has a net worth of about $3.5 million. That's under AJ, the Bellas, Kelly Kelly and Natalya as those with the most net worth of 2015. 

We know that AJ and Kelly were prominent figureheads at their post at their respective times and, as you said, the Bellas lead the Total Divas brand. Natty is a journey-women-type performer that has the benefit of also being a Hart, whilst being a prominent figure in the division for some time and a Total Divas mainstay. 

Paige has been on the main roster for what; a little over a year? She's done the right thing in terms of business (her own in particular) by becoming a part of TD and TE and is one of their most featured acts in that division. She has the job of helping the newbies get over now, as do the other long-stays of the division, but her career in terms of being a financial asset looks to be on a uphill trajectory this early on. 

If all that she is now is a result of dropping the ball I'm sure a lot of others would like to do likewise right now too.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



King BOOKAH said:


> Too easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Wall of text hate. Jesus go outside or something.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

In my opinion, Paige shouldn't be getting pins on anyone at this moment. Leave those for the Bellas, Charlotte, Becky, Naomi, and Sasha. Tamina, Alicia Fox, and Paige have no business getting pins at this point. Paige has already had two title reigns and therefore wouldn't benefit from getting pins on anyone. Paige's role in this whole thing is merely a manager and a ring leader of sorts. She's there to direct the women in the ring, not to get victories over people. It was a whole different story before the NXT girls came on the scene, but now, she has to take the back seat so the other girls who haven't gotten the title can shine.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



King BOOKAH said:


> .... BORING BORING TROLL NONSENSE


*Sigh*
You do realise you'd have more success if there were more than a couple of Paige fans posting in this thread?





-Skullbone- said:


> Lots of really good points


Totally agree with that.

Am not gonna comment on the Tag Title stuff as that is the most stupid idea in a long long time, maybe ever.

NXT is basically the minor leagues compare to the main roster. Sasha losnig to Paige would mean nothing as everyone has to lose eventually. Pushing 3 people at once is stupid when its 1/3 of the divas on tv and they are on different teams - it's even more stupid because they are almost building people as title contenders when this team thing is going on instead. Yes they have to legitimise the call ups but there are better ways to do it. Neville didn't beat the tops guys all the time. Kevin Owens challenged Cena but on Raw etc was beating jobbers. It shouldn't be the job of the top face Diva to have to put over new call ups.
Every match involving the Divas now, the main roster ones lose guaranteed. What is the point? it just kills credibility of everyone as a result.


My biggest issue since the start is Paige vs The Bellas getting forgotten about. 6 months of a feud that seemingly matters then sudddenly no payoff at all. WTF is that? Paige has been losing prety much every week since WM31 - its not just because of the 2 losses to Sasha that i am annoyed. It's like she is being punished for WWE's mistakes. Strangely all the people who before the call ups were saying 'Paige should be champion not Nikki', 'I want Paige to beat Nikki' etc now suddenly don't want that at all....

Shit booking since day one, place holder champion for AJ, then effectively a place holder for the NXT divas - that's the story of her main roster career so far. 
People say she was pushed too much, got the title too soon, yet now EVERYONE wants exactly that for the NXT divas.

They give her all these other things to do outside of wrestling which suggest she matters to them, then when it comes to the important thing (the wrestling) they take a massive running dump all over her.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Why does anyone throw TE comments out about her as negatives, as if anything about that show is her fault? That show is AWFUL. No matter who was in her role, it would have been AWFUL. Just really bad. And fake to even the most non-smart viewers.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



islesfan13 said:


> Come on now. First of all she debuted to one of the biggest pops in divas history. You may want to rewatch her debut. And this was a time before nxt was even on the network. Her debut received a way louder pop than the new girls put together. After her debut she received nice reactions for about a month until people stopped caring due to no story lines progression. She then was turned to heel and was able to start showing her personality. As days went by she started getting over and fans began their we want paige chants etc forcing her back in storylines. Now getting to her not being a factor that's a lie and you know it. She currently is the most over face in the division you will deny this like you did last year saying she wasn't most over in nxt but the reactions she gets can not be denied. She along with the Bellas are also top Merch sellers for men and women and paige herself has confirmed this recently. As for te she was chosen to begin with because of her accomplishments with getting over. The entire show is a fail but that's not her fault. Now to podcast yes every diva has done a podcast but none have gotten chosen to do a one on one with Austin in a network exclusive. Can't even compare a regular podcast to something like that. The new girls being brought up was to add competitors, you and I both know they can't do paige Vs Nikki anymore and there is literally no one left credible but them. And let's not call this the biggest tank in history for the division when the division hasn't had any credibility or care since trish and Lita. Paige being brought up is probably the first time they even started to focus more on actual wrestling. These are the facts you can reply again with the same stuff like you said earlier but it means nothing because the fact is whether you admit it or not she has gotten over in fact very over for a diva
> And she has found success on the main roster and nxt. Can she still improve in many areas? Of course, she's very young but the main thing is that she's popular enough to continue to grow which she is. Now with more focus on the division and more time for matches I fully expect her to put up better matches with less rushing of spots.




There you go with those rose colored glasses. You always bring up her debut. It wasn't that great for her hype. Greatest pop ever? She wasn't getting AJ pops or Kaitlyn pops, the 2 previous champs so whats the point? You mean she got bigger pops than Veronica who was never on TV or Rosa Mendez who should have never been there? I don't think you get it... Having a sub par pop in comparison to nobodies is still sub par. You don't get a pass.

The bellas sell top merch yes and Paige is bringing it up the rear but guess what. THEY ARE THE ONLY ONES WHO REALLY HAVE MERCH. AJ was still outselling all of them, WHY? Well besides her reaching a higher level than all of them have she has a TON of merch available to buy. Can't sell what you don't have. If you get a push you get the merch and you get the sales. So this isn't the male roster comparing like stars who all have merch. This is the chosen few vs the have nots. Can't make an argument where there is none to make.

The podcast is a podcast. It also did mediocre numbers in comparison. Think, who else is there to even put on the podcast in the entire company? Again you are confusing "She's all we really have to use so I guess send Paige..." vs "Paige is superstar among a bunch of other bright stars, she shines brightest so it was tough choice but we will go with her.." She got that gig because they don't even have any guys worth sending right now. She got the TE gig because Natty had to stay with her injured husband, the Bellas have the belt and that leaves WHO? again? Exactly. Don't act like she is getting these gigs because she earned them and made a big impact, no, she is part of a skeleton crew and they don't have a choice. Hell, how many movies has Summer Rae been in? Guess she's a superstar too right? How many national magazines has Eva been on? I mean all of THAT stuff surpasses the WWE, not podcast on the network. The world still wont know who she is.

I never said she wasn't the most over face. Yet again WHO ELSE IS THERE??? She is the ONLY face. Now they bring up Lynch and Charlotte but be realistic. Stop living in fantasy land. We will see how she shines now that there is competition.


----------



## nesh27 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

I really don't see the what is so great about paige. Honestly I find her boring and I don't find her any different from the bellas. She doesn't have the "superstar" factor. 
Her matches are decent and nothing to go wow about.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

I got the rose colored glasses on but yet you are the one trying to make excuses as to why Paige is over and why she was chosen for a big podcast, and every thing they do like commercials video games TE etc. Get over it. Your explanation for not choosing Nattie is comical because Paige was chosen way before Natties husband got injured. They chose her because of her ten year experience and because whether you admit or not she is a much bigger sell than Nattie or anyone in that division right now. Also about the podcast "they don't even have any guys worth sendng" so isn't that telling that they chose a female over all of these guys. In regards to her debut pop AGAIN rewatch it, her debut had a bigger reaction than any diva in years its not a lie its a fact. Don't know where you are going with it but it certainly was bigger than any recent diva in a while including AJ's pops at the time. HAs she became a Rock like attraction? NO! And no diva ever will be but she did make an impact and got over which is all the company can possibly ask for a female in a mans wrestling world. And lets not disregard her pops because of hype at the time. Paige, yes has a very big fanbase that is also very vocal but NXT was not mainstream at all or even on the network at the time of her debut. Now NXT has become this big attraction with the network so you can certainly make the case that there is much more hype for the new girls who could have been watched much more. You would assume that their debuts would have been bigger than Paiges being that they were all shown for a full year in big NXT ppvs. That just wasn't the case. So the girl who "isn't" a star in your eyes debuted with a much bigger reaction without any nxt hype or exposure on the network than the girls who have been on wwe tv for a solid year. hmm

Tyson Kidd injury suffered on June 1st. Paige announced for tough enough May 5th. I guess the wwe can predict the future


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



-Skullbone- said:


> Righto, but if we're going to blame Paige for the ratings for TE then we'll have to do the same for Bryan, Jericho, Miz and Hogan. I don't know if it will be a negative mark on her career any more than it will theirs. It remains to be seen how successful/unsuccessful, but Austin's podcast will likely be pretty beneficial to Paige alone due to the exclusiveness of the guests thus far.


No one said the judges were the main point of the series being a failure. Might want to go back and reread. The way to formulate an argument is not to fabricate and assume, it is to read and comprehend.

The point I made is islefan keeps mentioning TE as if it is a shining beacon. No the show is horrible and for a lot of people who were on the fence with Paige they are now completely turned off. She lost more fans with the way she carries herself on that show than ones she has gained. If I was listing the pros and cons and trying to offer a positive representation of the person I am arguing for I wouldn't use something that as of right now has a highly negative aura around it, a lot of it specifically centered around Paige's persona.




-Skullbone- said:


> In terms of the Bellas and Eva doing interviews, they're great faces for the WWE to spread awareness of their company. That's why they pick these people to represent the brand to outside media outlets. Eva doesn't even have to wrestle to the extent the others do to look the part of a spokesperson.



What's your point?

My point was that these people have been made the PUBLIC faces of the division. You know, where it matters most. The argument that isles was making was that Paige was hailed as the tip top of the crop. This is false. I gave factual proof of this. You backing it up with your statement only lends to my point that Eva doesn't even have to touch a mat to be put in the place she is in. So why assume that everything Paige does however is based solely on merit and not circumstance?

I'll answer that for you before you waste time tiptoing around it. You can't. Taking into mind the cinema push Summer got. The media push Eva gets and the like you begin to understand how thin the talent well is. Paige is good, but do not try to use the likes of a TE judge as an argument that she is great. It doesn't work that way.




-Skullbone- said:


> So we're going to compare the divas division to the top brass in the WWE? The same top group of wrestlers that have their brand made synonymous with the product and are represented all over the world as the most important wrestlers? Okay-dokey.


I didn't make the comparison islefan did and I simply broke down why that type of comparison is asinine. Again, comprehend the ENTIRE discussion or else refrain from interjecting an opinion that has no baring.





-Skullbone- said:


> I'll put it this way: the fact that the top guys listed are, indeed, the TOP GUYS, make them the most pushed faces to the public from in the company. No diva or woman in WWE has ever been pushed to that level as a single entity. It won't happen either, unless another Rousey-like sensation magically pops up somehow.



Once again, pay attention. The comparison was made by islefan and my entire post was refuting the ridiculous nature of comparison. You'd be better off not making y argument stronger with every point you're making but I appreciate the fact you seem to agree with most of what I say even if you formulate it in a way that makes it seem like you're disagreeing.




-Skullbone- said:


> And until only recently, NXT was promoted as being the 'minor league' to the main roster. It's a slightly different story now but you could make the argument that all the NXTers--including Paige--had to go through a similar career progression that the guys you listed as having languished in the midcard at one time.




No. No you can't. NXT is not comparable to anything those guys have done. Even remotely. I don't think I need to go into it any further, if you honestly believe a small stint on an invisible FCW and then a barely watched NXT is comparable to what any of the people mentioned went through then why bother? I use to be one of the only people even commenting on FCW on my original account and even when NXT came about there was little discussion. Few of us had Hulu to watch it on the regular. Now it has it's own section and a small spot on the network which on its own has a tiny viewership which is mostly their for main roster, and past content. Not the same levels. If I was talking about their stints in the indys (which many didn't have) then it could be comparable to NXT/FCW.





-Skullbone- said:


> I'll be interested to see in what ways you thought the feuds were carried by others on NXT. She debuted to crickets? On that Raw the night after Wrestlemania? Uh, you might want to revisit that one again.



Did you even watch the product? I don't need to tell you she was carried, use your eyes. Paige fans don't even argue that she was highly protected. I wont go into it further because at this point I can only assume you know paige from her main roster debut. 




-Skullbone- said:


> I agree with some of the rest. Paige's initial character was particularly awful and was a painful first run for her. Of course, this largely falls back on WWE's booking though. They apparently called her up just to fill in for AJ's absence with no idea or plan laid out beforehand.



And many will use this as an excuse. The same people who will argue how popular she was and what a "pop" she got yet blame it on others she didn't get over. 

#datlogic 

Either she was over or she wasn't. She had a chance to make even a TINY impact and she failed. Period. Sloppy match after sloppy match. Even after being protected from the mic in NXT during her run she didn't learn anything and was bombing promos. She regressed. All of the other girls improved while Paige remained stagnant. She brags about the near decade she has under her belt in wrestling yet someone like Sasha who has a few years was so hungry she went from blue pants to top card status in a fraction of the time. HOW DOES THIS HAPPEN. She struggle through inferior booking as well. But made no excuses and here she is.





-Skullbone- said:


> If WWE were that concerned about her weaknesses as a performer, then not only should they have taken the belt off her before the AJ debacle but they should never have had her in that position anyway. Although they probably had AJ in their ear not to drop her early, they would've moved on quickly if they thought plans would fail regardless.



WTH are you talking about? They did indeed take the belt off of her as soon as they possibly could.

Wait.. Do you even watch the product you are arguing? I don't know if I need to bother to read on because you're arguing for me. You do a huge build up, agreeing with what I say but wording it differently and then in the closing of you argument you miss the mark.

They gave her the belt, gauged her pull and then as soon as AJ came back took the belt back from her. AJ was going to leave again so they took the belt, flipped Paige heel and tried it again and it didn't work so they gave the belt right back to AJ for the reasons you stated and then took Paige out of the picture to run with the Bellas. Now with AJ gone they had no choice but to move Paige back up. I mean who the fk else is even on the roster to compete? Summer and Natty were valets. Everyone else was released, Camron back in NXT, Eva doing magazines. Tamina still injured, Naomi coming off an injury. Fox being fox... 

You know what, never mind. point made, onto the next good sir.




-Skullbone- said:


> It was a forced push though, and a pretty poor one too. Not many would get over on that sort of booking. The NXT 3 very likely wouldn't have, as they're currently experiencing a bit of stagnation themselves due to WWE's wondrous booking method of endless matches free to air on television.



But.. but.. She had more fans than everyone according to islefan and the other overly biased Paige fans. She was the biggest thing WWE had besides AJ. She was the best and the fans knew and she had the biggest pops ever... Shows who much any of that means and how much in your head it all was. I agree she got a bad start but none of that excuses her second title run. Hell it doesn't excuse the first one. She didn't have ANY positive impact. This was the supposed FUTURE of the division. She couldn't on her own do anything. Even vs AJ she couldn't do anything. Nothing. The savior had failed us. I called it early and got sht for it but I wont apologize until she admits she dropped the ball to her fans and didn't go 110%. Because if THAT was the best she had to offer then its going to be bleak.




-Skullbone- said:


> And if we're legitimately talking about who was handed a lot and did nothing with it at their respective times (i.e: the WWE Championship and top face spot), then look no further than the likes of Diesel, Sid and a few other big names including HBK. Are we going to compare those types of company failures to the likes of a Divas championship reign? C'mon man.



So are we going back to comparing them to males or did you not comment how pointless that was because I can go on to say that Diesel became one of the most important people in wrestling history. Sid was epic but failed to land his footing due to personal issues and then you mention HBK????

You're not very good at this debate thing? You could have said Jack Swagger, Luger, etc and I would have been like. "This guy is off topic but I can see what he is trying to say" but Nash, Sid and HBK... C'mon. 




-Skullbone- said:


> Ah, so it was _Paige_ doing so badly in particular that they had to rush the 3 in there. Wow, can this girl do _anything_ right? Nevermind that the feud with her _and_ the Bellas went on for months with no sort of progression or genuine payoff. Or the fact that she and the Bellas are the only ones showcased that have sustained live audience investment with the most single brand-related merch.



She is the common denominator in a majority of failed angles. She doesn't have the "IT" factor. She lacks the ability to elevate anything she is apart of. So was it her in particular? No but if you had to see where a lot of the stagnation was then look no farther. Naomi improved, Nikki improved, Brie, well.. Brie is brie.. Fox's run had its moments but Paige just floated along. She's suppose to be greatness right? Suppose to be the creme of the crop? Why compare her to these peons, should she not be excelling? 




-Skullbone- said:


> So my guess is that when the NXT 3 fail to get over or live up to ridiculous expectations it will be Paige's influence that will be to blame for it?



Actually an argument could be made. Paige has no business being a a part of the NXT team. It should be Sasha, Charlotte and Becky vs Paige and the Bellas. She is EXACTLY what they came there to get rid of. The cutsie bs. The wishy washy mentality of the current divas roster. Paige is part of that debacle, a big part. If this fails its because WWE fked up the angle by Putting Paige with them so if you want to formulate such an argument it can definitely be made. She adds nothing to the group just someone to take pins.




-Skullbone- said:


> Missed the brass ring? In terms of what? Being an asset? At this stage Paige has a net worth of about $3.5 million. That's under AJ, the Bellas, Kelly Kelly and Natalya as those with the most net worth of 2015.
> 
> We know that AJ and Kelly were prominent figureheads at their post at their respective times and, as you said, the Bellas lead the Total Divas brand. Natty is a journey-women-type performer that has the benefit of also being a Hart, whilst being a prominent figure in the division for some time and a Total Divas mainstay.



Brass ring as in carrying the division. Like you mentioned before, when you have merch, you sell merch. Its a simply process. You cna't argue she has never carried the division, hell on NXT the division was carried by Summer Rae and then Sasha. Paige was rarely seen on TV and even rarely seen holding a mic.




-Skullbone- said:


> Paige has been on the main roster for what; a little over a year? She's done the right thing in terms of business (her own in particular) by becoming a part of TD and TE and is one of their most featured acts in that division. She has the job of helping the newbies get over now, as do the other long-stays of the division, but her career in terms of being a financial asset looks to be on a uphill trajectory this early on.
> 
> If all that she is now is a result of dropping the ball I'm sure a lot of others would like to do likewise right now too.



What about anything you mentioned above is any different than anything already said? You missed the entire point which is why it pales to let other people have their own discussion and simply be a bystander. You spent half your post agreeing with me and the other half arguing points that I didn't make that I simply was offering a rebuttal to. That only makes the discussion go around in circles. These debates can be fun for everyone but a little comprehension goes a long way to help us move it along.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

@-Skullbone- @Pummy @Zeroapoc @islesfan13


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



King BOOKAH said:


> No one said the judges were the main point of the series being a failure. Might want to go back and reread. The way to formulate an argument is not to fabricate and assume, it is to read and comprehend.
> 
> The point I made is islefan keeps mentioning TE as if it is a shining beacon. No the show is horrible and for a lot of people who were on the fence with Paige they are now completely turned off. She lost more fans with the way she carries herself on that show than ones she has gained. If I was listing the pros and cons and trying to offer a positive representation of the person I am arguing for I wouldn't use something that as of right now has a highly negative aura around it, a lot of it specifically centered around Paige's persona.
> 
> ...


If I ever obsess over hating someone this much, I hope someone just ends me. It's truly sad to watch.


----------



## CHAOS Rainmaker (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Have to agree with many of the others here, Paige has gotten perhaps more push than any other Diva in recent memory. Continuing to push her with even more wins would turn the Divas revolution into the "Paige Revolution". Its obvious they're trying to bring in more diverse and newer talent into the main stage, especially with the exposure Charlotte and the Bellas have been getting lately. Paige has great charisma, is great on the mic and cuts solid promos, but isin't the most amazing in the ring and lacks the "it' factor I feel Charlotte and the Bellas have. Charlotte in particular I believe is who is going to be pushed the hardest, and I'm pretty confident she'll be the Women's Champion within the next two or so months given her phenomenal ring ability, looks, physique and heritage. As soon as she masters mic and promo skills, she'll be the face of the Divas Revolution.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

-Paige is boring and bad.

-Charlotte is ugly, and her ring attire trunks are awkwardly small and it annoys me.

-Naomi's butt is life.

-Diva's Revolution isn't a "revolution" at all, and due to lack of storyline aside from tired-ass promo's of the teams reciting their teams kewl name, it's already losing appeal.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

My only question regarding Paige is does she do anal?


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

^^Tweet her and ask! aige



King BOOKAH said:


> No one said the judges were the main point of the series being a failure. Might want to go back and reread. The way to formulate an argument is not to fabricate and assume, it is to read and comprehend.
> 
> The point I made is islefan keeps mentioning TE as if it is a shining beacon. No the show is horrible and for a lot of people who were on the fence with Paige they are now completely turned off. She lost more fans with the way she carries herself on that show than ones she has gained. If I was listing the pros and cons and trying to offer a positive representation of the person I am arguing for I wouldn't use something that as of right now has a highly negative aura around it, a lot of it specifically centered around Paige's persona.


I'm glad you aren't resorting to using Paige's starpower as a reason for the lack of the show's success. A lot of people love using that argument when it's someone they dislike, but disregard any similar instance when it's a fave that's not bringing in the viewers. Personal pet peeve of mine.

It remains to be seen if she's lost any substantial chunk of her starpower or core fanbase. It'll be a fact that becomes apparent in time. A couple of things though: one thing is that 'on-the-fence' fans aren't necessarily all that important if all they do is sit on the sidelines. 

Investment in something that requires people of both sides involved, and as long as that person is the centre of attention it still benefits them. One of the worst things in this sort of industry is that there's no one talking about you. Unless you do something to damage the company's image they want you creating headlines. 

Another thing is that if people are worried about Paige damaging her rep, then they would be pulling their hair out at how the other divas are also representing themselves on the roster and outside of it. That Total Divas show is abysmal from the clips I've seen and every female character comes off as annoying, prissy nuisances. The Bellas would surely also be short-circuiting their own popularity at times, and yet they're the biggest divas in the company. 



> What's your point?
> 
> My point was that these people have been made the PUBLIC faces of the division. You know, where it matters most. The argument that isles was making was that Paige was hailed as the tip top of the crop. This is false. I gave factual proof of this. You backing it up with your statement only lends to my point that Eva doesn't even have to touch a mat to be put in the place she is in. So why assume that everything Paige does however is based solely on merit and not circumstance?
> 
> I'll answer that for you before you waste time tiptoing around it. You can't. Taking into mind the cinema push Summer got. The media push Eva gets and the like you begin to understand how thin the talent well is. Paige is good, but do not try to use the likes of a TE judge as an argument that she is great. It doesn't work that way.


It's simply an observation of mine in regards to the Bellas and Eva representation of the company. A neutral point, if you would. 

I'll just get this out of the way quickly: I don't care about other people's intense fandom or hatred of Paige (or anyone else for the most part). That means I'm not here to discuss any hangups you or other have with her fans one time proclaiming her to be the 'saviour' and whatever dismal failure you might have her pegged at. That's on everyone's heads who bought or buy into that silly hype.

That also means I'm not vehemently against your entire argument either. You make some points I agree with, and others I don't. The reason I leapt into the fray was because I saw a couple of things you mentioned that I disagree with somewhat; as well as another couple of points that I totally oppose. 

Whew! Now that's out of the way, let's get back to it. 




> Once again, pay attention. The comparison was made by islefan and my entire post was refuting the ridiculous nature of comparison. You'd be better off not making y argument stronger with every point you're making but I appreciate the fact you seem to agree with most of what I say even if you formulate it in a way that makes it seem like you're disagreeing.


You talked about trying to "picking apart" Islefan's "fickle argument" to outline in detail how Paige is the most pushed wrestler in the history of the company. You then discuss how guys like Hogan, HHH, Rock and a few others had to do their time in the midcard, before going on to mention how Paige had the rocket strapped to her back in comparison to those guys. 

Feel free to tell me how I interpreted that incorrectly by thinking it's silly to compare a diva to a massively promoted icon like Hogan and their respective career paths. Islesfan thought the same it seems. 

Besides, if something like Paige winning the title on her first night on the main roster makes her overpushed to crazy lengths, I guess we also have to mention the likes of Gail Kim and Carlito being in the same boat. 



> No. No you can't. NXT is not comparable to anything those guys have done. Even remotely. I don't think I need to go into it any further, if you honestly believe a small stint on an invisible FCW and then a barely watched NXT is comparable to what any of the people mentioned went through then why bother? I use to be one of the only people even commenting on FCW on my original account and even when NXT came about there was little discussion. Few of us had Hulu to watch it on the regular. Now it has it's own section and a small spot on the network which on its own has a tiny viewership which is mostly their for main roster, and past content. Not the same levels. If I was talking about their stints in the indys (which many didn't have) then it could be comparable to NXT/FCW.


Okay then! That kind of supports my point. 

But the argument might be there only if one wishes to consider NXT in the same vein as the WWE midcard that those big names rose from. If you were to, then you could argue that Paige did her time in a similar way those guys did too. 



> Did you even watch the product? I don't need to tell you she was carried, use your eyes. Paige fans don't even argue that she was highly protected. I wont go into it further because at this point I can only assume you know paige from her main roster debut.


I'm simply asking what aspects you thought she was carried in. I'm not saying she wasn't necessary carried; just how you saw it. Some things you outline I'll probably agree on and some I likely won't.

As for her being protected as champ, do you have a problem with this? The lack of champion protection on the main roster is why it's in the situation it is today. 

If you're not happy with the fact she was protected on a developmental show (where people are meant to develop as it were) then that's something that I can't really discuss. It's a company decision and it rests with them.



> And many will use this as an excuse. The same people who will argue how popular she was and what a "pop" she got yet blame it on others she didn't get over.
> 
> #datlogic
> 
> Either she was over or she wasn't. She had a chance to make even a TINY impact and she failed. Period. Sloppy match after sloppy match. Even after being protected from the mic in NXT during her run she didn't learn anything and was bombing promos. She regressed. All of the other girls improved while Paige remained stagnant. She brags about the near decade she has under her belt in wrestling yet someone like Sasha who has a few years was so hungry she went from blue pants to top card status in a fraction of the time. HOW DOES THIS HAPPEN. She struggle through inferior booking as well. But made no excuses and here she is.


She certainly wasn't over to the extent she is now, but she had a chunk of the audience know who she was at that time. The crowd's demographic was also a potential factor at the time, as there was a considerable amount of European members reported I believe. Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that fact.

Still, you're not going to contest that pop she got? I don't have to link you to the video do I? She got a good reception on entrance and a great pop from the crowd when she won. It's there on audio bud. If there was crickets or a pretty dim atmosphere then that would be what was recorded instead. 



> WTH are you talking about? They did indeed take the belt off of her as soon as they possibly could.
> 
> They gave her the belt, gauged her pull and then as soon as AJ came back took the belt back from her. AJ was going to leave again so they took the belt, flipped Paige heel and tried it again and it didn't work so they gave the belt right back to AJ for the reasons you stated and then took Paige out of the picture to run with the Bellas. Now with AJ gone they had no choice but to move Paige back up. I mean who the fk else is even on the roster to compete? Summer and Natty were valets. Everyone else was released, Camron back in NXT, Eva doing magazines. Tamina still injured, Naomi coming off an injury. Fox being fox...
> 
> You know what, never mind. point made, onto the next good sir.


Well, it wasn't STRAIGHT back on AJ. If there were genuine thoughts that it wasn't going to work out with her they would've probably given it to Fox. Remember that she was also being built up at the time. They could've also given it to Naomi shortly afterward as a replacement face. 

Again, this was something that would only occur if they had doubts about her and there was no interest from the crowd in seeing Paige as champ. The company does occasionally admit to their mistakes if something's not working and then pull the plug on it. Sandow losing the briefcase and then being cast off into the comedic wilderness is a good example of that.

AJ coming back and winning was a restart for Paige and the feud for sure. It probably wouldn't have started down the route it did originally if plans weren't so abrupt. 



> The savior had failed us. I called it early and got sht for it but I wont apologize until she admits she dropped the ball to her fans and didn't go 110%. Because if THAT was the best she had to offer then its going to be bleak.


I called it early on too, because anyone who wasn't a mark could see a 21 year old wouldn't save a division that the company doesn't care much about. I also include Sasha in that train of thought too, although she's been introduced into a substantially friendlier climate with better individual booking. 

Almost all the NXT arrivals from Paige's time have been wrecked too so that only puts into context how unsettled the initial transition was.

Apologize? For what? You have nothing to apologize for. It's your opinion that she's not much chop and she hasn't done much. You're not sticking your neck out here by enraging Paige marks. 



> So are we going back to comparing them to males or did you not comment how pointless that was because I can go on to say that Diesel became one of the most important people in wrestling history. Sid was epic but failed to land his footing due to personal issues and then you mention HBK????
> 
> You're not very good at this debate thing? You could have said Jack Swagger, Luger, etc and I would have been like. "This guy is off topic but I can see what he is trying to say" but Nash, Sid and HBK... C'mon.


We can go back to it if we want to talk about genuinely overpushed wrestlers who weren't worth a bang for their buck. 

When the word 'overpushed' is used, the connotations associated with it suggest that a person was pushed to levels beyond whatever their financial return was to the company. I have to do some research into how much promoting went into guys like Nash when they were THE guy, and we should consider the company climate at the time to, but I don't have to tell you that history shows they were absolute financial disasters when champion. 

Seriously, look up how wrestlers like Sid and HBK in 1996 did next to nothing to assist the company financially. They almost had the opposite effect during a very volatile period in WWE/F's history. I'm not saying their impact on the industry as a whole was detrimental; just their time on top was. 

I bring this up because these are genuine examples of 'overpushing' performers to heights they aren't performing to. Of course, it's ultimately silly to compare a divas champion to the responsibilities had of a WWE champion. I'm just doing to to illustrate how someone trying to prove Paige is the most overpushed in history doesn't reflect the financial crap brought in by guys who were genuinely (or genuinely considered by most) 'overpushed' by the company.

Uh oh, this is getting long. Better make it short and snappy from now on.



> She is the common denominator in a majority of failed angles. She doesn't have the "IT" factor. She lacks the ability to elevate anything she is apart of. So was it her in particular? No but if you had to see where a lot of the stagnation was then look no farther. Naomi improved, Nikki improved, Brie, well.. Brie is brie.. Fox's run had its moments but Paige just floated along. She's suppose to be greatness right? Suppose to be the creme of the crop? Why compare her to these peons, should she not be excelling?
> 
> Actually an argument could be made. Paige has no business being a a part of the NXT team. It should be Sasha, Charlotte and Becky vs Paige and the Bellas. She is EXACTLY what they came there to get rid of. The cutsie bs. The wishy washy mentality of the current divas roster. Paige is part of that debacle, a big part. If this fails its because WWE fked up the angle by Putting Paige with them so if you want to formulate such an argument it can definitely be made. She adds nothing to the group just someone to take pins.
> 
> Brass ring as in carrying the division. Like you mentioned before, when you have merch, you sell merch. Its a simply process. You cna't argue she has never carried the division, hell on NXT the division was carried by Summer Rae and then Sasha. Paige was rarely seen on TV and even rarely seen holding a mic.


Gosh I loathe any "IT" factor discussion. It's not something that's necessary tangible; nor is it something that can be reflected in numbers. It's another person's opinion at the end of the day. If we were to look at some numbers though, we'd see that a few people see Paige as having some sort of 'factor' though, right? That's all we can seem to go on, regardless if it's "IT" factor, sex factor, etc.

I don't see how anyone has ever elevated the diva's division actually. Can you drop any names with confidence? I think AJ brought some sort of relevance back to it for some periods, but lots of people think that 'pipebomb' was a division burial. 

Yes I suppose one could make the argument that Paige compromises the angle and the NXT newbies' success somewhat. That isn't what the company's selling though, and I don't see too many eating up your idea, but I digress slightly. I would rather argue that it's by bringing the NXT divas into a climate of 'wishy washiness' that will ruin them instead. You're already getting an insight into how the booking from NXT to the main roster varies, and it's fair to say none of them are benefiting a whole lot from it. 

And didn't you concede before that Paige was over? So tell me--how do you help get new performers over to the audience? Why, you have them beat someone who's currently over of course! Sasha getting two submissions on Paige is something that is hugely beneficial in making her standout in an angle that has very little individual standouts or standout events at the moment. 

I do agree that she hasn't carried the division so to speak though. Even if she has been involved in the only feud that's been going on for the past however-many months with Nikki, she hasn't been that figure. I think the last person to do that was AJ during her lengthy title run, and that was off the back of playing a key role in the WWE title picture. 

Actually, has Paige ever actually been involved with a male on the main roster? Someone please chase that up. If not, that would make things somewhat more notable in the sense that many believe the best way for a woman to get over is to syphon heat off a hot male act.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

I think some people need to lay off Paige she deserves the pushes she got on her debut and deserves this spotlight with Charlotte and Becky. Paige has paid her dues from the age of 13 not many wrestlers in WWE right now can say they paid their dues from that age


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Zeroapoc said:


> If I ever obsess over hating someone this much, I hope someone just ends me. It's truly sad to watch.


You're a child, I don't expect you to understand what a "discussion/debate" is. 

There's no hate. Over a staged wrestling show and people I don't know? Are you one of those people that still thinks wrestling is real?

The adults are speaking, move along.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

This thread still alive :lmao guess Paige haters have too much time in their hand.

But I don't bother with some people who still take Total Divas and Tough Enough seriously. they probably thought Undertaker is zombie before their parent bought internet for them.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



-Skullbone- said:


> I'm glad you aren't resorting to using Paige's starpower as a reason for the lack of the show's success. A lot of people love using that argument when it's someone they dislike, but disregard any similar instance when it's a fave that's not bringing in the viewers. Personal pet peeve of mine.
> 
> It remains to be seen if she's lost any substantial chunk of her starpower or core fanbase. It'll be a fact that becomes apparent in time. A couple of things though: one thing is that 'on-the-fence' fans aren't necessarily all that important if all they do is sit on the sidelines.
> 
> ...



I agree with a lot of this. Hell you have fans praising Paige for being on TD when they were the ones talking about "Paige would NEVER do that.." including islefan who fabricated some BS lie he PERSONALLY SPOKE TO HER and she told him to his face she wasn't going on the show. Shortly after she's announced as a cast member lol. But now TD is a positive thing to those same people. Hypocrisy at its finest.

As far as "on the fence" fans go, they're the most important ones. See you have smarks who will always support the one they are over for but no one gives these people credibility when they speak, its like "here we go again" and everyone rolls their eyes and moves on. But when you pull in unbiased fans that have a more realistic viewpoint on the product, those are the ones who make better cases as to why this star earned their respect.

I personally feel every star needs to earn their place. We need to apply a bit more "tough love" to them from time to time to get them to up their game.





-Skullbone- said:


> It's simply an observation of mine in regards to the Bellas and Eva representation of the company. A neutral point, if you would.
> 
> I'll just get this out of the way quickly: I don't care about other people's intense fandom or hatred of Paige (or anyone else for the most part). That means I'm not here to discuss any hangups you or other have with her fans one time proclaiming her to be the 'saviour' and whatever dismal failure you might have her pegged at. That's on everyone's heads who bought or buy into that silly hype.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty neutral in it all. When I see greatness brewing I call it. When I see the fall coming I call it. It can be the same person. I don't believe in the "rose colored glases" complex. Everything a person does isn't gold just because I'm a fan. Demand more from the product at all times.





-Skullbone- said:


> You talked about trying to "picking apart" Islefan's "fickle argument" to outline in detail how Paige is the most pushed wrestler in the history of the company. You then discuss how guys like Hogan, HHH, Rock and a few others had to do their time in the midcard, before going on to mention how Paige had the rocket strapped to her back in comparison to those guys.
> 
> Feel free to tell me how I interpreted that incorrectly by thinking it's silly to compare a diva to a massively promoted icon like Hogan and their respective career paths. Islesfan thought the same it seems.
> 
> Besides, if something like Paige winning the title on her first night on the main roster makes her overpushed to crazy lengths, I guess we also have to mention the likes of Gail Kim and Carlito being in the same boat.



What you seem to still be missing is that the argument about Hogan and all of the others was brought up by islefan. I simply offered a rebuttal. Feel free to go back and reread his statement. I said she was overpushed and he offered up those people as comparisons. I then broke down how silly it was make such a comparison. You skipped step one, came in on step 2 and here we are at step 4. If you agree with me that making the comparison between Paige and the likes of the Rock is silly then we can move on from that point.





-Skullbone- said:


> Okay then! That kind of supports my point.
> 
> But the argument might be there only if one wishes to consider NXT in the same vein as the WWE midcard that those big names rose from. If you were to, then you could argue that Paige did her time in a similar way those guys did too.



At the time that Paige was in NXT/FCW it was no where near WWE MidCard. That came later. One could compare it to being in another indy regime however.

Once again, you can't state prior that you agree the comparison is silly and then follow up with how the comparison could be possible. 

It's either or. 





-Skullbone- said:


> I'm simply asking what aspects you thought she was carried in. I'm not saying she wasn't necessary carried; just how you saw it. Some things you outline I'll probably agree on and some I likely won't.
> 
> As for her being protected as champ, do you have a problem with this? The lack of champion protection on the main roster is why it's in the situation it is today.
> 
> If you're not happy with the fact she was protected on a developmental show (where people are meant to develop as it were) then that's something that I can't really discuss. It's a company decision and it rests with them.



The thing is, her fans (or should I say "CURRENT" fans because none of them were around back then when it was me making a big deal over Paige) don't deny my statement. That says a lot for a fan base who will sugar coat every thing she does. I personally had no problem with them protecting or carrying her because her role was bigger than NXT in my mind at the time and I thought that while she was off air she was bettering herself. Learning how to speak. Building a proper character. Improving her ringwork. Changing her god awful finisher. Figuring a way to bring her "anti-diva" gimmick to the forefront.

She did none of that and this is when I realized she lacked the "hunger" the other girls had. She's never shown the drive to be great, just good enough to pass on merit.

Summer Rae did all the talking for their feud. She was out shinning Paige to a point many thought Summer was the true future of the division. Summer made everyone in the ring and the feuds he was involved in better, hell we have Summer to partially thank for Sasha who we then have to thank for the emergence of Charlotte and Beckys personalities and Bayley's relevance.

When Summers mic skills began to overwhelm Paige who back then could be barely understood (I give her credit for improving her phonics. She sounds great now imo one of the best to shed their heavy accents.) They put Emma into the feud to combat Summer. Then when that was done here comes Natty. She always had a mouth piece or someone who did all the build up for her. She was rarely seen on tv. I could go on and on but this post will already be too long.





-Skullbone- said:


> She certainly wasn't over to the extent she is now, but she had a chunk of the audience know who she was at that time. The crowd's demographic was also a potential factor at the time, as there was a considerable amount of European members reported I believe. Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that fact.
> 
> Still, you're not going to contest that pop she got? I don't have to link you to the video do I? She got a good reception on entrance and a great pop from the crowd when she won. It's there on audio bud. If there was crickets or a pretty dim atmosphere then that would be what was recorded instead.



It was the monday after WM... Who didn't get elevated reactions that night? First thing's first, you can't take the event out of context. Had she gotten that kind of pop at any other point, makes sense, but this is the crowd that made Fandango relevant due to their chants. They were so over the top that everything in the show was super hyped.





-Skullbone- said:


> Well, it wasn't STRAIGHT back on AJ. If there were genuine thoughts that it wasn't going to work out with her they would've probably given it to Fox. Remember that she was also being built up at the time. They could've also given it to Naomi shortly afterward as a replacement face.
> 
> Again, this was something that would only occur if they had doubts about her and there was no interest from the crowd in seeing Paige as champ. The company does occasionally admit to their mistakes if something's not working and then pull the plug on it. Sandow losing the briefcase and then being cast off into the comedic wilderness is a good example of that.
> 
> AJ coming back and winning was a restart for Paige and the feud for sure. It probably wouldn't have started down the route it did originally if plans weren't so abrupt.



They weren't going to give the belt to Fox or Naomi. They were looking for their new AJ and Paige was suppose to be it. They went back and fourth to push it and then gave up in favor of the Bellas. Now they are praying they have something in these 3.





-Skullbone- said:


> I called it early on too, because anyone who wasn't a mark could see a 21 year old wouldn't save a division that the company doesn't care much about. I also include Sasha in that train of thought too, although she's been introduced into a substantially friendlier climate with better individual booking.
> 
> Almost all the NXT arrivals from Paige's time have been wrecked too so that only puts into context how unsettled the initial transition was.
> 
> Apologize? For what? You have nothing to apologize for. It's your opinion that she's not much chop and she hasn't done much. You're not sticking your neck out here by enraging Paige marks.



I don't think either of the 3 will have the impact that they should because WWE is not capable of properly pushing anyone at this point. This "revolution" is already a cluster fk.





-Skullbone- said:


> We can go back to it if we want to talk about genuinely overpushed wrestlers who weren't worth a bang for their buck.
> 
> When the word 'overpushed' is used, the connotations associated with it suggest that a person was pushed to levels beyond whatever their financial return was to the company. I have to do some research into how much promoting went into guys like Nash when they were THE guy, and we should consider the company climate at the time to, but I don't have to tell you that history shows they were absolute financial disasters when champion.
> 
> ...



They were over pushed AFTER they showed promise on the main roster to do something with the push. They didn't show up on the roster with the belt.





-Skullbone- said:


> Gosh I loathe any "IT" factor discussion. It's not something that's necessary tangible; nor is it something that can be reflected in numbers. It's another person's opinion at the end of the day. If we were to look at some numbers though, we'd see that a few people see Paige as having some sort of 'factor' though, right? That's all we can seem to go on, regardless if it's "IT" factor, sex factor, etc.
> 
> I don't see how anyone has ever elevated the diva's division actually. Can you drop any names with confidence? I think AJ brought some sort of relevance back to it for some periods, but lots of people think that 'pipebomb' was a division burial.
> 
> ...


The issue is she was brought up as "something different" I wont use the phrase "anti-diva" because she dropped that prior but her character shouldn't be a valet and shouldn't have been doing a majority of the "diva-esque" sht she did right upto the point she joined TD it was obvious she wasn't going to be filling AJ's shoes.

I think she can be great she just needs the hunger. Needs to have her heart test and jobbed out a little to light a fire under her ass. Right now she hasn't seen the bottom and doesn't know what it feels like. Let her eat dirt and see if the animal comes out. That's the Paige I want. She has the look, she's a million times better on the mic now, she's much more confident but for all the wrong reasons. I'm ready for it.


----------



## Big Black Spock (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



AyrshireBlue said:


> My only question regarding Paige is does she do anal?


I've heard she does threesomes with black men but it's yet to be confirmed by Paige herself.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



King BOOKAH said:


> You're a child, I don't expect you to understand what a "discussion/debate" is.
> 
> There's no hate. Over a staged wrestling show and people I don't know? Are you one of those people that still thinks wrestling is real?
> 
> The adults are speaking, move along.


Oh wow. It's like you're in my head...


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Zeroapoc said:


> Oh wow. It's like you're in my head...


:suzanne


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



ChiTownExtreme said:


> Diva's Revolution isn't a "revolution" at all, and due to lack of storyline aside from tired-ass promo's of the teams reciting their teams kewl name, it's already losing appeal.


QFT but that's another matter entirely.




Stefan Meneses said:


> Have to agree with many of the others here, Paige has gotten perhaps more push than any other Diva in recent memory. Continuing to push her with even more wins would turn the Divas revolution into the "Paige Revolution".


The lazy arguement for people who hate Paige is "pushed too much"... I still don't see how jobbing to the Bellas for 6 months is a 'push' or being a place holder champion for AJ. Also 'even more wins'?! She's had like 3 since WM31... and surely it should be the 'Paige Revolution' seeing as she basically called for it during her feud with the Bellas though everyone, including WWE have forgotten that.




Stefan Meneses said:


> Charlotte in particular I believe is who is going to be pushed the hardest, and I'm pretty confident she'll be the Women's Champion within the next two or so months given her phenomenal ring ability, looks, physique and heritage



I just thinks its hilarious that everyone complains Paige is pushed too much/too soon then demands the same and more for their favourite. The only arguements anyone ever give for their favourite getting the title and stuff are based ENTIRELY on what has happened at NXT which might as well be a different plane of existence.

BTW King BOOKAH... for someone who apparently hates Paige so much.. you seem a little obsessed with her. Why else would you spend hours and hours writing all that. You've even been doing it for years. Closet fan? It's ok, we won't judge.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> BTW King BOOKAH... for someone who apparently hates Paige so much.. you seem a little obsessed with her. Why else would you spend hours and hours writing all that. You've even been doing it for years. Closet fan? It's ok, we won't judge.


Hrs? Kiddo that too me all of 15-20 minutes to write and that's only because I have to click back and forth from my pr0n. Like I said before, I don't hate Paige and I was a Paige fan before ANY of you were on here. Not even half joking, you guys didn't even exist.

At the same time I'm not the type of fan who is going to sit around and let a superstar make me look stupid for being overly biased when their faults are glaring and they don't seem to care enough to correct them.


Also, Paige DEBUTED with the belt after WM. She flopped and they forced her back into the title picture before she was ready and gave her the belt back. Her second major push didn't go as planned so they took the belt back but kept forcing her into feuds when everyone was rooting for the likes of Fox to take the belt or even Naomi at one point. Just give Paige a chance to rebuild and strengthen her character. If her current fans were intelligent enough to look at the bigger picture they'd agree but I don't expect them to care too much about the future, they seem to only care about instant gratification at any cost. 


Paige could be one of the greats of all time but she needs a lot of work and the type of work she needs is character development that she wont be able to develop if she is kept too much in the spotlight without a chance to take some bumps.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Soz guys. Bit late getting back to the party here.



King BOOKAH said:


> As far as "on the fence" fans go, they're the most important ones. See you have smarks who will always support the one they are over for but no one gives these people credibility when they speak, its like "here we go again" and everyone rolls their eyes and moves on. But when you pull in unbiased fans that have a more realistic viewpoint on the product, those are the ones who make better cases as to why this star earned their respect.


I'm picking up some pretty serious 'anti-smark' vibes here. Anyways, I'm not really talking about whether people on the fence belong to either 'mark' or 'smark' categories (as if there really is one, eh guys?). They're simply fans who aren't sure whether to involve themselves with an act or engage too much in what they do. 

The main point is for performers to have eyes glued on them or whatever they're involved in. People who invest their love or hatred in a performer are ensuring that they are hot property or the angle they're in has a lot of attention. 

It is generally better to be loved, of course, but there are a number of ways for people to change their opinion about someone; no matter how superfluous the changes may come across as. And hey: this is wrestling after all. It's all about making people love you one minute and hate you the next. 



> I personally feel every star needs to earn their place. We need to apply a bit more "tough love" to them from time to time to get them to up their game.
> 
> I'm pretty neutral in it all. When I see greatness brewing I call it. When I see the fall coming I call it. It can be the same person. I don't believe in the "rose colored glases" complex. Everything a person does isn't gold just because I'm a fan. Demand more from the product at all times.


Well, the issue here is that a lot of problems we associate with wrestling in the WWE come back to the company's lack of interest in those areas. What a lot of people harp on about as being problems with wrestlers, storylines or whatever else obviously aren't being attended to by management.

Let's look at Paige's loud mouth when leading or calling spots for instance. She's a big culprit in this area for our nitpicking, but she isn't the only one. If WWE were sticklers for genuine in-ring quality (as in, making wrestling look as 'real' as possible) they would pull them aside and tell her and others to quieten down out there. It looks like they don't bother though and it's not something that seems to bother them. 

On top of this, a key reason why WWE guys and girls seem to be talking louder these days probably comes down to how the equipment for HD television might be needed for on-air production. It's not something I'm particularly knowledgable about in terms of how they do things, but I do know they invest a lot more in getting their shit on high definition as opposed to some loose checking by wrestlers.

Again, it's down to different priorities in how a lot of wrestling fans see things as being important, compared to what WWE interpret as being important. 



> Once again, you can't state prior that you agree the comparison is silly and then follow up with how the comparison could be possible.
> 
> It's either or.


Just for the sake of being semantic, I technically could agree with a point being made whilest also attempting to interpret the other side of the coin. Just because I see something as such doesn't make it necessarily correct. 

This is just me being a smartypants though. I can't even remember what the point being discussed was really about. I'm sort of speedballing it here now without looking back over this thread so we'll leave it at that. 



> Summer Rae did all the talking for their feud. She was out shinning Paige to a point many thought Summer was the true future of the division. Summer made everyone in the ring and the feuds he was involved in better, hell we have Summer to partially thank for Sasha who we then have to thank for the emergence of Charlotte and Beckys personalities and Bayley's relevance.
> 
> When Summers mic skills began to overwhelm Paige who back then could be barely understood (I give her credit for improving her phonics. She sounds great now imo one of the best to shed their heavy accents.) They put Emma into the feud to combat Summer. Then when that was done here comes Natty. She always had a mouth piece or someone who did all the build up for her. She was rarely seen on tv. I could go on and on but this post will already be too long.


Summer's a good personality and her strengths lie in being able to portray that whenever she can. She has been a surprisingly pivotal part in helping other acts get over in their journeys too (similar to Miz actually). 

I won't go much more into this as this is mostly down to how you and I see it. With regards to the problems you had with Paige's personal performance (which I haven't quoted there) as well as Summer 'outshining' her on the mic, that's certainly up to you to decide. 



> It was the monday after WM... Who didn't get elevated reactions that night? First thing's first, you can't take the event out of context. Had she gotten that kind of pop at any other point, makes sense, but this is the crowd that made Fandango relevant due to their chants. They were so over the top that everything in the show was super hyped.


I'm just calling it as how it actually happened. If it was Cameron or Curtis Axel getting a great pop I wouldn't try and reconstruct that either.



> I don't think either of the 3 will have the impact that they should because WWE is not capable of properly pushing anyone at this point. This "revolution" is already a cluster fk.


Just to quickly mention this point, what we're now starting to see is the first tricklings of criticisms for the 3 brought up. This is largely down to how overhyped they were from the beginning of course, but the evaluation of each's perceived weaknesses were always going to have to brought to the forefront eventually. 

They are all still understandably green, but one can't help but think how much worse it could be for Becky and Charlotte in particular to get the Paige push from 2014. The 'revolution' is just a silly brand name, but it has been a smoother transition than what was previously seen. The most positive thing has been the 2 matches and additional segments per Raw episode. That is a genuinely more positive step than the designated 'divas piss break' spot previously showcased. 



> I think she can be great she just needs the hunger. Needs to have her heart test and jobbed out a little to light a fire under her ass. Right now she hasn't seen the bottom and doesn't know what it feels like. Let her eat dirt and see if the animal comes out. That's the Paige I want. She has the look, she's a million times better on the mic now, she's much more confident but for all the wrong reasons. I'm ready for it.


Although I don't agree she should be jobbed out--as it seems a bit too old-school for modern day WWE--her fans should be considerate of how Paige got to this point in the first place. There was that cool off period when she was a heel for a couple of months and also, temporarily, out of the title picture. Fans were then ready to accept her again when she returned to a top spot in the division and aided her face turn.

With more faces in the division now, it helps ease the pressure off Paige and others like Nikki to occasionally step back and let others take centre stage. The more faces the better, and it's important to try and establish them now. Paige losing to Sasha twice in a clean tapout and Nikki tapping out to Charlotte might not have been as impactful moments as they could've been, but they are signs that the company's trying.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

There's a lot of female talent around at the moment, and at least three of them (Banks, Charlotte, and Nikki) are better than Paige, IMO.

Paige still has a spot on the roster, but with the recent call-ups it's time to her to take a bit of back-seat for the time being. Don't forget she's only 22, plenty of time to have the spotlight (and she already has had much more than most her age).


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Resurrecting my thread due to Raw. What was that?! Team PCB won the 'payoff' match but then lose to the Bellas on Raw and YET AGAIN PAIGE IS THE ONE LOSING. WTF? It's bad enough she couldn't even get to finally beat the Bellas at Summerslam because they had Becky do it and now she's back to jobber duty. It's gone way beyond a joke.

BTW people saying this NXT Diva is better or that NXT Diva is better are basing it on how people are booked at NXT vs main roster. NXT gives them a chance, makes them look strong, doesn't limit their moves, gives them a character which they let them show. It's always been that way. Everyone is/was better when on NXT.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Bellas don't want Paige to be any more popular than she is. Paige kills it on Total Divas despite the WWE trying to make out it's the Bellas show. I specifically point at Nikki here, she's the greedy ambitious full of herself one and she'll use everything in her arsenal to get her own way. They won't mind Becky getting the pin because despite her look the WWE knows she'll never been "the" star because of her awkward accent which while awesome for Sheamus doesn't help Becky out unfortunately.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

The Bellas thing is looking more and more true. I mean its convenient how Paige was getting a bit popular late last year and suddenly gets (and wins) a meaningless non-title match with Nikki on Main Event in January. She became no.1 contender but that was just the beginning of 7 months of jobbing to the Bellas. Coincidence? Nope, just evidence that the Bellas are the biggest thing wrong with the Divas as they don't want people being more successful/popular than them.

The current situation is just further proof of that. EVERYONE gets to beat someone from Team Bella except Paige (who has like 1 win against any of them since..... feb/march? and that was against Alicia). So much for change.. At what point does it become an official burial? People would say Brie is being buried but there is no difference between the 2 imo. At least Brie gets to occasionally win a match. They are killing any/all remaining credibility Paige had left.

Every time the next logical step is Nikki losing the title, something conveniently comes up to delay things. First it was Wrestlemania - it looked like Paige would be beating Nikki for the title but then #GiveDivasAChance and AJ appear. Then it was Nikki losing it to Naomi but the obvious rematch loss at Payback became a tag match. Finally after cheating Paige at MITB, the next logical step was to give Paige some help so she would win the title at Summerslam but that changed into "Stephanie's Diva Revolution" and her feud with the Bellas was forgotten due to the teams thing and subsequent pointless match. She is technically still no.1 contender due to being cheated at MITB but of course, if that is still the case Nikki would eventually have to lose the title to her, even though it should be Paige taking the title off her and denying Nikki the record as payback for 8 months of nonsense.
Now Nikki gets to break AJ's record when she should have lost the title months ago and after that will drop to the title to whatever NXT Diva is fashionable/not Paige (probably at Night of Champions).


----------



## mikey411 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

Paige has turned into the most overrated diva in quite some time. Annoying as hell.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Hmm. Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.

Why do haters always feel the need to post in non-hate threads?

Well now it seems we have a PCB beat the clock thing on Raw. Chance for everyone to see how bad the burial has become when Charlotte wins, Becky comes second and Paige doesn't even win her match. If she had got the title when she should have, her vs the Bellas would have ended there and then and things would have moved on long before now.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Regarding Raw this week - I'm guessing the 'beat the clock' challenge was WWE's response to Raw last week but it was one of the most pathetic things they have ever done. It was an obvious and total burial of Paige, there is no other word for it.

They give Charlotte and Becky squash matches against jobbers leaving Paige with 1:40 to beat Sasha which is so ******* dumb and insulting. What was the point? Yes, Charlotte was obviously going to win for no reason other than, you know, Flair.... but to crap all over Paige (again) at the same time was unnecessary and complete BS. 

There was no attempt at making it close or competitive or even fair. They couldn't even put Paige and Sasha on first so we at least got a proper match because Paige can't win and Sasha can't lose. I mean, why bother at all? It was a complete waste of everyone's time and is utter Mooseshit.. 
Paige clearly wasn't happy and I don't blame her, i'd be furious at best if I was her.

The whole thing was a random, last minute affair and then hyped up as 'the first ever diva's beat the clock challenge' but in the end we got 6 mins of wrestling.... WTAF?! That does no-one any good at all. TOTAL, UTTER, JOKE.

It just makes this revolution out to be even more dumb than it already is. Looks increasingly like the Whole point of it was to help Nikki break AJ's record and then give the title to Charlotte, who has had no development, no build as a singles wrestler, nothing. Yet because of her daddy she gets preferential treatment.

Now WWE will no doubt find a way to shoehorn Sasha into the NOC match and, again, it's a joke as it should be Paige. She had 7 months of crap, of jobbing to the Bellas, of being teased as champion and now she has nothing to show for it. No payoff, no title win at last. Nothing. She's never been a part of the revolution and now we have final, absolute proof. She was only there to make up the numbers because only NXT divas matter now.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Sasha should have beaten Paige clean.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

I can't say I still care about her. I was never a huge fan of her when she debuted on NXT, she seemed to try way too hard with her anti-diva character and nowadays she acts/sounds like she owns the place (I wanted to slap the shit out of her every week on _Tough Enough_)


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Burying Paige? What? She's had the title twice in the year and a half that she's been on the main roster. She's only 23 years old. She's got plenty of time to do shit on the main roster.

She's fine being buried right now. I love Paige to death, don't get me wrong, but it's fine for now to let her just chill for a bit. I have no reason to doubt she'll be a 3, 4, 5+ time Divas Champion by the time she's done in WWE.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

I really hope they bury her even deeper, she deserves to be a jobber.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Everyone is getting buried, apparently.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

If this would happened to Trish Stratus, everyone would be saying. Oh! look how Trish Stratus pust over many divas, that's nice to see...

But if Paige or Nikki Bella have a few tap out losses they are being buried, or not booked properly...

COME ON, relax a bit...:cesaro


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Regarding Raw this week - I'm guessing the 'beat the clock' challenge was WWE's response to Raw last week but it was one of the most pathetic things they have ever done. It was an obvious and total burial of Paige, there is no other word for it.
> 
> They give Charlotte and Becky squash matches against jobbers leaving Paige with 1:40 to beat Sasha which is so ******* dumb and insulting.


Sasha was there because Nikki couldn't participate in that match, or didn't want to as the title holder - she isn't necessarily considered by the WWE to be that much stronger than Brie Bella and so on, and in any case people behave strangely in these kinds of matches sometimes.



> There was no attempt at making it close or competitive or even fair. They couldn't even put Paige and Sasha on first so we at least got a proper match because Paige can't win and Sasha can't lose.


Sasha was supposed to be something of a surprise or reveal, so that match was last. 



> Paige clearly wasn't happy and I don't blame her, i'd be furious at best if I was her.


She was upset, but it was probably supposed to be taken more as sadness on her part than as whatever else given the circumstances in which she found herself.



> Now WWE will no doubt find a way to shoehorn Sasha into the NOC match and, again, it's a joke as it should be Paige. She had 7 months of crap, of jobbing to the Bellas, of being teased as champion and now she has nothing to show for it. No payoff, no title win at last. Nothing.


She had a title win in her first match, against AJ Lee at that - if anything nothing is what she should have started off with. In any case, putting Paige into that match would be wasteful at this point, not only because she was the contender for it for a bit for highly spurious and frequently embarrassing reasons - there's no reason why she should be rewarded and little reason why she should remain, especially prominently at all. Sometimes you just let inequalities persist rather than feeling the need to balance things out for each person, though.



> She's never been a part of the revolution and now we have final, absolute proof. She was only there to make up the numbers because only NXT divas matter now.


She might be part of the reason why Team PCB are frequently favoured for arbitrary reasons. That's not being left out. In any case, she was partly favoured because she came from NXT, so surely that's not going to be her issue, she might have other issues though.

e.
v.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

It's a good thing that hopefully leads to a heel turn or a move away from the awful Divas teams angle. Paige has been stale for ages and has no discernible character. Losing occasionally and not being the centre of attention each week gives her character depth, motivation and stops her being overexposed.

I loved her in NXT and it really annoyed me when they turned her into AJ-lite with the stupid skipping and weird crazy mannerisms. Let her kick arse, put on proper wrestling clinics with talented NXT women who are credible threats.

She's had two (dreadful) reigns as champ. Time to give someone else a chance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Paige as a heel in heels. :banderas She does need a heel turn to freshen her act up a bit. Plus she apparently turned off some people watching Tough Enough. I still back her completely, though.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Can someone please ban this wheeled warrior dude before he gets a heart attack, he's absolutely insufferable. Jesus fucking christ. fpalm

Apparently the 23 year old that won the divas title TWICE in the space of a few months, that has been one of the main stars in many WWE related shows, that is also one of the most strongly booked women on the roster and has her whole career ahead of her is now officially finished as off the "31st of August" just because the daughter of a legend is finally getting her moment which everyone with half a brain saw coming a mile away. fpalm 

But no SHEZ GETTING BERRIED GUYZ!!!!111

:eyeroll


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*

:grin2:


MEMS said:


> Was it really not a better idea to just do an NXT vs WWE diva showdown, with Paige leading the NXT group and the Bellas leading the WWE group? I don't know....to me that sounds better than what they're doing now.


That would be sick!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

I'm starting to quickly notice that people on this forum have a very different definition of "buried" than I do.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

*Literally EVERYONE called Charlotte winning the challenge and you're freaking out because Paige isn't taking up 80% of the spotlight anymore? *


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

She beat Sasha Banks in two minutes last night.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Literally EVERYONE called Charlotte winning the challenge and you're freaking out because Paige isn't taking up 80% of the spotlight anymore? *


We should be more upset that the WWE is doing nothing with Sasha's momentum. The crowd wants her more but they're pushing Charlotte. 

I don't think the WWE should bend to the every whims of the fans, but they continually squander the momentum of their hottest stars. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Kevin Owens and Lana. I don't want Sasha to fade into the background, but I feel like NXT Takeover was her last chance to shine for a while. I want her to get a real push, not a half assed one. 

As for Paige, it's hard to feel bad about her "burial" when the Diva's division has basically revolved around her for two years. If she has to settle for 40% of screen time as opposed to her usual 60%, I'm sure she'll find a way to cope.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

More people on the forum think Paige is overrated than think Cena is overrated. That should tell you everything about how under-pushed Paige is.

Besides, she sucks on the mic and botches in the ring. There are better diva's than her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*



Crazy Eyes said:


> We should be more upset that the WWE is doing nothing with Sasha's momentum. The crowd wants her more but they're pushing Charlotte.


*
We all saw it coming though. I'm ok with it because I always knew Sasha would get over organically with her magnificent character work. I'm not worried in the slightest about her, however, I am worried about the laziness of creative, as they STILL do these useless tag matches with no buildup BECAUSE Charlotte is the #1 contender. Now is not the time to become complacent and say fuck everyone else-give them their own storylines to make people care. Tease dissension between Sasha and Naomi while PCB implode. 
*


> I don't think the WWE should bend to the every whims of the fans, but they continually squander the momentum of their hottest stars. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Kevin Owens and Lana. I don't want Sasha to fade into the background, but I feel like NXT Takeover was her last chance to shine for a while. I want her to get a real push, not a half assed one.


*Takeover will be her last chance to really shine for awhile(in the ring), and I'm ok with that, because she has the greatest women's match of all time under her belt. She's given the other better workers of the division their greatest matches as well. No one can take anything from her. Everyone knows where she stands as the greatest women's wrestler the company has. She will find a way to stand out with her mediocre storyline booking, as she always has since turning heel in 2013.*



> As for Paige, it's hard to feel bad about her "burial" when the Diva's division has basically revolved around her for two years. If she has to settle for 40% of screen time as opposed to her usual 60%, I'm sure she'll find a way to cope.


*Agreed. Nothing more to add.*


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*



Godway said:


> She beat Sasha Banks in two minutes last night.


On Total Divas? Is this some kind of weird relationship angle? Would make more sense to underplay Sasha then.

e.
v.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Right and cena's getting buried too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

:rudy, she's been either the champion or in the hunt for a championship for the last 2 years.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Road Dogg buried Paige on Total Divas. "You are 22 years old. 2x divas champion. Get your head out of your ass." 

Paige is a hot mess. Three strikes, you're out.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Nope, she's not buried.


----------



## FightOwensFight (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*



Crazy Eyes said:


> We should be more upset that the WWE is doing nothing with Sasha's momentum. The crowd wants her more but they're pushing Charlotte.
> 
> I don't think the WWE should bend to the every whims of the fans, but they continually squander the momentum of their hottest stars. CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Kevin Owens and Lana. I don't want Sasha to fade into the background, but I feel like NXT Takeover was her last chance to shine for a while. I want her to get a real push, not a half assed one.
> 
> As for Paige, it's hard to feel bad about her "burial" when the Diva's division has basically revolved around her for two years. If she has to settle for 40% of screen time as opposed to her usual 60%, I'm sure she'll find a way to cope.


I know if anything Sasha Banks is being buried.


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*



FightOwensFight said:


> I know if anything Sasha Banks is being buried.


She didn't, and was called out by the Bellas to substitute for the one of them that couldn't participate. I'm not sure why people are getting so concerned about that. Obviously the match itself could get a bit farcical - although she didn't lose, and in brief did pretty much what she was there for - but that might be partially what's expected from the BTC format, and in part the arbitrariness of match results and lengths would surely go back to I don't know AJ Lee's issues more than Sasha herself being a particular recipient. They're hardly being buried, there might be reason for concern if Charlotte were to lose, and such, and nobody except Team PCB's remaining members were to be favoured for a shot for seemingly no reason. That would be a problem, at least for her.

le.
v.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Buried? Far from it, sure she has been in or close to title contention but I wouldn't go to say that she's being buried six feet under by Vince's shovel.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Regarding Raw this week - I'm guessing the 'beat the clock' challenge was WWE's response to Raw last week but it was one of the most pathetic things they have ever done. *It was an obvious and total burial of Paige, there is no other word for it.*


No it wasn't, you preposterous, bald face liar. What fucking hole did you slither out of?



> They give Charlotte and Becky squash matches against jobbers leaving Paige with 1:40 to beat Sasha which is so ******* dumb and insulting. What was the point? Yes, Charlotte was obviously going to win for no reason other than, you know, Flair.... but to crap all over Paige (again) at the same time was unnecessary and complete BS.


The way the match played out made it look like Paige was on the verge of beating Sasha Banks in _2 minutes_ if the time hadn't run out (which you know, is the whole point of the BTC challenge, try to beat and then set the fastest time). You'd have a better case of trying to argue Sasha was the one being buried.



> The whole thing was a random, last minute affair and then hyped up as 'the first ever diva's beat the clock challenge' but in the end we got 6 mins of wrestling.... WTAF?! That does no-one any good at all. TOTAL, UTTER, JOKE.


Last week we got 14 minutes of divas wrestling and it completely bombed. I think WWE needs to cool it with these long divas matches on Raw nobody gives a shit about, especially with the terrible build behind it all. I agree this Beat The Clock concept was dumb and thrown together last minute though..



> It just makes this revolution out to be even more dumb than it already is. Looks increasingly like the Whole point of it was to help Nikki break AJ's record and then give the title to Charlotte, who has had no development, no build as a singles wrestler, nothing. Yet because of her daddy she gets preferential treatment.


Paige has been protected ever since she went to NXT. First NXT Womens champion, retained at the biggest NXT show (up to that point, Arrival), didn't even give _anyone_ a rub by losing her Womens title because she got stripped off the title, beat AJ in her debut match to win the Divas title and then later in the year (her rookie year on the main roster) she won it for a second time. Ever since she's been on nearly every Raw in a prominent position and has barely lost any matches clean since getting called up. Surely I shouldn't have to tell you, a Paige fan, all this? Your whole argument falls apart the very moment you look at Paige's track record on the main roster..



> Now WWE will no doubt find a way to shoehorn Sasha into the NOC match and, again, it's a joke as it should be Paige. She had 7 months of crap, of jobbing to the Bellas, of being teased as champion and now she has nothing to show for it. No payoff, no title win at last. Nothing. She's never been a part of the revolution and now we have final, absolute proof. She was only there to make up the numbers because only NXT divas matter now.


What an awful, awful thread this is. Reading the OP and all your subsequent posts also proves my theory that 80% of the members who signed up here in 2014 are 12 year old kids or dogs. You're so stubborn and set in your ways I wonder, do you even believe your own bullshit? There's been a ton of clear cut cases of talent getting buried in WWE, Paige is not one of them.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Buried? I don't know how the OP came to that conclusion, I'm a huge fan and I can confidently say she has in no way been buried. Paige has only lost one match clean in recent memory, and that was the match against Sasha, where all Paige was doing was putting a new NXT talent over, heck Paige putting someone over helps the division get better.

She seems to be WWEs top diva, and has practically been in the title picture since she came up from NXT. Besides, moving away from the title for a bit might be good for her to re-focus and add a bit more to her character.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Paige is being buried in this thread more than WWE has buried her.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*



FightOwensFight said:


> I know if anything Sasha Banks is being buried.


I don't think Sasha is buried. I just wish the WWE would take advantage of her momentum and not let it cool down.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

I wish this thread would get buried :bearo


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Total Divas & Tough Enough judge and shooting a movie. Who cares if she takes a few losses, she established herself all of last year when she was basically in the title picture non-stop, became a 2 time Divas Champion in the space of like 4 months. The new girls need to establish themselves.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

She won the title her first night and has done nothing since.

She is terrible in every way besides her looks which some like.

Paige peaked in her debut and its been downhill since. She will flounder until released or a porn deal comes along.


----------



## Anon Fisher (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Paige buried. I Lol'd.


----------



## Sethsgame (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

I'd like to bury my dick inside Paige's ass, aside from that she hasn't much going for her as a wrestler


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Paige is overrated as fuck, as is Charlotte. 

But we've had to sit back foo over a year and a half now and watch Paige in almost everything, get every title match, etc. It's time to move on from her just as it's time to move on from the Bellas.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Because she's actually entertaining and not Ric Flair's son.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> I can't say I still care about her. I was never a huge fan of her when she debuted on NXT, she seemed to try way too hard with her anti-diva character and nowadays she acts/sounds like she owns the place (I wanted to slap the shit out of her every week on _Tough Enough_)


If i had to guess about Tought Enough, I'd say WWE wanted a mean judge etc and either she volunteered or drew the short straw or w/e. Besides Tough Enough was more fake than Eva Marie.




Afrolatino said:


> But if Paige or Nikki Bella have a few tap out losses they are being buried, or not booked properly...


Big difference between a 'few tap out losses' and consistently losing every week for months, while her 'team mates' beat anyone/everyone. She;s gone from no.1 contender/cheated out of the title all the time to jobber for no reason other than WWE needed a scapegoat for the state of the Divas division and couldn't blame Nikki because of Cena.




evielittlethang said:


> She might be part of the reason why Team PCB are frequently favoured for arbitrary reasons. That's not being left out. In any case, she was partly favoured because she came from NXT, so surely that's not going to be her issue, she might have other issues though.


Well seeing as it was built as PCB all getting matches, in no way whatsoever was it remotely even/fair/close. Any idiot would know that Sasha wasn't going to lose in 1:40 because that would make her look like shit. Paige didn't have to win, but they didn't have to make it it a total farce. Think of it this way, The Shield all get beat the clock matches, 2 of them get Zack Ryder and Heath Slater whereas the 3rd gets the equivalent of Cena. That would be dumb, but because it's the Divas/Paige it's fine.
WWE have long forgotten she from NXT and (with Emma) was a massive part of the reason the Divas division there is the way it is.
PCB get favoured because they are the 'face team'


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*



Masked Janos said:


> It's a good thing that hopefully leads to a heel turn or a move away from the awful Divas teams angle. Paige has been stale for ages and has no discernible character. Losing occasionally and not being the centre of attention each week gives her character depth, motivation and stops her being overexposed.



The Divas team angle does need to go. Not a single diva has a character and hasn't since.. ermm... ever? (apart from the 'crazy person' thing). Again, she is not losing occasionally, its all the time and when is she the centre of attention? She's barely been wrestling on tv since the revolution started and is making up the numbers in her team.






Trublez said:


> Apparently the 23 year old that won the divas title TWICE in the space of a few months, that has been one of the main stars in many WWE related shows, that is also one of the most strongly booked women on the roster and has her whole career ahead of her is now officially finished as off the "31st of August" just because the daughter of a legend is finally getting her moment which everyone with half a brain saw coming a mile away. fpalm
> 
> But no SHEZ GETTING BERRIED GUYZ!!!!111
> :eyeroll



Dude, it's not because of Charlotte that I say that, its a combination of things that imo went too far on monday. If anything you are the one that needs to chill.

Can someone please explain to me how Paige is "one of the most strongly booked women on the roster"? without mentioning anything from 2014.





Legit BOSS said:


> *Literally EVERYONE called Charlotte winning the challenge and you're freaking out because Paige isn't taking up 80% of the spotlight anymore? *



No i'm not 'freaking out' because of the result, but how they got there.




Crazy Eyes said:


> As for Paige, it's hard to feel bad about her "burial" when the Diva's division has basically revolved around her for two years. If she has to settle for 40% of screen time as opposed to her usual 60%, I'm sure she'll find a way to cope.


The Divas division has revolved around AJ, then Nikki for the last 18 months, that has been painfully obvious by the booking.





Two things i do understand:

1) Sasha is the latest internet bandwagon, based entirely on NXT where women get treated like the men.

2) It's trendy to hate Paige, though people seem to base all their arguments on 2014 not 2015.





Str8EdgePUNK said:


> :grin2:
> 
> Was it really not a better idea to just do an NXT vs WWE diva showdown, with Paige leading the NXT group and the Bellas leading the WWE group? I don't know....to me that sounds better than what they're doing now.!


Amazing idea but WWE are far too stupid to do something like that. It's almost too obvious as it sounds like a proper revolution.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*

Q: Wasn't Paige a tough enough judge? 

A: yes.

Equals: no berries.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*



NasJayz said:


> Right and cena's getting buried too.


Let's see:

Cena - Wins all the time

Paige - Loses all the time.

I can see the similarities..




People Power said:


> She seems to be WWEs top diva, and has practically been in the title picture since she came up from NXT. Besides, moving away from the title for a bit might be good for her to re-focus and add a bit more to her character.


How exactly do you figure she is the top diva? The booking says otherwise. With the men, the top guys get all the promotional stuff she does but actually get booked like the top guys.




Certified G said:


> The way the match played out made it look like Paige was on the verge of beating Sasha Banks in _2 minutes_ if the time hadn't run out (which you know, is the whole point of the BTC challenge, try to beat and then set the fastest time). You'd have a better case of trying to argue Sasha was the one being buried.


The point i was making was that it was a nonsense match because however it looked she was never going to win and it was obvious based entirely on her opponent compared to the others, and the amount of time she had. 




Certified G said:


> Last week we got 14 minutes of divas wrestling and it completely bombed. I think WWE needs to cool it with these long divas matches on Raw nobody gives a shit about, especially with the terrible build behind it all. I agree this Beat The Clock concept was dumb and thrown together last minute though..
> 
> Paige has been protected ever since she went to NXT. First NXT Womens champion, retained at the biggest NXT show (up to that point, Arrival), didn't even give _anyone_ a rub by losing her Womens title because she got stripped off the title, beat AJ in her debut match to win the Divas title and then later in the year (her rookie year on the main roster) she won it for a second time. Ever since she's been on nearly every Raw in a prominent position and has barely lost any matches clean since getting called up. Surely I shouldn't have to tell you, a Paige fan, all this? Your whole argument falls apart the very moment you look at Paige's track record on the main roster..


She was the most over diva at NXT, and maybe most over wrestler full stop while she was there, that's why she got the title. It's almost like you think she had a say in defending it or not. As for Raw? Well after the AJ nonsense ended she was barely on it for like 3 months.
Losing clean rarely happens to supposed top faces, it comes with the territory. Most of them don't lose that much at all whereas that's pretty much all she does now (clean or not, it still is a loss). 





Certified G said:


> You're so stubborn and set in your ways


Like 99% of the people on here then.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, maybe.*

OP please look up the meaning of the word "buried" before ever making a thread like this again. Paige is not nowhere near being buried.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, maybe.*

She pretty much beat Sasha Banks in 1 minute, hows she getting buried?

Seriously? While she has had a couple of loses since the Revolution storyline began before that the only matches she ever lost were Title matches and she never lost a single one of them clean. She's far from being buried, Nikki Bella is booked much worse, cant remember Nikkis last win.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, maybe.*

These other girls are just better than her. Besides that she has been on Tough Enough so its hard to build programs when you constantly miss Smackdown.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, maybe.*

No. She failed so she can turn heel and challenge Charlotte for the title after Charlotte beats Nikki. Her loss was strictly in service of the storyline.

Saying she's being buried. :ti


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, maybe.*



rbhayek said:


> OP please look up the meaning of the word "buried" before ever making a thread like this again. Paige is not nowhere near being buried.


The B word is the most overused for no reason word on this forum.

Today, It's used when someone lose. Tomorow It'll be used for everyone that doesn't win cleanly 

*Oh look ! He won by DQ, he's definitely getting buried*

Smh !


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, maybe.*

Paige is not being buried she is putting over new talent


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, maybe.*



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Seriously, can someone please explain to me what the hell is going on?
> 
> Firstly you have Paige vs The Bellas basically for months with the Bellas cheating to win etc all the time. That then becomes Paige vs Team Bella with change being promised but in reality the matches/results stay the same. Then Stephanie barges into the storyline, buries Paige and ruins the Bellas feud all in one go by being the one to call up the Nxt Divas and going out of her way to mention that fact all the time, while completely ignoring Paige in the process.
> Now its bad enough she is barely wrestling on TV atm anyway but following months and months of putting over the Bellas she has to tap out to Sasha while Charlotte has had 2 clean wins in 2 days. I thought only jobber faces tap to heels? I think since Wrestlemania Paige has won like 2 matches Raw. She was no.1 contender like 2 weeks ago, now her only job is to sit by while Stephanie/Creative push Charlotte who is s'posed to be a team mate, and there to help her against the Bellas.
> ...


This smells like a Paige heel turn. Pissed that she got shafted and upped by Charlotte and Sasha etc. I'm all for the turn. Let her really be the anti diva. Literally. She will realize she doesnt need "friends"


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, maybe.*

If paige is loosing so much. That means pretty soon you know whats coming..WINS!!!
Wins that will make-up for all her loses. To sort of equalize things.

Even wins with even loses.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, maybe.*



Bad Gone said:


> The B word is the most overused for no reason word on this forum.
> 
> Today, It's used when someone lose. Tomorow It'll be used for everyone that doesn't win cleanly
> 
> ...


Dude you haven't met the King of using that word. He's over on Lords of Pain and writes a column every week talking about people being "buried" and how certain guys "can't draw" and how Cena should be champion. Everyone hates him.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm getting a sense of her really not enjoying herself this past year or so.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

I like Paige, she is a favorite of mine, but I see nothing bad about her tapping out to Sasha.


----------



## HateaHeel (Aug 20, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> I'm getting a sense of her really not enjoying herself this past year or so.


I wouldn't really blame her if that was true. She's 22 held the biggest title in the division twice, and is one of the biggest pulls in name star power. She's been booked in every way possible (timid underdog/crazy obsessive/Jobber to the Bellas/mother mentor figure) apart from the way she really is which is a female ass kicker. 

Lots of wrestling fans online think she's untalented because WWE have toned her down and turned her into a spinning gut kick idiot. 

If I was her I would feel unmotivated about everything too. She simply has nothing to prove to anyone anymore.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

HateaHeel said:


> I wouldn't really blame her if that was true. She's 22 held the biggest title in the division twice, *and is one of the biggest pulls in name star power.* She's been booked in every way possible (timid underdog/crazy obsessive/Jobber to the Bellas/mother mentor figure) apart from the way she really is which is a female ass kicker.
> 
> Lots of wrestling fans online think she's untalented because WWE have toned her down and turned her into a spinning gut kick idiot.
> 
> If I was her I would feel unmotivated about everything too. She simply has nothing to prove to anyone anymore.


LOL wat.

:what?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's been megapushed ever since she debuted, its about time Paige took a back seat to someone else.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

EvaMaryse said:


> She's been megapushed ever since she debuted, its about time Paige took a back seat to someone else.


Yeah... she's been around the title scene since April 2014 sans two whole months (November-December 2014). It's now September 2015. Enough's enough, yknow?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Paige didn't turn out to be the hype everyone thought she would be. Maybe in a diff well booked era she could have been, but then again, that could be said about a good majority of superstars.

And WWE saying that this shit will change the division over and over again, doesn't mean shit. book something well, and let it happen for it to make an impact. Like AJ's push to the top. nobody said THIS SHIT WILL CHANGE EVERYTHING IN THE DIVAS DIVISION. Nah, they gave her the ball, and she ran like a motherfucker with that thing, and made an impact. 

WWE need to be like Shia, and JUST DO IT, instead of saying it.

Also, I believe this supposed heel turn will at least add some depth in this mess for starters.


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

Better for her to turn into a dark ***** chick or do something like extreme expose. I'm not that impressed of her wrestling either. Eve and the underrated Mccool is better than her wrestling wise.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HateaHeel said:


> I wouldn't really blame her if that was true. She's 22 held the biggest title in the division twice, and is one of the biggest pulls in name star power. She's been booked in every way possible (timid underdog/crazy obsessive/Jobber to the Bellas/mother mentor figure) apart from the way she really is which is a female ass kicker.
> 
> Lots of wrestling fans online think she's untalented because WWE have toned her down and turned her into a spinning gut kick idiot.
> 
> If I was her I would feel unmotivated about everything too. She simply has nothing to prove to anyone anymore.


I want to know where all the Paige fans get this idea that she really is some anti-Diva asskicker? I've seen enough of Paige to know she's just a normal Diva, she's always showing her body off and not just in WWE on social media as well, she loves the Miley tongue, she's always moving her hair out of the way of her cleavage when on camera. She's a Diva from a white trash background, she's not a badass.


----------



## HateaHeel (Aug 20, 2015)

EvaMaryse said:


> I want to know where all the Paige fans get this idea that she really is some anti-Diva asskicker?


Who's fault is it that you haven't been able to see her wrestle at full potential? I'm sure WWE's "fight like a girl" policy, and micromanagement make sure she stays within bounds.

I'm not even this girl's biggest fan. I'm as bored of the spinning gut kick and "this is my house" shouts as everyone else, but let's cut the crap that she's allowed to go all out and just is'int bringing it.

As for the complaints about her showing off her cleavage...psst she's a WWE Diva! They all do it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HateaHeel said:


> Who's fault is it that you haven't been able to see her wrestle at full potential? I'm sure WWE's "fight like a girl" policy, and micromanagement make sure she stays within bounds.
> 
> I'm not even this girl's biggest fan. I'm as bored of the spinning gut kick and "this is my house" shouts as everyone else, but let's cut the crap that she's allowed to go all out and just is'int bringing it.
> 
> As for the complaints about her showing off her cleavage...psst she's a WWE Diva! They all do it.


Ive seen some of her Shimmer stuff, yeah she has more to offer than what WWE lets her show but that goes for everyone.

Im not complaining about her showing off her tits either, all the other Divas do it as well, Im saying that Paige is just as big of a Diva as any other Diva. She fits the bill of being a WWE Diva to perfection, this ass kicker Anti Diva badass status her fans bestow on her just doesn't fit.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

EvaMaryse said:


> I want to know where all the Paige fans get this idea that she really is some anti-Diva asskicker?


Plain and simple it was her NxT gimmick and she played the gimmick well, it's initially what got her over in the first place and people either didn't realise it was a gimmick or can't let go of the gimmick. She was not some kind of Anti Diva in her early years and it hasn't really transitioned to main roster in it's full form either. The persona is actually brought up by her haters more then fans (except a few die hard who can't let go) as an excuse to rag on her because she doesn't play the gimmick anymore and is like you said a typical diva now albeit with unique look. 

Yes there times I wish gimmick transitioned with her promotion but it didn't and both marks and haters need to let this one go now because frankly the gimmick is dead and the same tired arguements about her showing off a bit of skin taking selfies on her Instagram etc is redundant now in WWE sexy and image sells with Diva's and she needed to express her sexuality to get people to look at her which for the most part has worked because she has managed to portray a sexy image without compromising herself too much by oiling up and being tanned.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, Paige is one of the most overrated by the IWC divas the company has ever had. The previous one was AJ, who was so terrible inside the ring, yet ya'll "smarks" kept talking her up even though she could only deliver on the mic. Paige sucks on the mic and isn't anything special in the ring. She makes rookie mistakes and calls spot more than John Cena.










You guys shit on girls who are better than these. Kind of like how Lita was universally adored on wrestling sites where barely anyone watched the divas, even though she was sloppy as hell and Trish was clearly better by 2004. Same thing about Nikki and AJ and now Sasha and Paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

As much as i adore/respect aj lee/paige. That botch was a botch on both of their parts.
Paige for not getting the right trajectory & aim for the spear out of the ring. And aj for not being positioned on the ropes
correctly for the spear.

Battleground 2014 was a awful ppv. The whole ppv and most of the matches divas and non divas matches
where really really botch heavy.


----------



## Anal Eruption (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Question regarding Paige*



Suck It said:


> Paige shouldn't have been involved tbh. Should be Sasha, Becky, and Charlotte vs the Bellas and Naomi. Paige and Fox don't really add anything to the angle.


Yup. Paige should go to TNA...

IS THAT... WAIT.. IT'S PAYGE!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This question can just be: The WWE "Divas" - What's Going On? tbh :draper2


----------



## NeonNinja (Sep 4, 2015)

I used to like Paige, but she came across as a bitch in Tough Enough, and her ring/mic skills still haven't improved. We need a Four Horsewomen stable with Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, and Bayley! That would be awesome, I'm getting bored of the same matches without any actual story.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

NeonNinja said:


> *I used to like Paige, but she came across as a bitch in Tough Enough, *and her ring/mic skills still haven't improved. We need a Four Horsewomen stable with Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, and Bayley! That would be awesome, I'm getting bored of the same matches without any actual story.


Oh look another one who got played by the Simon Cowell gimmick she was given for Tough Enough :deanfpalm


----------



## NeonNinja (Sep 4, 2015)

She isn't any different from the others, however much she wants to think it.


----------



## NeonNinja (Sep 4, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Oh look another one who got played by the Simon Cowell gimmick she was given for Tough Enough :deanfpalm


I know it was an act, but she comes across as very fake to me. She talks about how much of an 'anti diva' she is, but I don't see her as any different than the others. She's not special on the mic or in the ring, and has been overpushed since she arrived.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Oh look another one who got played by the Simon Cowell gimmick she was given for Tough Enough :deanfpalm


I guess she plays Simon Cowell on Total Divas too because she comes off as an immature bitch on that show as well. 

Even on Raw nowadays lol.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

It seems some people will hate just for the sake of it. Burying maybe wasn't quite the right word, though you could potentially argue the Bellas have been trying to bury her.... 




AlternateDemise said:


> I'm starting to quickly notice that people on this forum have a very different definition of "buried" than I do.


Lots of people have a very different definition of 'pushed' than I do.





tommo010 said:


> Plain and simple it was her NxT gimmick and she played the gimmick well, it's initially what got her over in the first place and people either didn't realise it was a gimmick or can't let go of the gimmick. She was not some kind of Anti Diva in her early years and it hasn't really transitioned to main roster in it's full form either. The persona is actually brought up by her haters more then fans (except a few die hard who can't let go) as an excuse to rag on her because she doesn't play the gimmick anymore and is like you said a typical diva now albeit with unique look.
> 
> Yes there times I wish gimmick transitioned with her promotion but it didn't and both marks and haters need to let this one go now because frankly the gimmick is dead and the same tired arguements about her showing off a bit of skin taking selfies on her Instagram etc is redundant now in WWE sexy and image sells with Diva's and she needed to express her sexuality to get people to look at her which for the most part has worked because she has managed to portray a sexy image without compromising herself too much by oiling up and being tanned.



Sad but true. Even in her indie days she was more obnoxious brat than anything (had a bit of a mean streak though). The fact that that gimmick made her but then was totally ignored by WWE is a bit criminal. It was never even given a chance on Raw when it should have been. Spot on about haters using it as well.. She hasn't been the anti diva since maybe 2013? (Diva of Tomorrow started then and following NXT arrival, she even ditched the black ring gear (big mistake imo but anyways..)).






tommo010 said:


> Oh look another one who got played by the Simon Cowell gimmick she was given for Tough Enough :deanfpalm


This x10000000000000000. People who hate her just use it against her because its the easy thing to do. It shows they all did a good job as everyone believes it to be real.





Phaedra said:


> I'm getting a sense of her really not enjoying herself this past year or so.


If i was her, i'd not be enjoying myself so much (wrestling-wise) either as so far this year has been totally ruined by WWE.




EvaMaryse said:


> She pretty much beat Sasha Banks in 1 minute, hows she getting buried?
> 
> Seriously? While she has had a couple of loses since the Revolution storyline began before that the only matches she ever lost were Title matches and she never lost a single one of them clean. She's far from being buried, Nikki Bella is booked much worse, cant remember Nikkis last win.


She may have nearly beaten Sasha in 1 minute.. but the fact is she was never going to beat Sasha. That's the point of my argument. The whole thing was totally against her from the start. No attempt to make it a fair contest. Also it's not just the couple of losses since the revolution started (bear in mind her teammates have lost like 1 time between them and have been beating people (Brie, Nikki etc) who she has lost to multiple times in the last few months.) Besides, Stephanie hi-jacked her crusade for change and ignored her completely in the process. Since that, she has won 1 match....... If this was the men, and Triple H hi-jacked someone's feud/storyline in the same way, people would say he was burying them.

Nikki is a heel champion, and Divas champion. That usually = bad booking. (She's getting the Honky Tonk Man IC title treatment it seems).





NeonNinja said:


> I used to like Paige, but she came across as a bitch in Tough Enough, and her ring/mic skills still haven't improved. We need a Four Horsewomen stable with Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, and Bayley! That would be awesome, I'm getting bored of the same matches without any actual story.



Re: The mic skills thing. For all the bad things, she has had a few decent ones (pre-WM with the Bellas and AJ, the naked paige raw, the smackdown thing where this 'change' stuff started for example. If they gave her the chance, she'd get better. It's not like any main roster divas are great, because they never get the chance. Yes, some of it is down to the writing as WWE are clueless so maybe the need more practice as well. WWE should be helping people or covering their weaknesses (like they used to) instead of just ignoring them, same goes for spot calling, as someone else said WWE should be aware of it and should have said something to her.

*People forget that Sasha was originally God-awful or worse at NXT on the mic, literally the worst ever in backstage segments, everything like that but they gave her time/chances. Same goes for many many people. Without practice, nobody gets better. * (Doesn't have to be on Raw).

All this NXT Diva bandwagon stuff is silly. People forget that everyone is treated/booked better at NXT so therefore look better. False impressions due to how they handle Divas. If WWE did it the same as NXT, people may think Cameron is the best thing ever...






HateaHeel said:


> I wouldn't really blame her if that was true. She's 22 held the biggest title in the division twice, and is one of the biggest pulls in name star power. She's been booked in every way possible (timid underdog/crazy obsessive/Jobber to the Bellas/mother mentor figure) apart from the way she really is which is a female ass kicker.
> 
> *Lots of wrestling fans online think she's untalented because WWE have toned her down and turned her into a spinning gut kick idiot. *
> 
> If I was her I would feel unmotivated about everything too. She simply has nothing to prove to anyone anymore.





HateaHeel said:


> *Who's fault is it that you haven't been able to see her wrestle at full potential? I'm sure WWE's "fight like a girl" policy, and micromanagement make sure she stays within bounds.*
> 
> I'm not even this girl's biggest fan. I'm as bored of the spinning gut kick and "this is my house" shouts as everyone else, but let's cut the crap that she's allowed to go all out and just is'int bringing it.
> 
> As for the complaints about her showing off her cleavage...psst she's a WWE Diva! They all do it.



QFT. People base their views entirely on how WWE books divas compared to NXT. The same people who liked her at NXT, said she was awesome and were calling for her to be on Raw, now say she is crap and the NXT divas are better. Main roster == no character, 2 moves and shit booking. NXT = almost total opposite.
Her name must mean something for WWE otherwise they wouldn't keep sending her to wizard world or these other appearances etc.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

NeonNinja said:


> I know it was an act, but she comes across as very fake to me. She talks about how much of an 'anti diva' she is, but I don't see her as any different than the others. She's not special on the mic or in the ring, and has been overpushed since she arrived.


She doesn't say anti diva. Her thing is about being yourself, not caring what others think, not being afraid to be different. The freaks and geeks thing.



BTW, all these people suddenly saying 'heel turn'... that makes no sense at all as there are already 6 heel divas and only 3 face ones. Turning her heel would be stupid. She is the top face diva (well supposed to be i guess) so why change things now? Charlotte will be heel as its the obvious thing to do and maybe turn on Paige and Becky as it's been so clear from the start anyway that she is the odd one out on the 'team' (if you can call it that). Paige vs Charlotte would be nice ('Self made' vs 'Only got where she is coz of her name' kinda thing) and it has been teased a couple of times at NXT/even on twitter, but WWE would mess it up anyway and there is no chance of more than 1 diva storyline at once. 
This time last year everyone was saying "heel turn" and look what happened, her vs AJ and the 'frenemies' nonsense. Though admittedly after HIAC, once the AJ stuff was done, and still as a heel, she was great and it got her over way more than before and earned her a face turn/7 months of jobbing to the Bellas, but if it happened now WWE would meddle and ruin that as well.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Paige's tenure on the main roster thus far has been... interesting to say the least. She has yet to have one great match or have or great standout moment. Her character has bounced up and down and all around the place without ever becoming properly defined. She has been pushed and promoted HEAVILY non-stop for the past two years and has basically been allowed to do more in this short time than most Divas will in their entire careers. Two title reigns, regular PPV matches, constantly featured on TV, featured on Total Divas, a judge on Tough Enough, starred in a movie... and this chick is only 23 and two years into her main roster career lmao. The WWE seem to like her a lot (unsurprisingly considering she is young, good looking, very marketable and charismatic) but she just reminds me of the fact that the WWE has two approaches when it comes to female talent: either push them non-stop to the moon and stars or ignore their existence entirely. There is no middle ground. Just one time I'd like to seem them gradually build a female wrestler in an organic way and actually let them properly get over, but whatever.

This issue is essentially what has stunted Paige's growth as a wrestler. Instead of recognizing her as the very young, still learning talent that she is, they are for some reason in this Divas Revolution mess trying to portray her as some grizzled vet and absolutely no one is buying it. She barely seems out of her teen years and instead of capitalizing on this by portraying her as the bratty, aggressive loudmouth she seems to be, they are trying way too hard to sell her in the typical "Sexy Adult Diva" package and think that by taking away the tan and adding heavy eye-makeup and dark hair people will somehow buy her as "Anti-Diva". 

For that matter, she was brought up to the main roster way too early. I remember people back then counting down until her 21st birthday and they were really, really wrong. She was lucky back in her NXT prime because she and Emma were the only GOOD women's wrestlers down there being promoted but even so, both of them have been quickly surpassed by Sasha, Becky, Bayley and to a certain extent even Charlotte. They both should have been kept down there long enough to be part of the transition out of the "Diva style" of training and into where they are now - where the women are actually allowed to use strikes, have lengthy, interesting matches and just in general be better. Britani Knight was a good wrestler but by no means excellent (yet) but her work as Paige on the main roster especially has been average at best and terrible at worst. It's no secret that the Divas are/have been heavily restricted and what it seems like to me is that whenever she is in the ring Paige seems to doubt herself/perform with hesitation as if she's trying not to rattle too many feathers by being as hard-hitting as she used to be. And that's a shame but it's time for her to rise above that and actually start performing well. The problem is she wrestles the WWE style to a tee and I would not be surprised if she is praised backstage for it and encouraged to carry on doing so.

She needs to stop trying to be a grown-up Diva and just appreciate the fact that she's an irritating brat tbh. My favourite work of hers is the Knight Dynasty stuff back in SHIMMER where she was just a loud mouth who hit hard but hit well and I would love to see her transition into that again. If they are depushing her it is absolutely a good thing and exactly what she needs. She has become far too overexposed and needs to spend some time out of the spotlight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> She may have nearly beaten Sasha in 1 minute.. but the fact is she was never going to beat Sasha. That's the point of my argument. The whole thing was totally against her from the start. No attempt to make it a fair contest. Also it's not just the couple of losses since the revolution started (bear in mind her teammates have lost like 1 time between them and have been beating people (Brie, Nikki etc) who she has lost to multiple times in the last few months.) Besides, Stephanie hi-jacked her crusade for change and ignored her completely in the process. Since that, she has won 1 match....... If this was the men, and Triple H hi-jacked someone's feud/storyline in the same way, people would say he was burying them.
> 
> Nikki is a heel champion, and Divas champion. That usually = bad booking. (She's getting the Honky Tonk Man IC title treatment it seems).


This is what I dont get though, I mean people are complaining about Paige being buried, what about Sasha who looked like a jobber in this match. Paige wasn't going to win fine, its about damn time someone else got pushed into the contender spot rather than Paige again. But in the process of Paige not going to win that match she basically beats Sasha in a minute and people complain about Paige being ignored...never mind the most over Diva just basically got squashed by Super Paige.

All of Paiges loses to the Bellas are dirty though, she never lost any of those matches clean so it doesn't make her look weak when her Super friends are beating the Bellas clean.

And where do you get the idea the Bellas want to bury Paige? Those three have stated numerous times they're good friends backstage,Nikki has nothing but praise for Paige.


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Is Paige being buried? As of August 31st, yes she is.*



> PCB get favoured because they are the 'face team'


PCB hardly do anything to substantiate this, other than being favoured, which is not the same thing (possibly falling on their faces in TD, but that's somewhat tangential to the main thing). Rollins gets some amount of favour, but they're apparently a heel, and this is actually much more substantive than PCB's claims to being faces, although still fairly insubstantial by now. That's not a clear differentiation, a wrestler being 'face' would simply imply being face, it need not imply favour and never precipitates it in this case while the difference from the other teams in this aspect is never particularly pronounced - except that Nikki Bella says better things when allowed to, and this can be met by some amount of chagrin or otherwise - and it just comes across as being favoured ultimately and that's their substantive characterisation, which is ultimately a flaw and not much different to the thing with winning the title on their first match nigh-arbitrarily.

In brief, they don't come off as a face team nearly so much as they, substantively, come off as a favoured team, and this is a problem and makes them a problem with the overall dynamic of the division. That's a problem with them.



> Big difference between a 'few tap out losses' and consistently losing every week for months, while her 'team mates' beat anyone/everyone. She;s gone from no.1 contender/cheated out of the title all the time to jobber for no reason other than WWE needed a scapegoat for the state of the Divas division and couldn't blame Nikki because of Cena.


You might have missed the part where blaming Nikki was the plot-line for a while. Paige's opponents seemingly being approved of by Charlotte on Main Event might be of more concern for her, despite or because of the setting.



> WWE have long forgotten she from NXT and (with Emma) was a massive part of the reason the Divas division there is the way it is.


Because they probably ignore it along with most fans. That might also be why they aren't that enthusiastic about Sasha now that they're here.



> Well seeing as it was built as PCB all getting matches, in no way whatsoever was it remotely even/fair/close. Any idiot would know that Sasha wasn't going to lose in 1:40 because that would make her look like shit. Paige didn't have to win, but they didn't have to make it it a total farce. Think of it this way, The Shield all get beat the clock matches, 2 of them get Zack Ryder and Heath Slater whereas the 3rd gets the equivalent of Cena. That would be dumb, but because it's the Divas/Paige it's fine.


Just because Sasha is vaguely popular amongst some fans, it doesn't make her a Diva considered vastly superior to Brie Bella and such in the division itself, so that was unlikely to be the point of that match. That's surely, as said, a general plot point here anyway. Although surely winning in 1:40 would have been a convention in the format, which is annoying but at least the matches are in that format and that's a mechanism for whatever reason.

e.
v.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Still crying about Paige's non existent "burial" I see. :kobe9



TankOfRate said:


> Paige's tenure on the main roster thus far has been... interesting to say the least. She has yet to have one great match or have or great standout moment. Her character has bounced up and down and all around the place without ever becoming properly defined. She has been pushed and promoted HEAVILY non-stop for the past two years and has basically been allowed to do more in this short time than most Divas will in their entire careers. Two title reigns, regular PPV matches, constantly featured on TV, featured on Total Divas, a judge on Tough Enough, starred in a movie... and this chick is only 23 and two years into her main roster career lmao. The WWE seem to like her a lot (unsurprisingly considering she is young, good looking, very marketable and charismatic) but she just reminds me of the fact that the WWE has two approaches when it comes to female talent: either push them non-stop to the moon and stars or ignore their existence entirely. There is no middle ground. Just one time I'd like to seem them gradually build a female wrestler in an organic way and actually let them properly get over, but whatever.
> 
> This issue is essentially what has stunted Paige's growth as a wrestler. Instead of recognizing her as the very young, still learning talent that she is, they are for some reason in this Divas Revolution mess trying to portray her as some grizzled vet and absolutely no one is buying it. She barely seems out of her teen years and instead of capitalizing on this by portraying her as the bratty, aggressive loudmouth she seems to be, they are trying way too hard to sell her in the typical "Sexy Adult Diva" package and think that by taking away the tan and adding heavy eye-makeup and dark hair people will somehow buy her as "Anti-Diva".
> 
> ...


:clap


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That's the point. This is a storyline. They're planting the seeds for a feud between Charlotte and Paige. In Paige's mind (kayfabe), the "revolution" was supposed to help Paige even the odds against the Bellas so she could finally recapture the title. The fact that it's going to be Charlotte's coronation instead will lead to Paige turning on her. It's simple, effective storytelling — and arguably the best decision they've made by a longshot since calling up the NXT girls.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

What is going on? WWE main roster "career" is going on.


----------



## NeonNinja (Sep 4, 2015)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Re: The mic skills thing. For all the bad things, she has had a few decent ones (pre-WM with the Bellas and AJ, the naked paige raw, the smackdown thing where this 'change' stuff started for example. If they gave her the chance, she'd get better. It's not like any main roster divas are great, because they never get the chance. Yes, some of it is down to the writing as WWE are clueless so maybe the need more practice as well. WWE should be helping people or covering their weaknesses (like they used to) instead of just ignoring them, same goes for spot calling, as someone else said WWE should be aware of it and should have said something to her.


Yeah, but it's not just the mic skills. She doesn't stand out as a wrestler either. She proudly talks about how she has been wrestling since she was sixteen, but honestly you can't tell. If she's been wrestling for so long, why isn't she as good as people like Sasha Banks, who've been doing it half as long as she has?

You talk about how the WWE should be helping her, but why can't she just teach herself? It's not as if she needs equipment to talk in front of a mirror, and as for the spot calling, why can't she just watch her matches back and realise what she's doing wrong?


----------



## NeonNinja (Sep 4, 2015)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> She doesn't say anti diva. Her thing is about being yourself, not caring what others think, not being afraid to be different. The freaks and geeks thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is she different, though? How is she a freak? She looks a bit different, which is something she will constantly mention, but other than that, she's the same as the others. She dresses the same, she acts the same, she has the same attitude.

I agree that a heel turn would be a terrible idea. The 'rock chic' heel never works (because that's her gimmick, right?).


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> For that matter, she was brought up to the main roster way too early. I remember people back then counting down until her 21st birthday and they were really, really wrong. She was lucky back in her NXT prime because she and Emma were the only GOOD women's wrestlers down there being promoted but even so, both of them have been quickly surpassed by Sasha, Becky, Bayley and to a certain extent even Charlotte. They both should have been kept down there long enough to be part of the transition out of the "Diva style" of training and into where they are now - where the women are actually allowed to use strikes, have lengthy, interesting matches and just in general be better. Britani Knight was a good wrestler but by no means excellent (yet) but her work as Paige on the main roster especially has been average at best and terrible at worst. It's no secret that the Divas are/have been heavily restricted and what it seems like to me is that whenever she is in the ring Paige seems to doubt herself/perform with hesitation as if she's trying not to rattle too many feathers by being as hard-hitting as she used to be. *And that's a shame but it's time for her to rise above that and actually start performing well. The problem is she wrestles the WWE style to a tee and I would not be surprised if she is praised backstage for it and encouraged to carry on doing so.*
> 
> She needs to stop trying to be a grown-up Diva and just appreciate the fact that she's an irritating brat tbh. My favourite work of hers is the Knight Dynasty stuff back in SHIMMER where she was just a loud mouth who hit hard but hit well and I would love to see her transition into that again. If they are depushing her it is absolutely a good thing and exactly what she needs. She has become far too overexposed and needs to spend some time out of the spotlight.


The thing is though, how does one perform 'well' in this type of setting? We saw the evidence point blank this past Raw about how much they invest into this division. 

The three girls--the three 'saviors'--were given about 2 minutes to put a match together. We had Sasha Banks, one of the most highly touted performers this year and perhaps the most highly praised diva wrestler in company history, almost lose a match in _under 1 minute and 40 seconds_. Is that how you treat a wrestler with the credentials and reputation she helped establish for herself? Can the audience really take someone like that seriously as a respectable competitor?

Look, no one is dead in the water here. Someone is only finished when they retire. They still have opportunities to showcase themselves up until that time. Still though, what genuine hope can people have to believe that this is going to change? 

We've already had instances where the NXT three have goofed in the ring or on the mic on the main roster. None have done anything that has raised the bar. Honestly, I'd give them each about 3 months and people will be asking "what was the hype about again?" I'll be happy to be proven wrong of course, but I doubt things will change enough in that time.

Still though, I don't think it's been all 'terribad.' I've spoken highly of the Paige and Sasha match from weeks back not just from a match standpoint, but also from a promotion standpoint. The visual from their debut was good of course, and it looks like they're finally pulling their finger out and put together a championship program with Charlotte and Nikki. 

I agree with your other points too. I think that the vet role she's been playing on that TE show doesn't paint her in the way that's been intended. I think it's very interesting how one might view the company as trying to 'adultify' her as well. And yes; the way they push, push, push someone non-stop is bordering on incessant. At least Paige has been established enough to step away from the limelight and give someone else a run and, hopefully, they'll be seen as a star in the future. They are desperately short of stars on the entire roster; let alone the divas division, and they need to build them now. 



> You talk about how the WWE should be helping her, but why can't she just teach herself? It's not as if she needs equipment to talk in front of a mirror, and as for the spot calling, why can't she just watch her matches back and realise what she's doing wrong?


These things you mention are company problems just as much as they are Paige's. If management thought that people would be turned off by her cutting promos then they wouldn't let her or the others near a mic. Being chatty obviously isn't an issue either, because Cena's also been allowed to get away with it for ages and there's been no reprimanding him, Paige, or any one else who is a touch too loud. 

Again; just because people with our understanding don't like seeing certain things that others don't understand or take notice of yet, doesn't mean the company will care.


----------



## NeonNinja (Sep 4, 2015)

-Skullbone- said:


> These things you mention are company problems just as much as they are Paige's. If management thought that people would be turned off by her cutting promos then they wouldn't let her or the others near a mic. Being chatty obviously isn't an issue either, because Cena's also been allowed to get away with it for ages and there's been no reprimanding him, Paige, or any one else who is a touch too loud.
> 
> Again; just because people with our understanding don't like seeing certain things that others don't understand or take notice of yet, doesn't mean the company will care.


Good point. They need to be more responsible for their talent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> *People forget that Sasha was originally God-awful or worse at NXT on the mic, literally the worst ever in backstage segments, everything like that but they gave her time/chances. Same goes for many many people. Without practice, nobody gets better. * (Doesn't have to be on Raw).
> .


*
Are you seriously comparing Sasha being bland in her rookie year on a DEVELOPMENTAL PROGRAM, to Paige being awful in her second year on the main roster?*









*
Lets ignore that Paige debuted on NXT the same year as Sasha. Lets ignore that 2 years later, Sasha was already the best mic worker next to AJ, while Paige's mic skills are STILL terrible to this day. Lets just talk about how Paige is supposed to be a babyface, but blatantly exhibits traits of a heel.



She's overbearing
She's obnoxious
She's an annoying feminist/Social Justice Warrior
She's a bitch for no real reason
She has a victim complex despite being spoon-fed everything
*
*:hmm Hmm....This sounds familiar....*









*Except that Stephanie's, you know, actually a heel and a good mic worker.*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Paige is simply stepping aside so the 3 new call-ups Charlotte, Sasha & Becky can get established. It's not like Paige set the division on fire when she got called up anyways.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

I keep hearing people talk about how Paige has been "toned down"... She is a hell of a lot more palatable than she was on NXT. She had a handful of moves and most of them looked horrible. She's never been "that" good. I mean she's better than most but I wouldn't put any weight behind that. I mean from FCW to now I would say current Nikki Bella is better than anything Paige has been doing so unless you guys are talking about Paige PRE FCW (which I know a lot will lie and say they she was a god before then) I can't speak on her being a "great" in ring wrestler.

She is an entitled brat however and the more and more she is on TD the less and less people seem to like her because it exposes her for who she really is. An immature, entitled twat.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Long post so i apologise.



Ted said:


> These other girls are just better than her. Besides that she has been on Tough Enough so its hard to build programs when you constantly miss Smackdown.


Tough Enough is a reason why they should have waited to do the revolution til after Summerslam. Having one of the main reasons for it only being on raw is stupid. Also considering nobody watched it, alot of people are basing their hate for her on it....
Also, opinions of the NXT divas are based on how people are treated/booked at NXT, you can't compare to the main roster coz they are opposites.





The Regent Alien. said:


> If paige is loosing so much. That means pretty soon you know whats coming..WINS!!!
> Wins that will make-up for all her loses. To sort of equalize things.
> 
> Even wins with even loses.


So based on that logic she will have to go on a Cena style winning streak that lasts til after WM32 to balance things out.





HateaHeel said:


> She's been booked in every way possible (timid underdog/crazy obsessive/Jobber to the Bellas/mother mentor figure) apart from the way she really is which is a female ass kicker.
> 
> Lots of wrestling fans online think she's untalented because WWE have toned her down and turned her into a spinning gut kick idiot.




Maybe October-January was the 'real her' as far as wrestling goes -- more freedom as no storyline etc - either way she was great, easily the best she has been on the main roster, and probably the time she enjoyed herself the most - you could tell she just seemed happier.
Will never understand why the didn't keep her like that. Ignore all this face/heel and let her be like that. It's as close as we will ever get to NXT.


Her moveset used to be a brawler type and it fitted her nxt character well. However one without the other isn't quite right imo. - Again though, no character doesn't help.




EvaMaryse said:


> I want to know where all the Paige fans get this idea that she really is some anti-Diva asskicker? I've seen enough of Paige to know she's just a normal Diva, she's always showing her body off and not just in WWE on social media as well, she loves the Miley tongue, she's always moving her hair out of the way of her cleavage when on camera. She's a Diva from a white trash background, she's not a badass.



The Instagram pics -- she is a normal woman, what do you expect her to do exactly? WWE almost certainly encourage that sort of thing anyway. You say 'Miley tongue' I say 'KISS tongue' as she is a metal/rock fan and they were doing it decades before Miley. 
She never pretended to be anything other than normal outside of wrestling/on twitter etc. If people believe differently then she did a great job with her character.
She comes across on twitter etc as no-nonsense, speaks her mind, bit of a tough side but nothing like her anti diva character.




HateaHeel said:


> Who's fault is it that you haven't been able to see her wrestle at full potential? I'm sure WWE's "fight like a girl" policy, and micromanagement make sure she stays within bounds.
> 
> I'm not even this girl's biggest fan. I'm as bored of the spinning gut kick and "this is my house" shouts as everyone else, but let's cut the crap that she's allowed to go all out and just is'int bringing it.
> 
> As for the complaints about her showing off her cleavage...psst she's a WWE Diva! They all do it.


Natalya is a great example of the restrictions they put on the divas. She is more than capable of having great matches (Paige and Charlotte at NXT, with Paige on Main Event and at house shows but on tv she is 'discus clothesline, sharpshooter' and nothing more.

People blame the divas, yet it's not them isisting on 2 moves etc in matches, it's WWE insisting on people doing their signature thing every single time, no matter how long the match is. Stupid yes, her fault? no. She has no say over that sort of stuff at all.



Battleground... that match was not helped in the slightest because AJ wasn't doing house shows so they had had no matches before hand to work things out/get used to working together.
She has botched, but everyone else is perfect aren't they? NOT! - EVERYONE botches. She is having matches with people who are basically models, not wrestlers and haven't necessarily had the best of training, unlike at NXT where there are alot more wrestlers and less models and the standard of training for said models is alot higher now. It may not make much difference but it makes some.
We never see how often people botch at NXT because it is taped so stuff gets edited out.




She only ended up back in the title picture in january because AJ was 'injured' and the Bellas needed a jobber so WWE picked her.



Haters always use arguments that are way out of date now. - Pushed too much too soon (but still want their current NXT favourite to get the same treatment), etc etc
It's easy just to use the same arguments as others just because you don't like someone.



She is not losing clean but what is the point? They aren't doing anything with her at all. All this pushing her this year has led to nothing, gone nowhere.
While she is not losing clean, her 'teammates' are not losing at all. How does that make sense?

I can't believe how many people "used to be a fan" - if only half of them were true, she'd be the most popular wrestler in history. I don't get how you can stop being a fan, either its bandwagon jumping or you're only a fair weather fan anyway. (unless it's because of changes that were made by WWE? in which case it's WWE's fault you are no longer a fan, not hers.)

BTW it is amazing how many people go out of their way to say they don't like Paige. If i don't like someone i don't join every thread possible to say that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Paige fans are so panicky. They adore the terms "buried" and "jobber" more than any other fanbase. Shes a 2 time Champ already, has already beat basically everyone, shes been in a WWE movie, before the revolution the only way anyone else could get a push is if she left to film said movie. She has some losses, mostly dirty, but she has so many more wins, she was akin to the female Cena for a while there, beats everyone and never loses clean. Even now shes protected despite the fact shes inferior to quite a few Divas.



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Long post so spoilered for neatness. **** hidden content ****
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If people arent fans of Paige anymore thats fine, her flaws have been exposed big time and shes not very entertaining at all thesedays on top of displaying her spoiled brat attitude more and more.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Long post no. 2 - I apologise



TankOfRate said:


> Paige's tenure on the main roster thus far has been... interesting to say the least. She has yet to have one great match or have or great standout moment. *Her character has bounced up and down and all around the place without ever becoming properly defined.* She has been pushed and promoted HEAVILY non-stop for the past two years and has basically been allowed to do more in this short time than most Divas will in their entire careers. Two title reigns, regular PPV matches, constantly featured on TV, featured on Total Divas, a judge on Tough Enough, starred in a movie... and this chick is only 23 and two years into her main roster career lmao. The WWE seem to like her a lot *(unsurprisingly considering she is young, good looking, very marketable and charismatic)* but she just reminds me of the fact that the WWE has two approaches when it comes to female talent: either push them non-stop to the moon and stars or ignore their existence entirely. There is no middle ground. Just one time I'd like to seem them gradually build a female wrestler in an organic way and actually let them properly get over, but whatever.
> 
> This issue is essentially what has stunted Paige's growth as a wrestler. Instead of recognizing her as the very young, still learning talent that she is, they are for some reason in this Divas Revolution mess trying to portray her as some grizzled vet and absolutely no one is buying it. She barely seems out of her teen years and instead of capitalizing on this by portraying her as the bratty, aggressive loudmouth she seems to be, they are trying way too hard to sell her in the typical "Sexy Adult Diva" package and think that by taking away the tan and adding heavy eye-makeup and dark hair people will somehow buy her as "Anti-Diva".
> 
> ...


You contradict yourself alot. You blame WWE and say she's been messed about then pretty much say it's her fault? You praise her, yet slate her a bunch of times and basically say that she was good until WWE ruined her but also that she is/was rubbish as well.

So Sasha, Bayley and Charlotte, who you say are way better than her, weren't being promoted at NXT when she was there? That's not how i remember it. BFFs anyone? 

People keep saying NXT divas are better than main roster ones. That is entirely down to WWE booking. NXT goes out of its way to make them look good, WWE does the opposite. Also, without Paige and Emma the divas division at NXT would be nothing.




EvaMaryse said:


> never mind the most over Diva just basically got squashed by Super Paige.
> 
> And where do you get the idea the Bellas want to bury Paige? Those three have stated numerous times they're good friends backstage,Nikki has nothing but praise for Paige.


Super Paige? You mean the one who loses all the time right? Also, 'most over diva'???? based on what? the fact the crowd were chanting for both Sasha AND Paige on Raw?!? are opinions of members here? or maybe on NXT Brooklyn and all the Smark/NXT fans in attendence at Raw who were amusing themselves by chanting for whoever wasn't in the match? If Sasha was in it, they would probably have chanted for Bayley.

I wasn't really being serious about the Bellas and if i add anything it would just be recycling stuff from earlier posts and i can't be bothered.




evielittlethang said:


> ................... Lots of words............


Honestly have no idea what you meant. PCB are faces because the Bellas are heels, Naomi + Tamina are heels therefore BAD are heels, and Paige is a face therefore her team would be. ??



RetepAdam. said:


> That's the point. This is a storyline. They're planting the seeds for a feud between Charlotte and Paige. In Paige's mind (kayfabe), the "revolution" was supposed to help Paige even the odds against the Bellas so she could finally recapture the title. The fact that it's going to be Charlotte's coronation instead will lead to Paige turning on her. It's simple, effective storytelling — and arguably the best decision they've made by a longshot since calling up the NXT girls.


Simple effective story telling? From WWE? Really???
Why do people keep saying Paige will turn on Charlotte. Charlotte as face would be a terrible idea, people already don't really care about her?

Most likely will be Charlotte turning on her 'team'. She'll will get the title and slag off her team in the process, saying she's better than them, didn't need them, used them to get the title etc etc (At least that's my theory).




-Skullbone- said:


> The thing is though, how does one perform 'well' in this type of setting? We saw the evidence point blank this past Raw about how much they invest into this division.
> 
> We've already had instances where the NXT three have goofed in the ring or on the mic on the main roster. None have done anything that has raised the bar. Honestly, I'd give them each about 3 months and people will be asking "what was the hype about again?" I'll be happy to be proven wrong of course, but I doubt things will change enough in that time.
> 
> ...


QFT. People hate Paige so they conveniently forget about everything else. 
Tough Enough was a mistake that they should attempt to rectify imo.




Legit BOSS said:


> Are you seriously comparing Sasha being bland in her rookie year on a DEVELOPMENTAL PROGRAM, to Paige being awful in her second year on the main roster?
> 
> Lets ignore that Paige debuted on NXT the same year as Sasha. Lets ignore that 2 years later, Sasha was already the best mic worker next to AJ, while Paige's mic skills are STILL terrible to this day. Lets just talk about how Paige is supposed to be a babyface, but blatantly exhibits traits of a heel.


Sasha wasn't bland, she was litterally clueless in how she acted, what she said/how she said it - i think you need to go back and watch that stuff again. This wasn't just her debut year, this was right up until the BFFs were starting. Like I said, Sasha got tons of time/chances/practice and presumably help due to NXT and how it was developing at the time and she got better because NXT care. WWE don't. Why do people completely ignore that fact?

You are a Sasha fan so Whatever i say you will ignore anyway or just upset that i said anything even remotely negative about Sasha.




NeonNinja said:


> You talk about how the WWE should be helping her, but why can't she just teach herself? It's not as if she needs equipment to talk in front of a mirror, and as for the spot calling, why can't she just watch her matches back and realise what she's doing wrong?


Based on that logic, WWE don't need to bother with promo classes etc. WWE are supposed to look after their employees. If you are doing something wrong at work, you would expect your boss to tell you/help you, not just ignore things and hope you sort it out yourself.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

It doesn't matter what happens or what any one says, people will hate her regardless. Nothing she does will ever be good enough for some. It's all about flavour of the month and what new bandwagon people can jump on. It's funny really, a lot of Sasha fans now were probably Charlotte fans before and Paige fans before that. Sooner or later someone else will come along and everyone will switch again.

Not liking her is fine and all but i don't understand this need some people have to force that view on everyone all the time. Alot of it is just the same arguments over and over, like they just copy everyone else because it's trendy for internet fans to hate her. (I do like people basing things on Tough Enough and Total Divas though, as they are so obviously 100% real....)

Everyone says WWE treat Divas badly/book them like crap but NXT does the opposite. Yet when it comes to Paige, everyone ignores those obvious facts in order to slag her off, but then forget that stuff when it comes to their favourite. 

Now it seems that everyone has the idea, or wants, Paige to turn heel on Charlotte and then feud for the title..... Seriously?!? First Paige is involved in the title picture too much, now she has to be involved again to feud with Charlotte. MAKE UP YOUR MINDS PEOPLE! 

I despair sometimes, I really do.


----------



## HateaHeel (Aug 20, 2015)

It seems a lot of the hate for Paige comes her roles in the TD/TE shows. I can't believe in 2015 you have to tell wrestling fans that WWE make shows for purely entertainment purposes, but here we are. 

Al Snow did a shoot bit on the original TE show, but the goal remains exactly word-for-word the same as it did back then.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hkpDHmAAQU

and again if you don't believe TD is fake..Summer Rae's conversation with J.R

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzgWHfLO1fk

Someone brought the point up earlier I ignored the remark about Summer getting legit heat backstage. Yeah, she did because she basically trod on the others to try and get the most air time on the show (surprise the girls didn't like that!). She was still very much playing up to being a bitchy character for the show though, just like everyone else was playing roles.

Now if people want to continue believing these reality shows are real more fool you, but this is the last time I'm bringing up this point to absolutely gullible people.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> You are a Sasha fan so Whatever i say you will ignore anyway or just upset that i said anything even remotely negative about Sasha.


*You mean just like you ignored my entire post about Paige's terrible mic work in her 2nd year on the main roster and 4th year in the company because you have no legitimate rebuttal for it whatsoever? *



Wheeled_Warrior said:


> It doesn't matter what happens or what any one says, people will hate her regardless. Nothing she does will ever be good enough for some. It's all about flavour of the month and what new bandwagon people can jump on. It's funny really, a lot of Sasha fans now were probably Charlotte fans before and Paige fans before that. Sooner or later someone else will come along and everyone will switch again.


*
I was never a Paige fan and never will be. I was a Sasha fan last summer saying she and Charlotte will be the best things to happen to the division before they had their first match on a Takeover special. Meanwhile, @islesfan13 went out of his way to shit on them both every single time with no evidence to back his statements whatsoever, as he whines on the forum about the mistreatment of Paige due to legitimate criticism. You'll fit right in with the other Paige fans who ignore all of her glaring flaws and say "LOLHATERZ!"*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *You mean just like you ignored my entire post about Paige's terrible mic work in her 2nd year on the main roster and 4th year in the company because you have no legitimate rebuttal for it whatsoever? *
> 
> 
> *
> I was never a Paige fan and never will be. I was a Sasha fan last summer saying she and Charlotte will be the best things to happen to the division before they had their first match on a Takeover special. Meanwhile, @islesfan13 went out of his way to shit on them both every single time with no evidence to back his statements whatsoever, as he whines on the forum about the mistreatment of Paige due to legitimate criticism. You'll fit right in with the other Paige fans who ignore all of her glaring flaws and say "LOLHATERZ!"*


The difference between me and you is I would only state my opinions on them after you would be trashing Paige in every paige thread as per usual. You would rarely see me in their threads but I guarantee to see you in every Paige thread. Also at the time Sasha was just coming up after 2 years of not doing much of anything let's not act like she was where she is at now as she was then. As for Charlotte I stand by my statements. But tell me have you seen me trash Sasha in any form recently? No because she's impressed me more than the other two recently as a character. Yes I still feel Becky is the better wrestler but that's only because I consider becky the best on the roster in the ring but pretty bad as a character. I was wrong about Sasha but you were also wrong about paige many times yourself. It goes both ways.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> The difference between me and you is I would only state my opinions on them after you would be trashing Paige in every paige thread as per usual. You would rarely see me in their threads but I guarantee to see you in every Paige thread. Also at the time Sasha was just coming up after 2 years of not doing much of anything let's not act like she was where she is at now as she was then. As for Charlotte I stand by my statements. But tell me have you seen me trash Sasha in any form recently? No because she's impressed me more than the other two recently as a character. Yes I still feel Becky is the better wrestler but that's only because I consider becky the best on the roster in the ring but pretty bad as a character. I was wrong about Sasha but you were also wrong about paige many times yourself. It goes both ways.


*
I was never wrong about Paige. Where have I said Paige isn't marketable? Where have I said Paige isn't media friendly? Show me, because I only recall saying those would be her strong points last year. If anything, I went from being in a minority who wasn't blind enough to point out her flaws into a majority over time. You should know better than to lump me in with this falsely labeled "bandwagon". It's not a bandwagon. Even some of Paige's old fans(and some who are still fans) say she's done nothing impressive on the main roster and she was vastly overhyped. Sasha wasn't. I told you she's the best and she proved it. You told me Paige is the best and she NEVER proved it. The reason you don't openly shit on Sasha like you used to is because you would look like a troll and you know it. You went from saying she needed to have a good live special match to prove herself, to saying she needs 3 weeks to choreograph her matches(despite having 4 consecutive 4 star+ performances) because she had an average match with Nikki Bella on RAW. You've always had an excuse for her success and couldn't wait to jump on her when something went wrong. It's no coincidence that Sasha's given all of the 4 Horsewomen and Paige their best matches to date. If Becky is the best ring worker, then why can't she recreate that magic with anyone else? This includes NXT. She's never been able to look as good as she did against Sasha one on one. Technical ability=/=best worker. Sasha's got the ring awareness, psychology, and great in ring character work to go along with her outstanding wrestling ability. Becky doesn't. She just goes through the motions.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I really like Paige because I think she's fucking smoking hot. That makes up about 80% of it. Otherwise, I think she can be much better than she currently is. Right now, I'm kinda bored of her to be honest, and really with the exception of the match she had with Sasha on Raw, none of her work in months has interested me. I still find her matches with Emma to be her best, and that was over a year ago. 

However, I do think WWE should make her a constant focal point only if she makes strides to improve, because I don't think she's made any significant improvements in her mic skills and in ring skills. She is extremely popular and arguably the most popular diva right now along with the Bellas. 

But color me impressed that we have such a long argument discussion on her.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasha's NXT run > Paige's NXT run imo. Sasha having more capable opponents may have helped in that but that still doesn't change the fact that some of these NXT women are superior to Paige in every way regardless of whatever booking excuses people want to make.

So at least for me, it isn't a case of the main roster ruining her (which is slightly true to an extent) or jumping on a bandwagon. I don't even hate Paige but I'm just calling things as I see it. And before you say I'm just a blind hater I've defended Paige plenty of times: 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/48425058-post63.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/32597698-post220.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/48358601-post23.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/32599074-post6448.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/32972817-post70.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/33105105-post67.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/33137769-post5.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/33189809-post32.html

I've just had enough at this point, my patience has ran out that's why I don't make posts like in those examples anymore. How many more women are gonna have her beat in ring work, psychology, character work, mic skills and all other facets of wrestling? Paige isn't anywhere close to being the best at any one thing regardless of booking and that's just the way I see it. 

If Paige starts having good matches and cutting decent promos I'd start rating her again and hopefully that's the case with most on here. I'm one of the most unbiased posters here, if someone is bombing hard I'll say it, if someone is shining bright like a star (like New Day currently) I'll praise them for it. I was shitting on Emma super hard this time last year but I'm currently a fan of hers again and enjoying her current work. I mean, most people aren't blind haters aside from the trolls with an agenda and people's opinions of wrestlers do change. Again, look at the reception New Day receives on here compared to late last year or earlier this year. If Sasha started having terrible matches, cutting awful promos while displaying no charisma all of a sudden I'd shit on her too, trust me. You need to stop looking at it as Paige marks vs Paige haters, it just isn't a healthy mindset and just makes you stubborn and annoying especially when you throw terms like "buried" and "jobber" around.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> Even some of Paige's old fans(and some who are still fans) say she's done nothing impressive on the main roster and she was vastly overhyped.


Just to pile on what LB said in this post: I hated Diva's wrestling before Paige came up and I was willing to give the normal channel changer/web browser clicker a chance because she had so much hype and she was working with AJ. Then their match happened at SummerSlam (?) and then more poor performances over time and up until now. If she didn't have so much hype before or if she did look like a typical tanned Diva, she'd be damn near future endeavored.



> I really like Paige because I think she's fucking smoking hot. That makes up about 80% of it.


Sums it up for 90% of her "fans" nowadays.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

AT&T Stadium said:


> Sums it up for 90% of her "fans" nowadays.


I'm just being honest really. No point in my lying about how much I love her character or wrestling ability.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AT&T Stadium said:


> Just to pile on what LB said in this post: I hated Diva's wrestling before Paige came up and I was willing to give the normal channel changer/web browser clicker a chance because she had so much hype and she was working with AJ. Then their match happened at SummerSlam (?) and then more poor performances over time and up until now. If she didn't have so much hype before or if she did look like a typical tanned Diva, she'd be damn near future endeavored.


*Battleground was their terrible match. Summerslam was much better, but your overall point still stands. Paige's unique look got her much farther than her actual abilities.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The thing with this "bangwagon" is its not a bandwagon at all. Paige has lost fans as her flaws have become obvious and after a year she still hasn't lived up to the ridiculous level of hype her fans give her. When Paige was called up I had expectations of being blown away, she was meant to be able to get a good match out of Rosa Mendes and cut better promos than the Rock according to her fans...instead me just get another average Diva. And thats not on WWE either, Paige whatever her real name is, is just a generic Diva.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

EvaMaryse said:


> The thing with this "bangwagon" is its not a bandwagon at all. *Paige has lost fans* as her flaws have become obvious and after a year she still hasn't lived up to the ridiculous level of hype her fans give her. When Paige was called up I had expectations of being blown away, she was meant to be able to get a good match out of Rosa Mendes and cut better promos than the Rock according to her fans...instead me just get another average Diva. And thats not on WWE either, Paige whatever her real name is, is just a generic Diva.


That's strange because it seems to me like throughout this year she's been the most over face diva in the division...

Paige came onto the main roster with an unnatural amount of hype after the division had been dominated by AJ Lee for the longest amount of time. Paige has a good amount of ability and as you said a fantastic image, however the hype was always going to be too much. Paige can have a good match, Paige can have a good promo, Paige can create a good feud however trying to compare her run on the main roster to her run in NXT is ridiculous considering the booking difference (something which has become incredibly clear with the debuts of the three other NXT women).

In the last few years, aside from AJ Lee, nobody has been very impressive on the main roster. Nobody who's come up from NXT in the first three months has done anything that impressive. I personally think it's incredibly difficult for any DIVA to look fantastic on the main roster because they simply aren't given the attention and commitment to booking to make that happen, unlike on NXT.

Oh and...nobody can get a good match out of Rosa, anyone who thinks otherwise is living in some kind of dream land...


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

After seeing Paige on Tough Enough, I wish her no success and she's really disrespectful and arrogant.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> The thing with this "bangwagon" is its not a bandwagon at all. Paige has lost fans as her flaws have become obvious and after a year she still hasn't lived up to the ridiculous level of hype her fans give her. When Paige was called up I had expectations of being blown away, she was meant to be able to get a good match out of Rosa Mendes and cut better promos than the Rock according to her fans...instead me just get another average Diva. And thats not on WWE either, Paige whatever her real name is, is just a generic Diva.


Well, I think it's worth identifying what type of fans she has potentially lost during her man roster run. Many would've been turned off by her reality television stints. I think with the way all the diva personalities have been presented on something like TD that they would be prone to losing fans, due to how annoying they all come across. 

And when someone riding in on their high horse thinks they need to have a crack at her or others on a personal level I proceed to take a deep breath, smile, and refer them to my good friend Oxford:



> Definition of reality TV in English:
> 
> *noun*
> 
> Television programs in which real people are continuously filmed, designed to be entertaining rather than informative.


The other key supporters she would've let down are likely those who had held her to those "ridiculous levels of hype" as you put it. However, for those that held some inkling of understanding of what the WWE main roster tends to mean for women wrestlers, I'd say that the most fervent of supporters let themselves down there for not paying attention to what's been happening over the years. 

With these groups in mind in comparison to the fan base she's established now, are these losses particularly significant? No not really. At least not yet anyway. Put simply: she's a much bigger name now than she ever has been. The level of exposure she's had in this short time has been pretty insane, but its also meant she's well-and-truly established now. 

Losing the support of people who have expectations of how she should come across on these reality shows, or what standard she should be performing to, won't genuinely compare to the gains she's made thus far. That comes down to gearing her successfully to the largest demographics women tend to perform well in the WWE. 

This success isn't off the back of just being a generic-looking diva. The first thing that should be acknowledged is that this is a business deeply rooted in aesthetics. The 'look' can differ from company to company, but it usually relates to what is most marketable. Promoting looks are the biggest selling point for females in WWE. That should be a given.

Another key truth is that one has to stand out in this business. We've all taken turns breaking down what the fuck something like 'anti-diva' is actually meant to mean, but on a surface level is any one watching WWE going to confuse Paige for anyone else? 

I'm talking strictly about WWE here and not other promotions. Things can certainly change in the future. For all we know there could be a fleet of Paige's sitting on a cargo ship that's about to pull into dock shortly. As it stands though, and on a surface level alone, Paige is unique on the roster. She looks different, she talks different, she acts different (though just as catty as the other divas have been portrayed). 

They're not differences of any great substance, but we are talking about the WWE audience here after all. I mean, c'mon right? 

If you couple the aesthetic differences with her backstory, previous types of promotion such as the documentary about her family, the promotion on all sorts of WWE outlets, as well as the familiarity people have of her NXT persona, then you have a unique brand. It's that simple really.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

-Skullbone- said:


> Well, I think it's worth identifying what type of fans she has potentially lost during her man roster run. Many would've been turned off by her reality television stints. I think with the way all the diva personalities have been presented on something like TD that they would be prone to losing fans, due to how annoying they all come across.
> 
> And when someone riding in on their high horse thinks they need to have a crack at her or others on a personal level I proceed to take a deep breath, smile, and refer them to my good friend Oxford:
> 
> ...


Paige's differences though are really no different than the differences between Nikki Bella and Summer Rae or Naomi and Charlotte. She's pale but shes still just a typical Diva.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2015)

Down_Under_Thunder said:


> After seeing Paige on Tough Enough, I wish her no success and she's really disrespectful and arrogant.


It's still real to you, bro. 

You guys get that these people are in productions meeting for hours before the actual show right? Where the producers tell them exactly what clips they're gonna show? Who to put in the bottom three? Where they work out what they're going to say to the contestants with the producers and Vince before any of it actually airs? "Alright Miz, say you're going to put Amanda up for elimination then don't. People will lose their shit. " Why do you think they have huge folders in front of them and keep referring to it throughout the show. Because they're remembering their lines and what they're suppose to say to carry 'the story' forward. 

The only thing mostly off the cuff is Tough Talk. Hence Amanda's ring rat comment. There's no way she would have been cleared to say that. The big complaint is Paige is loud and talks over everyone. So does Miz. Where is the vitriol towards him. Oh right, a 23 year old girl can't be strong, opinionated and ream people out without neck beards getting in their feelings because she's being a bitch. Funnily enough, when Billy does it he's a badass. It's a bullshit double standard. She's has every right to be harsh on these contestants because that's what she was hired to do. 

Every single interview I've seen of Paige she comes across as humble, sweet and generally thankful for her success. I've been to a few shows (well more than a few) and follow a lot of fans on Twitter and every person who's met her has only ever talked about how nice and kind she was to them. Even at restaurants or bars or hotels when she's off the clock she's more than happy to sign or take a photo. That's disrespectful? That's arrogant? No bruh, that's being a good person, which by all accounts this chic is. She's more than deserving of her success.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> Paige's differences though are really no different than the differences between Nikki Bella and Summer Rae or Naomi and Charlotte. She's pale but shes still just a typical Diva.


As she's being presented now, I absolutely agree in terms of there being a lack of genuine differences. In the past there were similarities there too on places like NXT. I'm simply bringing up key differences like surface aesthetics and branding. These are superficial features of course, but the way image is treated can be in very superficial light like it's presented in WWE. 

Again, you aren't going to confuse Paige for others on the current roster. That's what matters, no matter how shallow that comes across. How Nikki and Summer talk, the fact that Summer and Charlotte are blonde, the rather prototypical 'mistreated angry black wrestler' character that Naomi and a host of other black wrestlers fall into, etc. The overlapping of key features is very noticeable and can be the difference in not being seen as a stand alone performer (something that's pivotal to success).

How Paige has been promoted and branded helps her standout from the pack, regardless of small a difference there is between her and another divas wrestler who isn't pushed in the same way.

If anything, what this discussion underlines is how a diva wrestler must find a way to make the spotlight turn on them somehow in a part of the show that limits their chances to stand out. If they aren't the 'chosen one' then they will have very few opportunities to showcase themselves.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

NJ88 said:


> That's strange because it seems to me like throughout this year she's been the most over face diva in the division...


Doesn't dispute the fact that she's lost fans. The "fans" that most people are referring to though are the "IWC" people who are actually vocal about it.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

AT&T Stadium said:


> Doesn't dispute the fact that she's lost fans. The "fans" that most people are referring to though are the "IWC" people who are actually vocal about it.


Everyone loses fans at some point in the quest to become bigger. Her stock isn't particularly shaky enough to be damaged by a relatively vocal section of the audience. 

And besides, a lot of that backlash I've seen comes from her annoyingly in-your-face role on TE. What that mostly says to me is how good of a bad guy she can be (people who have seen her work outside of WWE can see it), and if she can channel that against a newbie like Charlotte then it will be a big help in getting a babyface over.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

The fuck were WWE thinking in the first place, putting this charisma black hole on their programming?

IMO she never offered anything that would have justified even the slightest push. It may just be the watered down product as a whole, but I prefer to believe that Paige is - plain and simple - not entertaining at all. She's not funny, she's not intimidating, she's merely insecure and clumsy with words.
And damn all those who insist she is even only "good" in the ring. She's bad. Bad and boring. Heck, she won't even make for decent eye candy. I can't wait till she gets buried for good and makes room for someone who doesnt bore the very life out of me.


----------



## NeonNinja (Sep 4, 2015)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Based on that logic, WWE don't need to bother with promo classes etc. WWE are supposed to look after their employees. If you are doing something wrong at work, you would expect your boss to tell you/help you, not just ignore things and hope you sort it out yourself.


Do the main roster superstars get promo classes, though? Because if they do, they clearly not helping xD. I know that NXT has promo classes, but the main roster superstars don't seem to have half the facilities that NXT does, resulting in the mostly lesser talent... They *should* teach their workers how to cut a promo, but if they don't, the talent should make some effort themselves.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

-Skullbone- said:


> Well, I think it's worth identifying what type of fans she has potentially lost during her man roster run. Many would've been turned off by her reality television stints. I think with the way all the diva personalities have been presented on something like TD that they would be prone to losing fans, due to how annoying they all come across.
> 
> And when someone riding in on their high horse thinks they need to have a crack at her or others on a personal level I proceed to take a deep breath, smile, and refer them to my good friend Oxford





AT&T Stadium said:


> Doesn't dispute the fact that she's lost fans. The "fans" that most people are referring to though are the "IWC" people who are actually vocal about it.





Anderson said:


> It's still real to you, bro...... etc etc etc


The silent majority, if only we knew what they thought....
It's amazing, people hate her and the other divas, but still watch Total Divas. You would think IWC fans are smart enough to know what is real and what is not but they seem to be the ones who believe that stuff the most. 






-Skullbone- said:


> Everyone loses fans at some point in the quest to become bigger. Her stock isn't particularly shaky enough to be damaged by a relatively vocal section of the audience.
> 
> And besides, a lot of that backlash I've seen comes from her annoyingly in-your-face role on TE. What that mostly says to me is how good of a bad guy she can be (people who have seen her work outside of WWE can see it), and if she can channel that against a newbie like Charlotte then it will be a big help in getting a babyface over.


Difference is when it comes to wrestling, they wouldn't let her be anywhere even remotely close to what she can be (i.e indy days) and internet fans would still blame her anyway.

Considering nobody watched Tough Enough, a hell of a lot of people seem to have an opinion on it.





NeonNinja said:


> Do the main roster superstars get promo classes, though? Because if they do, they clearly not helping xD. I know that NXT has promo classes, but the main roster superstars don't seem to have half the facilities that NXT does, resulting in the mostly lesser talent... They *should* teach their workers how to cut a promo, but if they don't, the talent should make some effort themselves.


It seems that once you leave NXT, that is it, you are mostly on your own. Some have been at NXT alot longer and have therefore had alot more access to stuff, whilst others only had that for a shortish time when NXT was still developing.




NJ88 said:


> That's strange because it seems to me like throughout this year she's been the most over face diva in the division...
> 
> Paige came onto the main roster with an unnatural amount of hype after the division had been dominated by AJ Lee for the longest amount of time. Paige has a good amount of ability and as you said a fantastic image, however the hype was always going to be too much. Paige can have a good match, Paige can have a good promo, Paige can create a good feud however trying to compare her run on the main roster to her run in NXT is ridiculous considering the booking difference (something which has become incredibly clear with the debuts of the three other NXT women).
> 
> ...



Exactly. People really do not understand that the main roster is sooooo much different to NXT. Constantly comparing the 2 is dumb, yet sooo many people conveniently forget the differences, just to hate on Paige.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> The thing with this "bangwagon" is its not a bandwagon at all. Paige has lost fans as her flaws have become obvious and after a year she still hasn't lived up to the ridiculous level of hype her fans give her. When Paige was called up I had expectations of being blown away, she was meant to be able to get a good match out of Rosa Mendes and cut better promos than the Rock according to her fans...instead me just get another average Diva. And thats not on WWE either, Paige whatever her real name is, is just a generic Diva.


Some people expected miracles on the main roster. It was never going to happen. Blaming her for some fans overhyping her and WWE's mistakes.... really????!!?

Nobody is/has been overhyping Sasha, Charlotte and Becky at all have they?....




Trublez said:


> Sasha's NXT run > Paige's NXT run imo. Sasha having more capable opponents may have helped in that but that still doesn't change the fact that some of these NXT women are superior to Paige in every way regardless of whatever booking excuses people want to make.
> 
> I've just had enough at this point, my patience has ran out that's why I don't make posts like in those examples anymore. How many more women are gonna have her beat in ring work, psychology, character work, mic skills and all other facets of wrestling? Paige isn't anywhere close to being the best at any one thing regardless of booking and that's just the way I see it.
> 
> If Paige starts having good matches and cutting decent promos I'd start rating her again and hopefully that's the case with most on here. I mean, most people aren't blind haters aside from the trolls with an agenda and people's opinions of wrestlers do change. You need to stop looking at it as Paige marks vs Paige haters, it just isn't a healthy mindset and just makes you stubborn and annoying especially when you throw terms like "buried" and "jobber" around.


It doesn't matter what Paige does, a lot of people on here will hate her. It's always been that way.

Its funny, if we went back in time a year to 18 months nobody would say Charlotte or Sasha were superior to her. Since NXT pushed them and made them look good, alot of people have now totally changed their minds. Where was everyone before?

Even comparing Sasha and Paige's runs at NXT is stupid. NXT changed soooooo much in the last year or so. Especially concerning the Divas. NXT Arrival started things off but neither Paige nor Emma were around to take advantage.



Dr. Middy said:


> Otherwise, I think she can be much better than she currently is. Right now, I'm kinda bored of her to be honest, and really with the exception of the match she had with Sasha on Raw, none of her work in months has interested me. I still find her matches with Emma to be her best, and that was over a year ago.
> 
> However, I do think WWE should make her a constant focal point only if she makes strides to improve, because I don't think she's made any significant improvements in her mic skills and in ring skills. She is extremely popular and arguably the most popular diva right now along with the Bellas.


Its extremely difficult for people to improve on the main roster unless WWE actually give a shit and they pretty obviously haven't done with her. There has been no consistency with her at all. One day they seem to like her, the next they seemingly don't. Their inconsistency annoys me. Take 2014 and her booking for example, she didn't even speak in anyway at all for weeks after her debut and it's hard to have great matches with the opponents available and WWE's treatment of the divas. (Even now, with this revolution, the matches haven't really changed much). If they want to make her the top diva they need to do it and stop this faffing around crap that they seem to be doing. Teasing it, then doing nothing. For whatever reason they like her enough to give her all this other stuff, promotions, appearances etc but not enough to do anything proper with her from a wrestling standpoint. 


An argument of the haters seems to be that she hasn't had any great matches and/or all her matches have been crap, which must include the ones with Sasha, yet if you believe people on here it is literally not possible for Sasha to have a bad match at all, ever. I'm confused.





King BOOKAH said:


> Words


Hi there. 
For whatever reason, I hate you and everything you stand for. Therefore i am going to post in any/all threads i can find that even mention your name as well as going out of my way to force my views on everyone. It's bordering on an obsession and i think i need help. Does any of that sound familiar?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Usually I would just say "who cares, she's still hot." NXT is making me realize that it's possible for women to be hot and put on a good wrestling match at the same time. Bayley and Sasha are hot AND that was also fun to watch as a wrestling feud. You just don't see that in the main show. Vince still just picks the hottest chick to win, and I don't think he'd be into the pale goth chicks so much. Plus there's just no effort put into that division so everybody looks worse than they should, not just Paige. Same thing will probably happen to the other new girls soon enough.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I dont think that there is some anti-Paige conspiracy. I just think shes now just the 4th or 5th most talented woman on the roster and her booking reflects that.

But Paige will be fine in the long run. She jas a ton of star power. She'll be on top again. Theyre just pushing the new talent. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

mattheel said:


> I dont think that there is some anti-Paige conspiracy. I just think shes now just the 4th or 5th most talented woman on the roster and her booking reflects that.
> 
> But Paige will be fine in the long run. She jas a ton of star power. She'll be on top again. Theyre just pushing the new talent. There is nothing wrong with that.


Agree.

But I get the feeling that Paige is about to be the top heel in the diva's division. I think she's going to turn on Charlotte next week and cost her the belt against Nikki.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Sasha Fierce said:


> Agree.
> 
> But I get the feeling that Paige is about to be the top heel in the diva's division. I think she's going to turn on Charlotte next week and cost her the belt against Nikki.


Could absolutely see this happening.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Down_Under_Thunder said:


> After seeing Paige on Tough Enough, I wish her no success and she's really disrespectful and arrogant.


Disregarding the fact that she's average at best in almost every facet, her attitude is what killed her with me. She can be as attractive as she wants but when she opens her mouth, she's disgusting. Clearly got the big head early on and thought it was truly "her house." Now she's being humbled.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Paige was simply out talented by the likes of Charlotte, Sasha and Becky.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Currently, I'd place her in the same tier as Charlotte, Sasha, Nikki, Becky when it comes to priority. Charlotte is Fairs kid. That will all but guarantee she gets regular pushes (deserved or not.) Nikki is sleeping with "The Man Who Runs The Place" and has Total Divas. She's also going to benefit from her physical appearance. Sasha is the most charismatic diva on the roster and will always win over crowds. Whether they decide to push her often will be irrelevant. She's going to be the divas version of Daniel Bryan the more fans get acclimated with her. 


Becky is really the only diva in that bunch that I can see Paige getting long term priority over. Becky issue isn't between the ropes, it's her lack of personality and awkwardness outside of the ring that will hold her back. I like her but it's almost as if she's suffering from social anxiety when she has a mic. I wonder if it can be attributed to her accent. Sometimes foreigners are very self conscious when speaking out of fear of being misunderstood.

Paige turning on Flair would honestly be the best thing for her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Some people expected miracles on the main roster. It was never going to happen. Blaming her for some fans overhyping her and WWE's mistakes.... really????!!?
> 
> Nobody is/has been overhyping Sasha, Charlotte and Becky at all have they?....
> 
> ...


I'm not so much blaming her for it, fact is hype or no hype she hasn't been impressive at all in her year+ on the roster. But her fanbase did hype her up to be the Gawd of women's wrestlers and she'd save the Divas division and revolutionize everything and put on amazing matches nonstop and cut fantastic promos.

Sasha/Charlotte and Becky havn't received the insane level of hype Paige did, and in Sasha's case she's living up to the hype she has received.

And it doesn't matter what Paige does, a lot of people on here will still love her. It's always been that way.

People are allowed to not be entertained by Paige if she's boring or underwhelming to them.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WWE are pushing superiorly talented women ahead of her, which is fair.

Frankly I find Paige to be more annoying than entertaining. Constantly shouting "MY HOUSE" in a cringeworthy manner does not make for entertaining television, it makes me want to change the channel. I get the feeling that she genuinely believes her own hype because the way she was on Tough Enough reeked of arrogance. Of course, she may have been told to be the 'bad guy' but she had to believe what she was saying to say it.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Mr. Fusion said:


> WWE are pushing superiorly talented women ahead of her, which is fair.
> 
> Frankly I find Paige to be more annoying than entertaining. Constantly shouting "MY HOUSE" in a cringeworthy manner does not make for entertaining television, it makes me want to change the channel. I get the feeling that she genuinely believes her own hype because the way she was on Tough Enough reeked of arrogance. *Of course, she may have been told to be the 'bad guy' but she had to believe what she was saying to say it.*


Maybe she's really convincing?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

-Skullbone- said:


> Maybe she's really convincing?


I would be surprised. A judge on these kind of shows can be tough, but you can't just criticise everything even if you think it was good just to be 'the bad guy'. To argue her case then she must believe some of what she is saying, even if she is slightly exaggerating it.

Paige on Total Divas is pretty awful as well, but that show is 99% bullshit anyway so I won't criticise her too much for that :lol


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

If the format was calling for her to follow the lead of personalities like Cowell or Dickson, it probably goes a bit beyond tough and ventures into 'meanie' territory. It would've more been her getting the green light to act in a particular way as opposed to just being plain scripted or anything. 

Getting into whether she actually believes what she says though, I think she's gone on record saying she's behind it 100% right? I don't see why it matters though. If people have an issue with Paige of all people chewing people out, I suppose they would also have an issue with seeing Billy Gunn tear into newbies, despite not being a groundbreaking worker himself.

Even if the TE show is framed in a particular way, it provides some insight into how demanding trainers and fellow wrestlers are of you. Those in the industry can't be shrinking violets either. No one who's currently working goes around not maintaining a level of confidence in their abilities or knowledge.

EDIT: Geez, why don't we just call this a Paige discussion thread or something? Or close it/move it if these types of threads aren't allowed?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Hi there.
> For whatever reason, I hate you and everything you stand for, passionately. Therefore i am going to post in any/all threads i can find that even mention your name as well as going out of my way to force my views on everyone. It's bordering on an obsession and i think i need help. Does any of that sound familiar?


lolwat? am i not entitled to my opinion? or are you upset about a (former) WF member that you now take me for?

i'm afraid you lost me.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lothario said:


> Disregarding the fact that she's average at best in almost every facet, her attitude is what killed her with me. She can be as attractive as she wants but when she opens her mouth, she's disgusting. *Clearly got the big head early on and thought it was truly "her house." Now she's being humbled.[*


Ah yes, all that screen time, those movie roles, reality television roles and media appearances...that'll tech her.:side:


----------



## NeonNinja (Sep 4, 2015)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> It seems that once you leave NXT, that is it, you are mostly on your own. Some have been at NXT alot longer and have therefore had alot more access to stuff, whilst others only had that for a shortish time when NXT was still developing.


Unfortunately, this seems to be the case. Most of the talent on NXT have been wrestling independently for a long time, so already know what they're doing - the main roster superstars probably don't have as much experience, so actually need it more. Paige has no excuse, though, since she's been wrestling since she was 16.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Apologies for the long post (again)



Lothario said:


> Currently, I'd place her in the same tier as Charlotte, Sasha, Nikki, Becky when it comes to priority. Sasha is the most charismatic diva on the roster and will always win over crowds. She's going to be the divas version of Daniel Bryan the more fans get acclimated with her.


More like the Divas version of Cesaro. Charisma is irrelevant. Many divas are charismatic but WWE doesn't care and never lets them show it. 



mattheel said:


> I just think shes now just the 4th or 5th most talented woman on the roster and her booking reflects that.
> 
> But Paige will be fine in the long run. She jas a ton of star power. She'll be on top again. Theyre just pushing the new talent. There is nothing wrong with that.


I'm confused by both posts. One says she is the 4/5th most talented so is booked accordingly, then says she will be on top again. The other says she is on the same level as Charlotte/Sasha/Becky/Nikki, then says she isn't/shouldn't be. 



Brollins said:


> Paige was simply out talented by the likes of Charlotte, Sasha and Becky.





Mr. Fusion said:


> WWE are pushing superiorly talented women ahead of her, which is fair.
> 
> Constantly shouting "MY HOUSE" in a cringeworthy manner does not make for entertaining television, it makes me want to change the channel. I get the feeling that she genuinely believes her own hype because the way she was on Tough Enough reeked of arrogance. Of course, she may have been told to be the 'bad guy' but she had to believe what she was saying to say it.





Lothario said:


> Disregarding the fact that she's average at best in almost every facet, her attitude is what killed her with me. She can be as attractive as she wants but when she opens her mouth, she's disgusting. Clearly got the big head early on and thought it was truly "her house."


So many people don't seem to realise that NXT makes the divas look good and the main roster doesn't and base their views accordingly. A good example is the first version of Emma - people said she was a great wrestler, yet on the main roster she looked like crap. It's almost seems to be the default response that anyone/anything at NXT > main roster because that is the trendy answer atm.

"This is my house" has become a signature thing and WWE make people do their signature things all the time. Have you never noticed that before?. If WWE didn't like it/want it that way they would tell her to change it.
People seem to be basing their hate for her almost entirely on reality tv and how she is told to act in the ring. Really?! Has it never occurred to anyone that she just played the role well?? If WWE didn't like it/want it that way they would have changed things. They needed a judge to be like that and she was that judge. (I wish they hadn't done it and it's done more harm than good, but what can you do?) She was the only active wrestler out of the 3 judges for most of it, so one of the others could have done that role with minimal damage to themselves.




-Skullbone- said:


> If people have an issue with Paige of all people chewing people out, I suppose they would also have an issue with seeing Billy Gunn tear into newbies, despite not being a groundbreaking worker himself.


People are so blinded by their hatred of Paige that they ignore that stuff.




NeonNinja said:


> Most of the talent on NXT have been wrestling independently for a long time, so already know what they're doing - the main roster superstars probably don't have as much experience, so actually need it more. Paige has no excuse, though, since she's been wrestling since she was 16.


There are huge differences between indy wrestling and WWE though which is why the performance centre even exists. Wrestling as a girl/woman in europe then jumping to WWE is a big thing, no matter how long you have been doing it, especially with how they treat the divas. Like I said, people like Sasha, Charlotte etc have had the benfit of 18 months more training/practice and WWE actually giving a crap. If WWE had given the Divas more mic time/promos and helped the main roster ones like they would at NXT, who knows how things would be. If anything they just cause people to go backwards.




JamJamGigolo said:


> *Plus there's just no effort put into that division so everybody looks worse than they should, not just Paige. Same thing will probably happen to the other new girls soon enough*.


It's always nice to see when someone else realises the difference between NXT and WWE, and why you can't compare them. Have a cookie sir!




EvaMaryse said:


> Sasha/Charlotte and Becky havn't received the insane level of hype Paige did, and in Sasha's case she's living up to the hype she has received.


Are you seriously saying that Charlotte and Sasha haven't received ridiculous levels of hype? Have you not been on the internet for the last 18 months? Some people were even hyping Charlotte up before she had ever had a match. Is Sasha living up to the hype? The jury is out. (remember the Nikki on Raw? of course Nikki will get blamed but if that was Paige vs Nikki things would be different).

Where were all the people saying Sasha and Charlotte were great back at NXT before they got their push? Nowhere. It's amazing what happens when WWE go out of their way to make people look good. Suddenly everyone buys in to it. If either of them had been called up instead of Paige 18 months ago, they'd have been treated exactly the same, would have had the same shitty booking, the same matches with the same divas and yet everyone blames Paige.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Oops sorry, meant to reply to King Bookah. Have fixed it now.



I still don't get this heel turn stuff. It's almost like people are desperate for Charlotte to succeed and need Paige to make that happen even though everyone says Paige is overrated and rubbish. 


Hopefully her vs Sasha is going somewhere. Sasha hasn't lost and Paige loses all the time, both things could be important so maybe, just maybe there is a plan. It could be that I'm just desperately clutching at straws, hoping this stupidly long sequence of hardly ever winning actually means something.

The 2 of them could be the big thing diva-wise going forward. The top face and top heel with potential for great matches and feuds as they seem get on well together in and out of the ring (I remember a royal rumble 2013 tout from them together, so it's not a recent thing.) It should have been the title feud rather than Charlotte vs Nikki which even WWE can't be bothered with, hence the worst build in history for a title match.


Edit: I would rename this as a discussion thread but that would just attracts more trolls and anyway, my original question still stands. Why is she losing all the time? (clean or otherwise). What is going on?
As a fan it's annoying. She doesn't have to be champion (that would be nice, but only if WWE cared this time) but I just wish she was doing something other than losing every week.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> TL;DR


:dead2


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

NJ88 said:


> Ah yes, all that screen time, those movie roles, reality television roles and media appearances...that'll tech her.:side:


You're being intentionally obtuse or perhaps you're actually that daft.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

She's not as good as we thought she was. Not on the mic, in the ring or in terms of character. That's really all that needs to be said.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

This whole thread has turned into an exercise in attacking and defending her so i'll get the mods to close it.


Final Thoughts:

People constantly compare NXT to WWE despite everyone knowing they are total opposites and their opinions seemed based on that but oblivious to the truth. She gets slated by many who conveniently forget/ignore far worse things involving others blatant facts in the process, but when it comes to whoever they like all that stuff suddenly matters. 

Everything is apparently her fault even when it's clearly not because so many are blinded by hate. Sometimes you'd think she has total, absolute creative control going by people's comments.

Tough Enough is pretty clearly fake but for whatever reason people ignore that just to hate on her and her alone. I swear people use it as a lazy/easy excuse to hate her, whether they have seen it or not. Someone mentions it, so everyone does. Maybe it was a deliberate attempt by WWE to put people off her.

If she was pushed too much too soon, what do you call Sasha's situation? Everyone hated her getting the title so early on but now everyone wants that exact thing for their favourite. She's never been booked strong and she's never even had a proper run with as champion, just 2 placeholder reigns for AJ and shocking booking thrown in for good measure. Again everyone forgets/ignores that.

She could have had memorable moments (WM31, Introducing the NXT divas, Summerslam) but WWE took those chances away to help Nikki break AJ's title record. She may have had great matches were it not for the standard of opponents and WWE not caring about the Divas. Notice that she's never had a proper match with Emma nor with Natalya (main event doesn't count), both of whom have had great matches with her before and both of whom are wrestlers first and foremost, like her. Unlike at NXT she has never truly been given the same backing and opportunities to show what she can do on the main roster so we haven't seen the best of her yet and that's disappointing, but to be expected from WWE as they never had the faith in her that NXT did.
Maybe a lot of this applies to the other divas as well.

It's currently fashionable to hate her, though apparently the arguments are the same ones over and over. 2014 stuff mostly. Again people just use everyone else's arguments because of laziness etc and to jump on the bandwagon of hating her.

Could she do better? Maybe (I think it's a motivation thing, as if certain opponents and maybe things WWE do/don't do cause her to stop caring so much and at times I don't blame her).

Could/Should WWE do better ? YES and we all know it but many ignore it. 

IMO this revolution made things worse for her and she deserves better. She should have gotten the title off Nikki ages ago. It is stupid that she never wins and this has been the case for a long long time now.

Fingers crossed WWE are actually going to do something with her and Sasha and it's not just her vs the Bellas all over again. I hope that for once they do something right and use it to re-establish her as a credible wrestler, give her a character to work with again and let her win some matches that matter. Make the feud an even contest, abandon the teams thing in the process and just do things properly.

You never know......


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Are you seriously saying that Charlotte and Sasha haven't received ridiculous levels of hype? Have you not been on the internet for the last 18 months? Some people were even hyping Charlotte up before she had ever had a match. Is Sasha living up to the hype? The jury is out. (remember the Nikki on Raw? of course Nikki will get blamed but if that was Paige vs Nikki things would be different).
> 
> Where were all the people saying Sasha and Charlotte were great back at NXT before they got their push? Nowhere. It's amazing what happens when WWE go out of their way to make people look good. Suddenly everyone buys in to it. If either of them had been called up instead of Paige 18 months ago, they'd have been treated exactly the same, would have had the same shitty booking, the same matches with the same divas and yet everyone blames Paige.


Lets be clear here, yes Sasha and Charlotte have been hyped up by their fans, but its not to the level that Paige was. The Paige fans just went overboard and touted her to be the greatest Diva ever. No ones saying Charlotte is the GOAT or even Sasha, and most people acknowledge Charlotte's greeness and her flaws. Neither girl has ever been touted as this revolutionary savior, Paige was and when she was exposed as not being anything close to that suddenly we're not allowed to point out her flaws according to her fanbase.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I hope this thread _doesn't_ get closed, because things _just_ got interesting with Paige. 

The small taster of a match she had on Smackdown with Banks was enough to sway my opinion on Paige's ability (I wasn't a hater, but I was critical). It seems to be a good old "who's the best?" feud, and working Sasha really appears to have let Paige demonstrate what she really _can_ do when she's not wrestling Naomi or Brie.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> She's not as good as we thought she was. Not on the mic, in the ring or in terms of character. That's really all that needs to be said.


She's not portrayed in the way she was in NXT. That's really ALL that needs to be said.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Crasp said:


> I hope this thread _doesn't_ get closed, because things _just_ got interesting with Paige.
> 
> The small taster of a match she had on Smackdown with Banks was enough to sway my opinion on Paige's ability (I wasn't a hater, but I was critical). It seems to be a good old "who's the best?" feud, and working Sasha really appears to have let Paige demonstrate what she really _can_ do when she's not wrestling Naomi or Brie.


Agreed. Maybe it's because she's doing something a little different and in an actual rivalry which isn't about the title and feuding with the same two people she always has but her work has been really good in this feud with Sasha. The feud not about the title is far better than the feud which is about the title. Them both hyping it on social media etc helps too.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Drago said:


> She's not portrayed in the way she was in NXT. That's really ALL that needs to be said.


That only fixes one of the three things I mentioned.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> That only fixes one of the three things I mentioned.


Not necessarily. With better booking as she had in NXT her character was better, which improved her mic work because she had a character she was great at playing and her ring work because she was playing a more developed character in the ring.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Sasha makes everyone she fights look better. She's the MJ of the division. She should be nicknamed "JanSport" because she puts everyone on her back and carries them.


Paige was protected on NXT. Natalya and Emma spoke on the mic for her while she was getting trounced by Summer Rae. They had to pull Summer to the main roster a year earlier than Paige just to give her a chance to breathe. Paige was rarely even seen on screen, you would have thought she was a part timer. The Paige we have now uses more moves than Paige has ever used since any of her FCW days. She is more clean, and a lot less sloppy. She's still mediocre (being kind with that word) on the mic but at least she can be understood now. She can finally carry other people in matches. Before, if she wasn't facing someone who could outwork her like Emma, Summer, Natty, Fox her matches were horrible. Now she can hold her own against anyone. Her past appeal was simply in the mystique of this pale chick who didn't say much but came out and at least acted like a bad ass, had a few squash matches, screamed and then left. Once they gave her the mic and made her front and center on the main roster after 2 years of protection she wasn't ready.

She will be awesome within the next couple years. Mark my words. But people need to get off the pity party hype train. THIS is the best Paige has ever been.


----------

